# School has brutal reply after Muslim issues threat over daughters lunch



## MindWars

Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork











School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.


----------



## BULLDOG

So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?


----------



## Nia88

Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.

I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.

Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.

When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.

However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.


----------



## Nia88

MindWars said:


> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.



So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.

This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.

I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.

Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nia88 said:


> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?



More or less, yes.


----------



## BULLDOG

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


What you say is reasonable, but this has nothing to do with reason.  Some people just hate Muslims, and will do any petty thing they can to cause a problem where there doesn't need to be one. The woman had a concern with school lunches, and she talked to them about it as any mother should. The author of the link is trying to make it into some massive confrontation.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe muslims are so weird because they never ate bacon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> Maybe muslims are so weird because they never ate bacon.



Heathen at the end of the day either way.


----------



## MindWars

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


Bacon is pork, so let's give up bacon to appease I think not. 
Pork Chops are an American meal , give it up because it offends I think not.
This isn't the only case of PORK offending a Muslim, and whoever, or whatever bends over and takes it up the ass to appease who the Muslim. 

People are getting sick of this bs,  of course you won't see it in MSM saying that. 

and keep something in Mind I didn't write the article (s )

Jewish people haven't gone around telling other American to get rid of their food of choice
Jewish people haven't said  get rid of your food to appease our food of choice.

These schools are kicking American's to the back seat while bending over to kiss the Muslim asses shoving America. 
That's all  this saying,   Stop forcing these schools to Give up their pork,  stop telling them they can't pray while in the same breath have a prayer room for Muslims.............it's not just happening in schools.


----------



## Picaro

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.



Yes, it's getting more ridiculous every day. Whining gimps and their enablers are never going to be happy, no matter what, and every legal code, regulation, service, or whatever should have a separate special rules tailored for each and every individual, and everyone else should have to have them all memorized, so as not to offend some idiot or it's parents or just because. Send your kid to private school if you don't like how the public ones are run, and if you still feel all neglected n stuff yes, hail your asses out of here and don't let the door hit you on the way out; go move in with Clock Boy and share his pain.


----------



## MindWars

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...



*Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
*
185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
By
*
*Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*


*The US will be doing it too if not already. *


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why I hate fascist religions like islam....

Fuck islam and there anti-freedom beliefs.


----------



## ScienceRocks

If the child wants free lunch the child should say fuck religion and enjoy the pork!


----------



## Nia88

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is pork, so let's give up bacon to appease I think not.
> Pork Chops are an American meal , give it up because it offends I think not.
> This isn't the only case of PORK offending a Muslim, and whoever, or whatever bends over and takes it up the ass to appease who the Muslim.
> 
> People are getting sick of this bs,  of course you won't see it in MSM saying that.
> 
> and keep something in Mind I didn't write the article (s )
> 
> Jewish people haven't gone around telling other American to get rid of their food of choice
> Jewish people haven't said  get rid of your food to appease our food of choice.
> 
> These schools are kicking American's to the back seat while bending over to kiss the Muslim asses shoving America.
> That's all  this saying,   Stop forcing these schools to Give up their pork,  stop telling them they can't pray while in the same breath have a prayer room for Muslims.............it's not just happening in schools.
Click to expand...



Bacon isn't always pork. There's beef and turkey bacon. I didn't realize pork chops was an American meal Pork chops are eaten around the globe. Nothing fancy or traditional about pork chops. And if pork chops is a traditional American meal, then perhaps that's why we have an obesity problem. 

The mother didn't force the school to give up pork. She asked her child not be fed it. Granted, she should just pack her daughter a lunch, but its not unreasonable to ask your child not be fed something. 


When I went to high school we had a separate kosher and vegetarian menu because parents requested it. So were these parents wrong too?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
Click to expand...


You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The greatest thing humanity could do is abolish religion and enjoy life. Would you agree?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Tell the muslims to get over their genocidal hatred of Jews and just ask for kosher meals.
Assholes.


----------



## Nia88

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
Click to expand...


Why are you bringing up shit that is happening in England? We're talking about a school in Tucson. 

You can't compare England to America. England has a larger Muslim population than we do. There are whole areas where there are nothing but Muslims. It would make sense from a business stand point of view to serve what people want. So if you have a large number of Muslims, you're going to serve food they'll eat. 

Its like opening a restaurant where there are large number of vegans. You're going to serve vegan meals. Steak isn't going to be on the menu.


----------



## Nia88

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
Click to expand...


So I'm guessing you're not a Shawarma man?


----------



## Gracie

Nia88 said:


> The mother didn't force the school to give up pork.


She is planning a lawsuit. So...your argument is moot.


----------



## Picaro

Gracie said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mother didn't force the school to give up pork.
> 
> 
> 
> She is planning a lawsuit. So...your argument is moot.
Click to expand...


Just deport these savages back to Islamo-land and quit indulging their whiny terrorist fan asses.

Clock Boy needs new friends and neighbors.


----------



## Gracie

Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.


----------



## S.J.

If some fucktard liberal activist judge rules in her favor what will she be demanding next, 5 daily prayers?


----------



## Gracie

The school will cave. Betcha.


----------



## Eloy

Nia88 said:


> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.


What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.


----------



## Gracie

Bullshit.


----------



## S.J.

Eloy said:


> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.


Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?


----------



## Gracie

S.J. said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
Click to expand...

No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.


----------



## Eloy

S.J. said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
Click to expand...

Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.


----------



## Eloy

Gracie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
Click to expand...

The article stated no such thing.


----------



## Gracie

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
Click to expand...

The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.


----------



## S.J.

Eloy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Schools cannot disregard medical notes.* If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
Click to expand...

It's not a medical condition, dumbass.  The school is under no obligation to accommodate her, she can bring her own lunch.


----------



## Gracie

Religion should be left at the door of any school. Period. ANY religion. They are there to learn how to be productive adults, not worship.


----------



## Eloy

Gracie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
Click to expand...

Quit the rudeness.
The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.


----------



## Eloy

S.J. said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Schools cannot disregard medical notes.* If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a medical condition, dumbass.  The school is under no obligation to accommodate her, she can bring her own lunch.
Click to expand...

This will be my last reply to you on account of your rudeness.
The article stated that the mother gave the school a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given pork.


----------



## Gracie

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
Click to expand...

Again...try a reading comprehension class. I cannot cut and paste what the mother said in the article, but to me it looks pretty much like "do as I demand, or else".
And my differing opinion from yours is not rude. Then again, you have probs comprehending what is in front of your face, so...it very well might seem that way to you.


----------



## Picaro

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
Click to expand...


Buzz off; go find some pedoes to defend or something. She isn't being rude.


----------



## Eloy

Gracie said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...try a reading comprehension class. I cannot cut and paste what the mother said in the article, but to me it looks pretty much like "do as I demand, or else".
> And my differing opinion from yours is not rude. Then again, you have probs comprehending what is in front of your face, so...it very well might seem that way to you.
Click to expand...

It is you who cannot read.


----------



## Eloy

Picaro said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buzz off; go find some pedoes to defend or something. She isn't being rude.
Click to expand...

You will not hear from me again.


----------



## Gracie

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> 
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...try a reading comprehension class. I cannot cut and paste what the mother said in the article, but to me it looks pretty much like "do as I demand, or else".
> And my differing opinion from yours is not rude. Then again, you have probs comprehending what is in front of your face, so...it very well might seem that way to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you who cannot read.
Click to expand...

I thought you were done speaking to me?


----------



## Picaro

Eloy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
Click to expand...


Being a member of a terrorist political movement isn't a ' medical condition', dumbass.


----------



## S.J.

Eloy said:


> This will be my last reply to you on account of your rudeness.


Translation:  You're right, so I'm gonna slither away.


----------



## Gracie

I'm tired of ONE or a few people influencing what we as americans have done since forever. We eat pork. We love our bacon. We love our dogs. Both "unclean" to muslims. We are not a muslim country. She wants her kid to eat their food that is acceptable? Fine. Move to the middle east and stfu.


----------



## fncceo

Nia88 said:


> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?



Jews who keep Kosher assume that any meal prepared by anyone not also an observant Jew is not Kosher.  The responsibility for determining if food Kosher rests solely on the observant Jew themselves. 

Which is why very few Jews who live outside the observant community actually keep Kosher.


----------



## xband

Gracie said:


> I'm tired of ONE or a few people influencing what we as americans have done since forever. We eat pork. We love our bacon. We love our dogs. Both "unclean" to muslims. We are not a muslim country. She wants her kid to eat their food that is acceptable? Fine. Move to the middle east and stfu.



Porcine are unclean animals and ovine are clean animals. I worked on a hog and sheep farm and hogs are cleaner than sheep.


----------



## Muhammed

Bacon ROCKS!

If anyone disagrees with that then they are perfectly free to not buy bacon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


   You dont hear Jews pissing and moaning about their dietary needs....how about this bitch do the same?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
Click to expand...


  What doctors note?


----------



## xband

Muhammed said:


> Bacon ROCKS!
> 
> If anyone disagrees with that then they are perfectly free to not buy bacon.



I hope you never have to kill your pet pig and butcher it. I killed it and my friend butchered it hanging the carcass upside down from a tree and had a camp fire to burn they hair off. Sweet meat from 'The Pig' who loved beer.


----------



## Gracie

Which is why I could never own a farm. They would all be pets.


----------



## xband

I farmed in the sixties and it is a farmer's duty to give the best care to the animals in his care, clean bedding, clean food and clean water for their short time on Earth before they went to market and were not pets. That was in rural Ohio and thirty years later I was living in rural Georgia where my friend got a free piglet that had been weaned and I made her my pet because she was a shoat, female and young. It was his pig who could not kill it by shooting it in the mouth so I took the gun away from him and put the bullet in the brain and the legs immediately went flat. He had a family and they had no money.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes.
Click to expand...

Jews and Muslims need to start living in the 21st Century and stop this nonsense about food.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Matthew said:


> The greatest thing humanity could do is abolish religion and enjoy life. Would you agree?


Christians have no problem with eating pork.


----------



## EverCurious

I'm left wondering what fucking doctor issued a "medical" note about her religious allergy to pork?  Isn't that kind of... idk illegal or fraud or something?

(Conspiracy theory activated) Which then leads me to perhaps that is why the school is so terse with her in their response, because she had already raised a stink when they informed her they don't accommodate religious dietary needs, then she got some doctor to write a note and force them to comply - which the school would know was a lie (unless it actually said "for religious reasons" which kind of makes it not a doctors note doesn't it?)


----------



## Muhammed

xband said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon ROCKS!
> 
> If anyone disagrees with that then they are perfectly free to not buy bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you never have to kill your pet pig and butcher it. I killed it and my friend butchered it hanging the carcass upside down from a tree and had a camp fire to burn they hair off. Sweet meat from 'The Pig' who loved beer.
Click to expand...

I've been to plenty of pig roasts. But I have never actually hunted a pig. They don't roam wild around here. It's down south in rural areas where they have a wild pig problem AFAIK.


----------



## Muhammed

AvgGuyIA said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest thing humanity could do is abolish religion and enjoy life. Would you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> Christians have no problem with eating pork.
Click to expand...

 Some do. Read the Bible.


----------



## blastoff

Just tell 'em it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Picaro

Many of the old dietary 'laws' made practical sense at the time they were written, especially re pork in that climate, but may are no longer necessary as the reasons for them are gone, re pork that happened around the turn of this century.


----------



## jasonnfree

Matthew said:


> Why I hate fascist religions like islam....
> 
> Fuck islam and there anti-freedom beliefs.



Agreed.  Eating pork should be a requirement on entering USA.    Can't eat pork, go back to your country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Picaro said:


> Many of the old dietary 'laws' made practical sense at the time they were written, especially re pork in that climate, but may are no longer necessary as the reasons for them are gone, re pork that happened around the turn of this century.



  Yep...they even lowered the safe cook temps to 145 making it possible to actually have a juicy piece of loin finally.


----------



## BULLDOG

Gracie said:


> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.



Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.


----------



## danielpalos

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.


I think we may need, regime change, EBT cards.  Why not offer more entree choices on the school menu?


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's getting more ridiculous every day. Whining gimps and their enablers are never going to be happy, no matter what, and every legal code, regulation, service, or whatever should have a separate special rules tailored for each and every individual, and everyone else should have to have them all memorized, so as not to offend some idiot or it's parents or just because. Send your kid to private school if you don't like how the public ones are run, and if you still feel all neglected n stuff yes, hail your asses out of here and don't let the door hit you on the way out; go move in with Clock Boy and share his pain.
Click to expand...

Growing up, our public schools made sure there was no meat in lunches on Fridays.....damn them for accomodating catholics, eh?


----------



## S.J.

Can't they just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture?


----------



## Death Angel

Muslims aren't the only ones who don't eat pork. Most Jews follow the laws regarding clean and unclean meats. Less known, so do MILLIONS of Christians.

That request wasn't out of line.



> The primary prerequisite for membership in the *Adventist* church is baptism by immersion. This, according to the church manual, should occur only after the candidate has undergone proper instruction on what the church believes. As of December 31, 2016, *the church has 20,008,779 baptized members.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Nia88 said:


> The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.


Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but why are meals made at home no longer allowed?

God bless you and those who can't afford the school food always!!!

Holly


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.



No threat made- why do you feel a need to lie in order to attack Muslims?

And FYI- when I was growing up my school served fish every Friday- to accomodate Catholic students.

Personally I think it is up to schools to decide whether to accomodate religious dietary restrictions- which lots of religions have- both Jews and Muslims with pork, all meat with Hindu's, some Christian restrict meat for certain periods each year.

But of course for you- just another excuse to attack anyone who isn't Christian.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is pork, so let's give up bacon to appease I think not.
> Pork Chops are an American meal , give it up because it offends I think not.
> This isn't the only case of PORK offending a Muslim, and whoever, or whatever bends over and takes it up the ass to appease who the Muslim.
> 
> People are getting sick of this bs,  of course you won't see it in MSM saying that.
> 
> Jewish people haven't gone around telling other American to get rid of their food of choice
> Jewish people haven't said  get rid of your food to appease our food of choice.
Click to expand...


Speaking of BS- your OP is BS because there was no threat made.

You are the one getting sick of this- because apparently you think Americans should all be eating pork chops.

Schools regularly accomodate dietary restrictions- including pork for Jews and Muslims- and yes- Jews are just as likely as this mom to call a school and demand that their child not be fed pork. 

Stop trying to force schools to feed kids pork- and stop lying about Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

JOSweetHeart said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but why are meals made at home no longer allowed?
> 
> God bless you and those who can't afford the school food always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...

Most schools still allow food from home. 

Some havent'- usually due to a concern regarding peanut allergies.


----------



## Syriusly

Gracie said:


> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.



No she doesn't- read the article.

She asks the school not to feed her child pork- which the school was largely accomodating.


----------



## koshergrl

Nia88 said:


> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.



They don't want to send a lunch, because they all get free lunches at the school. 

Of course, they get free lunches at home as well, thanks to foodstamps. But they like to hoard their snap benefits and use them to buy goodies for the menfolk, and feed the kids the slop at school.


----------



## koshergrl

Eloy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true entitlement dependent craphead. 
Er..no, they don't have to prepare special meals for kids with a dr's note lol. If your kid needs a special diet, it's your job to provide it.


----------



## Syriusly

Gracie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
Click to expand...


Where did she insist that?

_The Amphitheater Unified School District spokeswoman told Tucson News Now the district is not required to accommodate students special dietary needs based solely on religion. They said the child must have a medical issue and they require a doctor’s note for a child to have an alternative meal. But the mother, who didn’t want to show her face on camera, said that policy has got to change.

“I want my religion to matter to you guys. My daughter shouldn’t have to go to school and be fearful of what’s she’s eating,” Nancy said.

Nancy’s daughter is a second grader at Holaway Elementary School. Back in September, as requested by the school, Nancy provided them with a doctor’s note explaining that their family is Muslim and her daughter cannot eat any pork.

She said the school was accommodating. But then in December her daughter was served a bacon cheeseburger.

“The lunch lady was like, 'No, too bad. Just pick it off.' Picking it off doesn’t work because it’s in the hamburger,” Nancy said._

Upset and confused, Nancy went into the school to get answers on how that happened.

“The principal had said because she didn’t wear the traditional clothes and because she’s just a white girl that was going there she didn’t fit that normal stereotype of being Muslim – so it wasn’t obvious for them to follow the guidelines for her,” Nancy said.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want to send a lunch, because they all get free lunches at the school.
> 
> Of course, they get free lunches at home as well, thanks to foodstamps. But they like to hoard their snap benefits and use them to buy goodies for the menfolk, and feed the kids the slop at school.
Click to expand...


Stop assuming their kids are getting foodstamps like your kids are.


----------



## Syriusly

S.J. said:


> Can't they just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture?



Why do you think Tucscon is a shithole?


----------



## Death Angel

Syriusly said:


> Stop assuming their kids are getting foodstamps like your kids are.


Thank Obama for moving foodstamps to the middle class. Godvernment can never have too many dependants.


----------



## Syriusly

Death Angel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop assuming their kids are getting foodstamps like your kids are.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Obama for moving foodstamps to the middle class. Godvernment can never have too many dependants.
Click to expand...


Thank Obama for hungry kids being fed.


----------



## Syriusly

The bigger question is:

Why did the OP lie about "Muslim issues threat"?


----------



## Death Angel

Syriusly said:


> hank Obama for hungry kids being fed


You mean the American TAXPAYER after Obama destroyed the economy and made most jobs part time because of Obamacare.


----------



## bodecea

S.J. said:


> Can't they just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture?


I wish someone had said that about the Italian, Polish, and Irish catholics my public school had to accommodate on Fridays.


----------



## Syriusly

Death Angel said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> hank Obama for hungry kids being fed
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the American TAXPAYER after Obama destroyed the economy and made most jobs part time because of Obamacare.
Click to expand...


Our economy is destroyed?


----------



## Syriusly

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't they just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone had said that about the Italian, Polish, and Irish catholics my public school had to accommodate on Fridays.
Click to expand...


Oh certainly there were Wasps who said exactly that

"Why don't those damn wops-polacks-drunken irish- just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture"

There are always bigots who HATE whoever is the immigrant of the day to hate. 

Of course these folks seem to be from Tucson- so maybe S.J. knows more about Tucson than the rest of it- when I lived there it wasn't a shithole.


----------



## GHook93

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.



Good for a school admin with ballz!

My kids don't like anything but pizza day. Therefore the other 4 days a week we pack them a lunch.

How hard is that?!?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


Jewish families don't ask for it. If they did the school should respond in a similar way. So once again, don't use Jews as a shield for your outrageous demands!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Eloy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
Click to expand...

If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.


----------



## S.J.

Eloy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> 
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.
Click to expand...

So what?  He can't just order the school to do something because he's a doctor.


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish families don't ask for it. If they did the school should respond in a similar way. So once again, don't use Jews as a shield for your outrageous demands!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

They don't?    In many cases they have their own public schools in the U.S.


----------



## S.J.

Syriusly said:


> so maybe S.J. knows more about Tucson than the rest of it- when I lived there it wasn't a shithole.


I'm sure it wasn't a shithole after you left.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eloy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> 
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.
Click to expand...


  For what reason? Last time I checked being muslim isnt a medical condition.
   You could argue a mental condition for sure though.


----------



## Godboy

Nia88 said:


> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.


Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it? 

When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.


----------



## Godboy

Nia88 said:


> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?


Yes, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## EverCurious

Cloven hooves fully split (like the devils)

Meh.  I think it's cause pigs used to make people sick as shit and the folks probably thought it was punishment.  As I understand it both cows and pigs have a higher propensity of human passable diseases than like sheep and goats; cows a bit less so due to size (though I've seen some pretty big pigs heh)


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?


They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.


----------



## Death Angel

EverCurious said:


> Cloven hooves fully split (like the devils)
> 
> Meh.  I think it's cause pigs used to make people sick as shit and the folks probably thought it was punishment.  As I understand it both cows and pigs have a higher propensity of human passable diseases than like sheep and goats; cows a bit less so due to size (though I've seen some pretty big pigs heh)


We obey it because it's a COMMAND from our Creator. Swine are bottom feeders. They're not fit for human consumption.


----------



## EverCurious

Death Angel said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloven hooves fully split (like the devils)
> 
> Meh.  I think it's cause pigs used to make people sick as shit and the folks probably thought it was punishment.  As I understand it both cows and pigs have a higher propensity of human passable diseases than like sheep and goats; cows a bit less so due to size (though I've seen some pretty big pigs heh)
> 
> 
> 
> We obey it because it's a COMMAND from our Creator. Swine are bottom feeders. They're not fit for human consumption.
Click to expand...


That's cool.

I'm more into the ancient history of "why things happened the way they did" ~shrug~


----------



## Death Angel

GHook93 said:


> Jewish families don't ask for it. If they did the school should respond in a similar way. So once again, don't use Jews as a shield for your outrageous demands!


Why is it "outrageous" to let the parents know if pork is being served? I'm no fan of Islam, but millions of others are affected.


----------



## Death Angel

EverCurious said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloven hooves fully split (like the devils)
> 
> Meh.  I think it's cause pigs used to make people sick as shit and the folks probably thought it was punishment.  As I understand it both cows and pigs have a higher propensity of human passable diseases than like sheep and goats; cows a bit less so due to size (though I've seen some pretty big pigs heh)
> 
> 
> 
> We obey it because it's a COMMAND from our Creator. Swine are bottom feeders. They're not fit for human consumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cool.
> 
> I'm more into the ancient history of "why things happened the way they did" ~shrug~
Click to expand...

Or you could take God at his word rather than a church organization


----------



## Papageorgio

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.


----------



## EverCurious

Death Angel said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloven hooves fully split (like the devils)
> 
> Meh.  I think it's cause pigs used to make people sick as shit and the folks probably thought it was punishment.  As I understand it both cows and pigs have a higher propensity of human passable diseases than like sheep and goats; cows a bit less so due to size (though I've seen some pretty big pigs heh)
> 
> 
> 
> We obey it because it's a COMMAND from our Creator. Swine are bottom feeders. They're not fit for human consumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's cool.
> 
> I'm more into the ancient history of "why things happened the way they did" ~shrug~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you could take God at his word rather than a church organization
Click to expand...


I'm an agnostic and I don't believe in any of the organized religions, much less what they claim God told some human on a tiny planet in the vast universe.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
Click to expand...

Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
Click to expand...


You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.


----------



## MindWars

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing up shit that is happening in England? We're talking about a school in Tucson.
> 
> You can't compare England to America. England has a larger Muslim population than we do. There are whole areas where there are nothing but Muslims. It would make sense from a business stand point of view to serve what people want. So if you have a large number of Muslims, you're going to serve food they'll eat.
> 
> Its like opening a restaurant where there are large number of vegans. You're going to serve vegan meals. Steak isn't going to be on the menu.
Click to expand...



Because they did it here too.  Just not in all stores.


----------



## MarathonMike

Let's get our minds around this. Muslim Mom is fortunate enough for her family to not be living in a Middle Eastern hell hole and she is complaining about her brat's lunch?


----------



## Syriusly

S.J. said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe S.J. knows more about Tucson than the rest of it- when I lived there it wasn't a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't a shithole after you left.
Click to expand...


Then why are you calling Tucson a shithole?


----------



## Syriusly

GHook93 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish families don't ask for it. If they did the school should respond in a similar way. So once again, don't use Jews as a shield for your outrageous demands!
Click to expand...


LOL first you say that they don't- and then you CYA by saying 'if they did'.

Yes- Jewish families also ask schools to accommodate their kids dietary restrictions. 

Not sure what the 'outrageous demand' was- 'don't feed my kid pork'- what is outrageous about that?

When I went to public school our school lunch was Fish EVERY Friday- to accommodate the Catholic families that went to our school. This mom isn't asking that all kids not eat pork- only that her kid not be fed pork.


----------



## MindWars

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.









Suicide of the West, abetted by Western Quisling coward traitors.
You can bet they will announce that they converted (at the best time for themselves) after leading us into Sharia slavery.


----------



## Syriusly

Godboy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.
Click to expand...


Actually manners would be respecting the dietary restrictions of people- like Jews and Muslims and many Christians.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you bringing up shit that is happening in England? We're talking about a school in Tucson.
> 
> You can't compare England to America. England has a larger Muslim population than we do. There are whole areas where there are nothing but Muslims. It would make sense from a business stand point of view to serve what people want. So if you have a large number of Muslims, you're going to serve food they'll eat.
> 
> Its like opening a restaurant where there are large number of vegans. You're going to serve vegan meals. Steak isn't going to be on the menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did it here too.  Just not in all stores.
Click to expand...


LOL- oh no- some stores won't have pork in them.

I guess you have never been in a Kosher deli before......


----------



## Syriusly

MarathonMike said:


> Let's get our minds around this. Muslim Mom is fortunate enough for her family to not be living in a Middle Eastern hell hole and she is complaining about her brat's lunch?



So you think her kid is a brat- because the kid is Muslim?

Got your bigot hat on tight enough?


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> [
> Suicide of the West, abetted by Western Quisling coward traitors.
> You can bet they will announce that they converted (at the best time for themselves) after leading us into Sharia slavery.



Poor little cowardly snow flake.

Terrified of a mom asking her kid not to be fed pork.

Terrified enough to lie about her making threats.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
Click to expand...


Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.

'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat? 

And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'

You poor terrified little snowflakes.


----------



## Godboy

Syriusly said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually manners would be respecting the dietary restrictions of people- like Jews and Muslims and many Christians.
Click to expand...

Only complete fucking weirdos have dietary restrictions.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
Click to expand...


Nothing outrageous about asking a school to let the kids know if there is pork in the lunch. Frankly I don't have a problem with sending the kid to school with a lunch either. 

What this isn't is a "Muslim" issue. 

When I went to school my school accomodated Catholics in our school by serving fish on Fridays. They accommodated a couple more obscure religions too. It used to be very common.


----------



## Syriusly

Godboy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually manners would be respecting the dietary restrictions of people- like Jews and Muslims and many Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete fucking weirdos have dietary restrictions.
Click to expand...


Well I don't want to say that those who believe in big fairies in the sky and restrict their diets because of them are wierdos.....


----------



## MindWars

Syriusly said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Suicide of the West, abetted by Western Quisling coward traitors.
> You can bet they will announce that they converted (at the best time for themselves) after leading us into Sharia slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little cowardly snow flake.
> 
> Terrified of a mom asking her kid not to be fed pork.
> 
> Terrified enough to lie about her making threats.
Click to expand...



CYKA ,  I don't have terrified in my blood. I'm not a reject who will hide under a rock letting our Country go belly up. 

The terrified are the pussy democratic left rejects who cower from reality, and cower to stand up and keep this Nation free.

The Terrified are the little bitches who go along to get along so they can be in the " In crowd" having little knowledge what happens to kiss asses they're as bad as snitches. When it all falls  socities little cowards won't make it long nor far.

I'm guessing you will be on that list.  Since you can't find planet reality yet. 

Next time you look in the mirror there's your terrified.


----------



## Godboy

Syriusly said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually manners would be respecting the dietary restrictions of people- like Jews and Muslims and many Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete fucking weirdos have dietary restrictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't want to say that those who believe in big fairies in the sky and restrict their diets because of them are wierdos.....
Click to expand...

Why not? They ARE weirdos.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
Click to expand...


Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing outrageous about asking a school to let the kids know if there is pork in the lunch. Frankly I don't have a problem with sending the kid to school with a lunch either.
> 
> What this isn't is a "Muslim" issue.
> 
> When I went to school my school accomodated Catholics in our school by serving fish on Fridays. They accommodated a couple more obscure religions too. It used to be very common.
Click to expand...


I don't think Catholics are accommodated anymore, do we need to go back to fish Friday? Should we make sure that all food is Kosher? We also need to make sure that those with a gluten intolerance be fed a special menu, then we have those with a peanut allergy. My kid doesn't like fish, we need to make sure that his preference is taken care of. 

We need to go to individual meals, in the morning kids fill out their daily meal card and the school can special make all their individual lunches, then now one will get offended.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is pork, so let's give up bacon to appease I think not.
> Pork Chops are an American meal , give it up because it offends I think not.
> This isn't the only case of PORK offending a Muslim, and whoever, or whatever bends over and takes it up the ass to appease who the Muslim.
> 
> People are getting sick of this bs,  of course you won't see it in MSM saying that.
> 
> and keep something in Mind I didn't write the article (s )
> 
> Jewish people haven't gone around telling other American to get rid of their food of choice
> Jewish people haven't said  get rid of your food to appease our food of choice.
> 
> These schools are kicking American's to the back seat while bending over to kiss the Muslim asses shoving America.
> That's all  this saying,   Stop forcing these schools to Give up their pork,  stop telling them they can't pray while in the same breath have a prayer room for Muslims.............it's not just happening in schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon isn't always pork. There's beef and turkey bacon. I didn't realize pork chops was an American meal Pork chops are eaten around the globe. Nothing fancy or traditional about pork chops. And if pork chops is a traditional American meal, then perhaps that's why we have an obesity problem.
> 
> The mother didn't force the school to give up pork. She asked her child not be fed it. Granted, she should just pack her daughter a lunch, but its not unreasonable to ask your child not be fed something.
> 
> 
> When I went to high school we had a separate kosher and vegetarian menu because parents requested it. So were these parents wrong too?
Click to expand...

nia i dont think pork chops is why people are obese.....


----------



## Picaro

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's getting more ridiculous every day. Whining gimps and their enablers are never going to be happy, no matter what, and every legal code, regulation, service, or whatever should have a separate special rules tailored for each and every individual, and everyone else should have to have them all memorized, so as not to offend some idiot or it's parents or just because. Send your kid to private school if you don't like how the public ones are run, and if you still feel all neglected n stuff yes, hail your asses out of here and don't let the door hit you on the way out; go move in with Clock Boy and share his pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growing up, our public schools made sure there was no meat in lunches on Fridays.....damn them for accomodating catholics, eh?
Click to expand...


They serve fish, moron, and Catholics contribute to this country, Muslims just whine and make demands.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
Click to expand...


All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?


----------



## EverCurious

And all the school is saying is that they have (what a thousand?) students to take care of so it's not unreasonable for her to pack her own child's lunch so they don't accidentally give her a cereal bar that has gelatin in it...  Why should the fucking school have to learn all the ins and outs of this kids diet when they do not accommodate for religious meals?  (probably for exactly that reason.)


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing outrageous about asking a school to let the kids know if there is pork in the lunch. Frankly I don't have a problem with sending the kid to school with a lunch either.
> 
> What this isn't is a "Muslim" issue.
> 
> When I went to school my school accomodated Catholics in our school by serving fish on Fridays. They accommodated a couple more obscure religions too. It used to be very common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Catholics are accommodated anymore, do we need to go back to fish Friday? Should we make sure that all food is Kosher? .
Click to expand...


Exactly- its not a Muslim issue- it is a school issue about whether the schools will accommodate school lunches for individual religious or other dietary requests.

Now in this case, no one is asking for all food to be Kosher or Halal- this is an individual request.  

Is the request onerous to the school? It could be solved as simply as posting a sign indicating when a lunch contains pork, which doesn't seem particularly onerous.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's getting more ridiculous every day. Whining gimps and their enablers are never going to be happy, no matter what, and every legal code, regulation, service, or whatever should have a separate special rules tailored for each and every individual, and everyone else should have to have them all memorized, so as not to offend some idiot or it's parents or just because. Send your kid to private school if you don't like how the public ones are run, and if you still feel all neglected n stuff yes, hail your asses out of here and don't let the door hit you on the way out; go move in with Clock Boy and share his pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Growing up, our public schools made sure there was no meat in lunches on Fridays.....damn them for accomodating catholics, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They serve fish, moron, and Catholics contribute to this country, Muslims just whine and make demands.
Click to expand...


By that standard, we should kick you out of this country- all you do is whine and make demands.


----------



## Syriusly

MindWars said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Suicide of the West, abetted by Western Quisling coward traitors.
> You can bet they will announce that they converted (at the best time for themselves) after leading us into Sharia slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little cowardly snow flake.
> 
> Terrified of a mom asking her kid not to be fed pork.
> 
> Terrified enough to lie about her making threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> CYKA ,  I don't have terrified in my blood..
Click to expand...


LOL- you spend your life being terrified- and trying to get everyone else as terrified as you are- terrified of vaccines, terrified of Mooslims, terrified of everything.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
Click to expand...


Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.


----------



## Syriusly

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
Click to expand...


Hell hardly even that- it seems like every idiot promises to sue if they don't get their own way.

At my daughters own school I know at least 2 parents that have suggested that they will sue the school for real or imagined grievances.


----------



## BULLDOG

Syriusly said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell hardly even that- it seems like every idiot promises to sue if they don't get their own way.
> 
> At my daughters own school I know at least 2 parents that have suggested that they will sue the school for real or imagined grievances.
Click to expand...


So? The courts are there for us to use. If you can't make a legal case, you lose. That's how it works.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Eloy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
Click to expand...


Maybe in Europe.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Eloy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
Click to expand...


It is the responsibility of the child, not the school to eat the food.  If the school cannot meet the expectations of the mother, she can pack her child a lunch.

As a child, I could not drink milk, so my mother asked the school if I could have water.  They have water, so it was easy to do.  You cannot make a meal that is halal if you don't have the ingredients you beed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't they just pack their shit and move back to the shithole they came from if they don't like our culture?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone had said that about the Italian, Polish, and Irish catholics my public school had to accommodate on Fridays.
Click to expand...


In my schools we had a choice, fish or something else.  Most people ate the fish anyway.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Eloy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> 
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.
Click to expand...


Aww!  That's cute!  Doctors can now order schools to do whatever Mommy wants for her little snowflake.


----------



## Syriusly

BULLDOG said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell hardly even that- it seems like every idiot promises to sue if they don't get their own way.
> 
> At my daughters own school I know at least 2 parents that have suggested that they will sue the school for real or imagined grievances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? The courts are there for us to use. If you can't make a legal case, you lose. That's how it works.
Click to expand...


Of course the courts are there- that doesn't mean that there aren't idiots who say that they will sue at the drop of the hat.


----------



## Syriusly

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> 
> 
> No no. That will not suffice. She insists the school take away pork from all the other students...for HER dumb religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the responsibility of the child, not the school to eat the food.  If the school cannot meet the expectations of the mother, she can pack her child a lunch.
> 
> As a child, I could not drink milk, so my mother asked the school if I could have water.  They have water, so it was easy to do.  You cannot make a meal that is halal if you don't have the ingredients you beed.
Click to expand...


Nor did the mother ask the school to make halal meals- just to not serve her daughter pork.

This whole thing seems way blown out of proportion- both the mother's reaction and the press.

Yes- easily resolved- mother can send lunch with child, school could put up signs if pork is being served- neither a big deal.


----------



## Old Yeller

Give em' an inch they'll go for a mile.  Next they want to know Crisco or oil?   Eat the SPAM and shut the hell up.   Did you say this was a white kid?  Muslim? Sure thing Peggy.   Me thinks mommy wants to play a game?  We got a kitchen staff!  Not a resturant. Be thankful you get a free hot meal you ungrateful sack of human crap.   Kids starving in Africa gosh dammett it!


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
Click to expand...


300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
Click to expand...


So telling someone if they can't get this solved I am going to so, and that is not a threat? It is to me.


----------



## Syriusly

*Christians threaten School!*

A conservative Christian legal-aid group that defended a Kentucky clerk when she refused to issue same-sex marriage licenses last year is now threatening legal action against the Pascack Valley Regional High School District as it considers a policy that officials say would protect the rights of transgender students.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
Click to expand...


300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?


----------



## JoeMoma

Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?[/QUOTE]
Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.[/QUOTE]
Although her note was from a doctor, it was a hardly a medical note if the stated reason was because she is a Muslim.  Makes me wonder if the doctor is a doctor of Islam theology.


----------



## Eloy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article stated no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason? Last time I checked being muslim isnt a medical condition.
> You could argue a mental condition for sure though.
Click to expand...

Medical histories are usually confidential in the USA.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
Click to expand...

Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.


----------



## JoeMoma

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
Click to expand...

I would consider a lawsuit a threat, even if I knew I would win it.  Lawyers are expensive.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
Click to expand...

Some American families home school. Then parents can provide food and lessons too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eloy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article states she might sue. Try a reading comprehension class.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit the rudeness.
> The mother might indeed sue the district for disregarding the doctor's note. There is nothing in the poorly written report which suggests that the suit would be requiring that all students be on the same medical protocol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What doctors note?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go to the article you will read that the mother of the child delivered a doctor's letter to the school informing it that her daughter was not to be given pork to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what reason? Last time I checked being muslim isnt a medical condition.
> You could argue a mental condition for sure though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medical histories are usually confidential in the USA.
Click to expand...


   What a tard.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
Click to expand...


Really?  When was the last time an inhabitant of the EU like you was a student or teacher in a public school in the US?  Please, tell us more!  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
Click to expand...


Really? That looks too complicated for you to figure out? When pork is served, they know to prepare x number of  alternative meals. When the kid gets in line, she tells them she needs one of those. Problem solved, unless you need some pictures to help you understand.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So telling someone if they can't get this solved I am going to so, and that is not a threat? It is to me.
Click to expand...


Sure, but you're a whiney bitch.


----------



## BULLDOG

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
Click to expand...


No problem. The kids can tell them when they get in line.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
Click to expand...


Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks. 

When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
Click to expand...


So sad! Keep crying! Poor poor children. This girl has a religious not a health reason.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some American families home school. Then parents can provide food and lessons too.
Click to expand...


Works for me, it's your kid, you do what you need to do.


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link. The mother is very upset. Poor thing. Sending her brat to school with a lunch is not doable. No no. She INSISTS the whole school change for her religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That looks too complicated for you to figure out? When pork is served, they know to prepare x number of  alternative meals. When the kid gets in line, she tells them she needs one of those. Problem solved, unless you need some pictures to help you understand.
Click to expand...


The seven year old ate pork because she did not tell them no nor knew she had to say know. The school had worked with the parent and slipped up twice in the entire year, so she threatens to sue.


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They threatened with a lawsuit, try reading the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
> 
> 'may file a lawsuit'- you consider that a threat?
> 
> And of course the school's 'brutal reply' was issued before that terrifying 'threat'
> 
> You poor terrified little snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why say you may file a civil suit? She didn't need to say that, however if she wanted to get attention of the school district, you are going to make a threat and she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't a threat dumb ass. Just a courtesy to let them know what she would do next if they couldn't work out a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So telling someone if they can't get this solved I am going to so, and that is not a threat? It is to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but you're a whiney bitch.
Click to expand...


A pussy calling me a bitch, lol! That I will take as a compliment from you.


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. The kids can tell them when they get in line.
Click to expand...


Again pussy, the girl didn't tell them and the parent held the school responsible, you are one dumb mother fucker!


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That looks too complicated for you to figure out? When pork is served, they know to prepare x number of  alternative meals. When the kid gets in line, she tells them she needs one of those. Problem solved, unless you need some pictures to help you understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The seven year old ate pork because she did not tell them no nor knew she had to say know. The school had worked with the parent and slipped up twice in the entire year, so she threatens to sue.
Click to expand...


Here's an idea. Every time they serve pork, tell the class just before  lunch, and each student will tell the  lunch ladies themselves. Might be a problem for 1st graders, but they should be able to deal  with it by 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. The kids can tell them when they get in line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again pussy, the girl didn't tell them and the parent held the school responsible, you are one dumb mother fucker!
Click to expand...


Didn't read the OP link, did you? They gave her a bacon cheeseburger, and when she said she wasn't supposed to  have that, they told her to just take it off. The mother as upset because the bacon had leached into the rest of the burger.


----------



## Papageorgio

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. The kids can tell them when they get in line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again pussy, the girl didn't tell them and the parent held the school responsible, you are one dumb mother fucker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the OP link, did you? They gave her a bacon cheeseburger, and when she said she wasn't supposed to  have that, they told her to just take it off. The mother as upset because the bacon had leached into the rest of the burger.
Click to expand...


I hope they live through this, the poor girl will be traumatized for life. She will never be able to watch Porky Pig again.


----------



## Nia88

JOSweetHeart said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but why are meals made at home no longer allowed?
> 
> God bless you and those who can't afford the school food always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...

 
Some schools feel like children will get more notorious foods from school rather than home. They can also stop kids from bringing junk from home. 

Then in some cases its fear of nut/legume allergies as though allergies tend to be life threatning . So the school can sure no other child brings foods containing nuts. 

Children who cannot afford the lunch age given a voucher. 

Now ban on packed lunches isn't that widespread but it is occurringecore often. 

Most schools do now have a list of banned foods though.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much does the whole school have to change so they don't put pork on one little girl's plate? Doesn't sound like her request is that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
Click to expand...

Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nia88 said:


> but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork



And it didn't kill you. Whadaya know


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
Click to expand...


Where do you get this stupid assertion?  If a doctor says she has to not eat pork, then her parents had best make sure she has a pork-free lunch!

We had a school with a significant Muslim population that would fix halal meals for the kids and we had to let them know how many we needed to take on our field trips.  The little pains in the ass threw the halal food away and then cried because they couldn't eat the meals we had for the other kids.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad! Keep crying! Poor poor children. This girl has a religious not a health reason.
Click to expand...

You did not get your contradiction of the medical expert who knows the child from the article.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some American families home school. Then parents can provide food and lessons too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works for me, it's your kid, you do what you need to do.
Click to expand...

School districts must follow the law.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes.
Click to expand...

Private cafes have that choice since their customers have a choice.

Public institutions that have a forced captive audience should allow alternatives so people can eat and not violate their religious bliefs.

It is not as if Muslims and Jews have these weird dietary rules that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You feed hundreds of kids a day, if they don't want a food they ask not to be given it. Maybe the mother should go to the school and eat with her daughter to make sure her daughter won't be violated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
Click to expand...


A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if they want kosher food, then they need to pack a lunch. I had allergies as a child, my mom packed my lunch. We didn't expect the school to make exceptions for what I could not eat. It wasn't a big deal, some people just can't take responsibility for their own lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some American families home school. Then parents can provide food and lessons too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Works for me, it's your kid, you do what you need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> School districts must follow the law.
Click to expand...


Really? Captain Obvious.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad! Keep crying! Poor poor children. This girl has a religious not a health reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not get your contradiction of the medical expert who knows the child from the article.
Click to expand...


So being Muslim is an illness and the prescription is refrain from pork?


----------



## EverCurious

Okay.  Let's review the key bits of information provided in the OP articles and try again since it's apparent some bleeding hearts missed some shit here:

1. “*I want my religion to matter to you guys.* My daughter shouldn’t have to go to school and be fearful of what’s she’s eating,” Nancy said.
Nope, public schools are not allowed to care about religion Nancy.​2. Back in September, as requested by the school, Nancy provided them with a doctor’s note explaining that their family is Muslim and her daughter cannot eat any pork.
AKA not a doctors note in my opinion.​
3. She said the school was accommodating. But then in December her daughter was served a bacon cheeseburger.
Oops.​4. Lunch lady said just pull the bacon off.  Nancy says it was in the hamburger.  Nancy was frustrated but decided to let it go.
So they need to buy special hamburger for your kid?​6. Then just days ago, her daughter came home with a cereal bar she was given at school. The bar contains gelatin, which is a byproduct of pork.
Oh nooooesssss​7. “We told them we could send that – but at that same time she doesn’t want to have to be that different child,” said Nancy when asked why didn't she pack a lunch
Don't want your kid to be different so you won't send a sack lunch, but you want her to have a different meal specially made for her...​8. Nancy told _Tucson News Now_ she’s hoping others will learn from this but says if it continues, she may file a civil lawsuit.
Teaching PC lessons and making threats, sounds like a regressive...​9. The Amphi school district posts their school lunch menus on-line in advance and parents can request the ingredient lists.
Mother has every opportunity to ensure their kid brings a lunch on days when pork or pork by-product is served.​
10. The district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes
Bets Nancy knew this, knows this, and expects the district to cater to her religion because she's /special/?​


----------



## Papageorgio

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private cafes have that choice since their customers have a choice.
> 
> Public institutions that have a forced captive audience should allow alternatives so people can eat and not violate their religious bliefs.
> 
> It is not as if Muslims and Jews have these weird dietary rules that no one has ever heard of.
Click to expand...


Good point, I had not thought of it that way. Simple but strong.


----------



## theHawk

Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private cafes have that choice since their customers have a choice.
> 
> Public institutions that have a forced captive audience should allow alternatives so people can eat and not violate their religious bliefs.
> 
> It is not as if Muslims and Jews have these weird dietary rules that no one has ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, I had not thought of it that way. Simple but strong.
Click to expand...


No, it's not. It's not the public's job to overly cater to people's beliefs (and thereby even put some stamp of approval on it). Nobody is making this bitch's kid eat pork.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.



And that's at play here; anti-Christian autocrats. We need to stop living in denial.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

AvgGuyIA said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews and Muslims need to start living in the 21st Century and stop this nonsense about food.
Click to expand...


No, they're allowed their beliefs. I just don't give a fuck about catering to them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nia88 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing you're not a Shawarma man?
Click to expand...


You're talking about a style of cooking that isn't relevant to your religion's sick butchery.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> All she is asking is that they don't put pork on her daughter's plate. Doesn't sound that complicated or unreasonable to me. If you had a kid allergic to peanuts, it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask them not to put peanut butter cookies on his plate, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
Click to expand...

Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is unacceptable about this story if it is true is twofold:
> 1) The report is poorly written and it did not indicate to whom the mother issued a threat of a lawsuit. We are informed that the school district made the reply but no name or position is attached to the reply. Nevertheless, the tone of the letter is indeed "brutal" and unbecoming of an educational institution. It was wrong to write in such a hostile way and I am surprised that the district lawyer would let such a letter be sent to the mother.
> 2) Regardless of any religious motive the mother might have had, she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes. Consider a child who has an allergy which could prove serious if disregarded by the school. The school district is, without question, leaving itself open to a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad! Keep crying! Poor poor children. This girl has a religious not a health reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not get your contradiction of the medical expert who knows the child from the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being Muslim is an illness and the prescription is refrain from pork?
Click to expand...

You are not privy to the child's medical records.


----------



## Eloy

EverCurious said:


> ...
> 2. Back in September, as requested by the school, Nancy provided them with a doctor’s note explaining that their family is Muslim and her daughter cannot eat any pork.
> AKA not a doctors note in my opinion. ...​


Without a degree in medicine, your opinion is not expert.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.


Nope...never happened, you know.

But if religion really doesn't matter at school....let's have school on Sundays.


----------



## EverCurious

Eloy said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 2. Back in September, as requested by the school, Nancy provided them with a doctor’s note explaining that their family is Muslim and her daughter cannot eat any pork.
> AKA not a doctors note in my opinion. ...​
> 
> 
> 
> Without a degree in medicine, your opinion is not expert.
Click to expand...


and Muslim doctors, if that is indeed to wrote the "doctors note," are?

And Muslim doctors are about at my level frankly.

"Preventative healthcare strategies in Muslim experience include: personal hygiene, dietary measures such as the restriction in eating specific ingredients (such as pork and its byproducts, and drinking alcohol), and the avoidance of addictive habits such as smoking tobacco or over-consumption of food."

Religious healthcare.  Lets /all/ shift over to Islamic medical practices.  It'd be a fuck ton cheaper because it mostly consists of "don't do that" instead of the piles of expensive drugs and tests the US doctors push on everyone.  And if they die, it's the will of Allah as they clearly fucked up.

I'm game.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say, per day, you going to remember every child's dietary needs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.
Click to expand...


I know that, the doctor signed a note for the seven year old not to eat pork. So why would a doctor do that?


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 300 students let's say per day- and 5 kids have special dietary needs- how hard is it to remember those 5 kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, the doctor signed a note for the seven year old not to eat pork. So why would a doctor do that?
Click to expand...

I cannot express an opinion about a medical doctor's diagnosis.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allergy? Pack a lunch, problem solved. Can't eat certain meats or foods because of religion? Pack a lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Schools in the USA cannot discriminate by refusing food to children based on their medical conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad! Keep crying! Poor poor children. This girl has a religious not a health reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not get your contradiction of the medical expert who knows the child from the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being Muslim is an illness and the prescription is refrain from pork?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not privy to the child's medical records.
Click to expand...


Neither are you however, can you think of one reason that he would write her a note to not eat pork? 

The mother claims the note was not for medical reasons but for religious reasons, so the doctors note is bogus.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five are you sure? Because lots and lots of food allergies out there. How many cooks are there, of course maybe the teacher should handle it over the cooks. Let the teacher worry, they have more one on one time than cooks.
> 
> When I was in school I had allergies and brought a lunch. It was never a school issue it was my issue. Sounds like a lazy parent.
> 
> 
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, the doctor signed a note for the seven year old not to eat pork. So why would a doctor do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot express an opinion about a medical doctor's diagnosis.
Click to expand...


You can express opinions about anything, you are playing a stupid little game because there is no reason that he wrote the note other than religious. That is what the mother said! So play dumb and look silly.


----------



## Eloy

Papageorgio said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do be aware that not all parents are like yours. There is a legal issue involved here. Schools are required to follow doctors' recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, the doctor signed a note for the seven year old not to eat pork. So why would a doctor do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot express an opinion about a medical doctor's diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can express opinions about anything, you are playing a stupid little game because there is no reason that he wrote the note other than religious. That is what the mother said! So play dumb and look silly.
Click to expand...

I did not see the medical note that was delivered to the school administration. Sorry.


----------



## Papageorgio

Eloy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> A doctors recommendation based on medical or religious?
> 
> 
> 
> Medical doctors have no authority to express opinions about theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, the doctor signed a note for the seven year old not to eat pork. So why would a doctor do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot express an opinion about a medical doctor's diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can express opinions about anything, you are playing a stupid little game because there is no reason that he wrote the note other than religious. That is what the mother said! So play dumb and look silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not see the medical note that was delivered to the school administration. Sorry.
Click to expand...


No problem, that explains your responses and at least it now makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?


The threat is that they are muslims in this country.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> The threat is that they are muslims in this country.
Click to expand...

From my understanding, she is just asking that her 7 yo daughter not be tricked or forced to eat pork. It's not like she is trying to interfere with your dick sucking.


----------



## Old Yeller

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> The threat is that they are muslims in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding, she is just asking that her 7 yo daughter not be tricked or forced to eat pork. It's not like she is trying to interfere with your dick sucking.
Click to expand...



Keep the phony "white muslim"  (wink-wink) home reading the Koran.  She is not even a legit ME muslim.  Get out of school if you don't like the meat.

We got MS13 Crips and bloods to police.  not to mention the illegals,  druggies, fats, nazi, jew-haters..............don't add more pain to the daily shuffle.

I think this is more about attempts to bring down American institutions than lunch.  Mommy using the kid to harrass the "system".  Hey Mommy,  borderline child abuse.

Remember how "they" (Marxist) operate. They wiggle into every hole and create cost, slowdown, annoyance...even close "it" down.  They pumped homos' into the Catholic Church and it was greatly damaged (may never recover).  "they" never let up.  Give an inch, they will go for a mile. Bring down America......two classes...."elite and poor"....step 1. BarryPuppet did all he could but Beast could not ascend the throne.  America is in trouble, Trump can slow the damage but with the Courts and GOVT infected?  I don't know. I suppose I have to buy a Gun?


----------



## BULLDOG

Old Yeller said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> The threat is that they are muslims in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding, she is just asking that her 7 yo daughter not be tricked or forced to eat pork. It's not like she is trying to interfere with your dick sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the phony white "muslim"  (wink-wink) home reading the Koran.  She is not even a legit ME muslim.  Get out of school if you don't like the meat.
> 
> We got MS13 Crips and bloods to police.  not to mention the illegals,  druggies, fats, nazi, jew-haters..............don't add more pain to the daily shuffle.
Click to expand...


You're trying to equate a 7 year old girl to MS-13. That's just pathetic.


----------



## Divine Wind

BULLDOG said:


> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?


It's in the linked article.  Those who read it know. 

That said, this is a tempest in a teapot and the school explains both the rules and the alternatives, also in the article.


----------



## Divine Wind

Eloy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
Click to expand...

The school's legal obligations are laid out in the article.  FWIW, anything touched by pork must be "cleansed", which brings up a very costly and time-consuming procedure for the school.  You can't just "pick off the bacon".


----------



## WEATHER53

As usual, special and not equal
For those who grew up with some Halloweenish  indoctrination about pork, bacon, etc-it's called food voodooism


----------



## S.J.

Divine.Wind said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The school's legal obligations are laid out in the article.  FWIW, anything touched by pork must be "cleansed", which brings up a very costly and time-consuming procedure for the school.  You can't just "pick off the bacon".
Click to expand...

So bring a pb&j sandwich on pork day then.  Problem solved (only that solution doesn't force the infidels to submit to their demands).


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...



MindWars believes "the American way" is to ignore the US Constitution.

Recently saw an article about an asshole teacher who ripped off an 8yos hijab.  The dumb racists would throw a fit if a child's cross necklace was ripped off.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind

S.J. said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The school's legal obligations are laid out in the article.  FWIW, anything touched by pork must be "cleansed", which brings up a very costly and time-consuming procedure for the school.  You can't just "pick off the bacon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So bring a pb&j sandwich on pork day then.  Problem solved (only that solution doesn't force the infidels to submit to their demands).
Click to expand...

The oddity here is that, even at 1.9%, there are twice as many Jewish Americans than there are Muslim Americans.  Both have the same dietary restrictions yet how many times have we heard from Jewish parents complaining about BBQ pork day at school? 

Religious Landscape Study

Non-Christian Faiths  5.9%
Jewish 1.9%
Muslim 0.9%
Buddhist 0.7%
Hindu 0.7%
Other World Religions 0.3%


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
Click to expand...



If you eat any meat, you eat halal.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind

Luddly Neddite said:


> ...Recently saw an article about an asshole teacher who ripped off an 8yos hijab.  The dumb racists would throw a fit if a child's cross necklace was ripped off.


That teacher was fired, as I'd expect any "asshole teacher" or "dumb racists" to be.

Substitute teacher rips hijab off 8-year-old Bronx student’s head
_City Education Department officials canned a substitute teacher after he ripped a hijab off the head of a Bronx second-grader, officials said Tuesday.

Police sources said Safa Alzockary, 8, was misbehaving in class at Public School 76 on May 2 when substitute teacher Oghenetega Edah, 31, told her to remove her hijab, a traditional covering for the head and neck worn by some Muslim women.

When Safa refused, Edah pulled the hijab off her head, bringing the scarf down across her face and causing irritation to her right eye, police said.

The startled youngster was taken to Jacobi Medical Center, where a doctor said there was no permanent damage to her eye. _


----------



## Divine Wind

Luddly Neddite said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you eat any meat, you eat halal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Unless it's a Ham & Cheese.


----------



## WEATHER53

Much cry for nothing. All of those mini Darth Vader head to toe robes should be snatched off. More liberal tears


----------



## Divine Wind

WEATHER53 said:


> Much cry for nothing. All of those mini Darth Vader head to toe robes should be snatched off. More liberal tears


The same with yamakas and crucifixes?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

WEATHER53 said:


> Much cry for nothing. All of those mini Darth Vader head to toe robes should be snatched off. More liberal tears




Like it or not, the US Constitution stays.

Suck it up cupcake.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind

Divine.Wind said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you eat any meat, you eat halal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless it's a Ham & Cheese.
Click to expand...

Or a BLT.

Or a Applewood pulled pork BBQ sandwich.


----------



## Borillar

Godboy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people need to tell you the ingredients in their food? Why do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> When I was a kid I was raised to eat whatever a host serves you, even if you don't like it. It's called manners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually manners would be respecting the dietary restrictions of people- like Jews and Muslims and many Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete fucking weirdos have dietary restrictions.
Click to expand...

Are you a cannibal? If not, you have a dietary restriction. You fucking weirdo, you.


----------



## Borillar

theHawk said:


> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.


And now conservatives want separation of church and state?


----------



## miketx

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars believes "the American way" is to ignore the US Constitution.
> 
> Recently saw an article about an asshole teacher who ripped off an 8yos hijab.  The dumb racists would throw a fit if a child's cross necklace was ripped off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

The constitution doesn't say anything having to allow terrorists in our country. Smoke on that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.


----------



## Borillar

Old Yeller said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> The threat is that they are muslims in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my understanding, she is just asking that her 7 yo daughter not be tricked or forced to eat pork. It's not like she is trying to interfere with your dick sucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the phony "white muslim"  (wink-wink) home reading the Koran.  She is not even a legit ME muslim.  Get out of school if you don't like the meat.
> 
> We got MS13 Crips and bloods to police.  not to mention the illegals,  druggies, fats, nazi, jew-haters..............don't add more pain to the daily shuffle.
> 
> I think this is more about attempts to bring down American institutions than lunch.  Mommy using the kid to harrass the "system".  Hey Mommy,  borderline child abuse.
> 
> Remember how "they" (Marxist) operate. They wiggle into every hole and create cost, slowdown, annoyance...even close "it" down.  They pumped homos' into the Catholic Church and it was greatly damaged (may never recover).  "they" never let up.  Give an inch, they will go for a mile. Bring down America......two classes...."elite and poor"....step 1. BarryPuppet did all he could but Beast could not ascend the throne.  America is in trouble, Trump can slow the damage but with the Courts and GOVT infected?  I don't know. I suppose I have to buy a Gun?
Click to expand...

So you have to be from the Middle East to be a "legit Muslim?" Where do you have to be from in order to be a legit Christian?


----------



## miketx

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.


"Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.


----------



## Borillar

Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least, post notice of what is being served so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.


----------



## theHawk

Borillar said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.
> 
> 
> 
> And now conservatives want separation of church and state?
Click to expand...


No, we want separation of Islam from civilized society.


----------



## WEATHER53

Head to toe with eye slits is a bad Halloween costume
Any true American has no regard for it, sorry libbies we are permitted to disdain it and removal of all of the robes  of oppression is a good thing for anyone seeking  harmony


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

MarathonMike said:


> Let's get our minds around this. Muslim Mom is fortunate enough for her family to not be living in a Middle Eastern hell hole and she is complaining about her brat's lunch?


*Traitors Let Them In, Against the Will of the Majority.  Blame the "Republic" for This.*

This is a religion of human sacrifice, including turning young children into suicide bombers. But they spare pigs from being butchered?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JoeMoma said:


> I would consider a lawsuit a threat, even if I knew I would win it.  Lawyers are expensive.


*I Could CAIR Less*

Not for those who are financed with loot from OPEC price-gouging.


----------



## MikeK

Nia88 said:


> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?


I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them. 

What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.


----------



## Godboy

Borillar said:


> Are you a cannibal? If not, you have a dietary restriction. You fucking weirdo, you.


^ Worst comparison ever.


----------



## Papageorgio

Borillar said:


> Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least, post notice of what is being served so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.



Like this monthly menu? Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus

If the parent is so concerned, why can't she look up what is for lunch like I did for the school?

Monday's menu looks terrible, pack a lunch!


----------



## Borillar

Papageorgio said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least, post notice of what is being served so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this monthly menu? Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
> 
> If the parent is so concerned, why can't she look up what is for lunch like I did for the school?
> 
> Monday's menu looks terrible, pack a lunch!
Click to expand...

Assuming the school posts the menu, sure. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Borillar

Godboy said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a cannibal? If not, you have a dietary restriction. You fucking weirdo, you.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Worst comparison ever.
Click to expand...

I bet there's lots of things you wouldn't eat. You just want to crap on religion.


----------



## Syriusly

MikeK said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them.
> 
> What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.
Click to expand...


Brutal just makes for a better headline- no there was nothing 'brutal' in the school's response. 

Remember- the mother didn't insist her child have halal food- only not to be fed pork.

That could be prevented with something as simple as a sign saying "Today's hamburger's contain pork"


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get our minds around this. Muslim Mom is fortunate enough for her family to not be living in a Middle Eastern hell hole and she is complaining about her brat's lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> *Traitors Let Them In, Against the Will of the Majority.  Blame the "Republic" for This.*
> 
> This is a religion of human sacrifice, including turning young children into suicide bombers. But they spare pigs from being butchered?
Click to expand...


yes- blame the "republic' including our Constitution- for Americans being able to choose to be Muslims or Christians or Jews.

There are always bigots who hate that.


----------



## Syriusly

theHawk said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.
> 
> 
> 
> And now conservatives want separation of church and state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we want separation of Islam from civilized society.
Click to expand...


Yep- you want to piss on the First Amendment of Americans whose religion you don't approve of.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Luddly Neddite said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 stores and offers halal meat only after 'strong demand' from Muslims......*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 185 branches across UK and Ireland now sell halal-only meat
> 
> Halal refers to objects or actions permissible under Islamic law
> 
> Pork is forbidden and while other meat can be eaten, it must be sourced, slaughtered and processed according to strict rules
> 
> Subway said all halal meat served in its branches has come from animals that were stunned before being slaughtered
> 
> Halal-only menu is in response to 'strong demand' from Muslim customers
> *
> *By*
> 
> *Subway removes pork from stores after 'strong demand' from Muslims | Daily Mail Online*
> 
> 
> *The US will be doing it too if not already. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to eat "halal" meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you eat any meat, you eat halal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


That's a load of shit.


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
Click to expand...

You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal

LOL


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she did provide the school with a doctor's note stating that the child should not be given any pork or its products. Schools must honor medical notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The school's legal obligations are laid out in the article.  FWIW, anything touched by pork must be "cleansed", which brings up a very costly and time-consuming procedure for the school.  You can't just "pick off the bacon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So bring a pb&j sandwich on pork day then.  Problem solved (only that solution doesn't force the infidels to submit to their demands).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oddity here is that, even at 1.9%, there are twice as many Jewish Americans than there are Muslim Americans.  Both have the same dietary restrictions yet how many times have we heard from Jewish parents complaining about BBQ pork day at school?
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> Non-Christian Faiths  5.9%
> Jewish 1.9%
> Muslim 0.9%
> Buddhist 0.7%
> Hindu 0.7%
> Other World Religions 0.3%
Click to expand...


How many times have we heard about Muslims complaining about BBQ pork day at school? Never of course.

However both Jews and Muslims have asked for food that fits their dietary restrictions

Jews and Muslims rally for kosher, halal food in NYC schools

Muslim and Jewish students rallied with lawmakers in support of a bill that would provide kosher and halal food options in New York City public schools.

“The cost is limited compared to having a healthy meal, allowing students to eat and to be able to perform,” said State Assemblyman David Weprin, a Queens Democrat, at the Tuesday rally in front of City Hall, according to CBS New York.

Dartmouth Orthodox Students Want Stricter Kosher Rules


----------



## miketx

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

I realize that the word "brutal" was in the headline. This kind of crap right here is why most people despise libs.


----------



## Correll

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...


Jew, muslim, vegetarian, if you have some bullshit dietary bug up your ass, it is on your to deal with it. Don't bother the rest of US with your issues of your own making.


----------



## Picaro

Papageorgio said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least, post notice of what is being served so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this monthly menu? Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
> 
> If the parent is so concerned, why can't she look up what is for lunch like I did for the school?
> 
> Monday's menu looks terrible, pack a lunch!
Click to expand...


they used to publish ours in the local newspapers, and they also handed out flyers to take home every Friday with next weeks menu on it. It was kind of funny because it was nearly always the same menu on the same days. lol

And, nobody died from it.


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that the word "brutal" was in the headline. This kind of crap right here is why most people despise libs.]
Click to expand...


And by 'crap' you mean you hate libs because we are pointing out the Conservative lies....

Yep- the Conservative wingnut OP used the word "Brutal" in the OP- but of course being the no nothing contard that you are- you claimed that 'Brutal' is being used by liberals.

Of course you hate liberals- because you fear the truth.


----------



## Syriusly

Correll said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew, muslim, vegetarian, if you have some bullshit dietary bug up your ass, it is on your to deal with it. Don't bother the rest of US with your issues of your own making.
Click to expand...


No one was bothering you at all- why do you have a bug up your ass about this?

The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.

The school said no.

And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.


----------



## LuckyDuck

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.


Muslims way is to change America's way.  If an infidel nation doesn't acquiesce to Muslim demands, the Muslims claim that they are "oppressed."  The concept of Muslim oppression is that because you don't obey their religious ideology and rules, you are an oppressor.  Anyway, as far the lunches are concerned, the Muslims can send their kid to a private Islamic school that adheres to their religion and practices the teachings of Muhammad to hate and kill non-Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

So what "Liberal" used the headline "Brutal" LOL?

_*Mad World News is firmly devoted to bringing you the truth and the stories that the mainstream media ignores. Together we can restore our constitutional republic to what the founding fathers envisioned and fight back against the liberal media.*_



*The CONTARD stream media- the CSM- LOL*

*Breitbard, WND- Mad World News- Canada Free Press- all providing you with 'alternative' facts that the Mainstream Media is too scared to print.*

*Like this schools 'brutal reply'*

*What idiots. *


----------



## guno

fuck the pork stenched goyim trash


----------



## Syriusly

LuckyDuck said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims way is to change America's way.  If an infidel nation doesn't acquiesce to Muslim demands, the Muslims claim that they are "oppressed."  The concept of Muslim oppression is that because you don't obey their religious ideology and rules, you are an oppressor.  Anyway, as far the lunches are concerned, the Muslims can send their kid to a private Islamic school that adheres to their religion and practices the teachings of Muhammad to hate and kill non-Muslims.
Click to expand...


LOL- apparently the Muslim conspiracy against America is a mom asking the school not to feed her kid pork.

Because of course- Pork is the American way....


----------



## Old Yeller

islam is not a real religion.  It is a political movement.  If you don't use the Bible you don't count IMVHO.  We need to eliminate or beat back this enemy.

Well, we have not had a good muzzlim murder attack in a while. Most recently they have been hitting Europe civilians most often.  They invited them in.  Now they bite the hand that feeds them like rabid dog.

Last few times I have mentioned muzzies have not struck in while......they struck and struck big soon after. sorry.

The muzzlim goal is to kill or convert all non-muzzlim.  They have never deviated from that goal.  Wak-a-mole


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then she can bring her own damn lunch.  What's so hard about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Schools cannot disregard medical notes. If they serve lunch then the child must be provided meals consistent with the medical prescription.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The school's legal obligations are laid out in the article.  FWIW, anything touched by pork must be "cleansed", which brings up a very costly and time-consuming procedure for the school.  You can't just "pick off the bacon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So bring a pb&j sandwich on pork day then.  Problem solved (only that solution doesn't force the infidels to submit to their demands).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oddity here is that, even at 1.9%, there are twice as many Jewish Americans than there are Muslim Americans.  Both have the same dietary restrictions yet how many times have we heard from Jewish parents complaining about BBQ pork day at school?
> 
> Religious Landscape Study
> 
> Non-Christian Faiths  5.9%
> Jewish 1.9%
> Muslim 0.9%
> Buddhist 0.7%
> Hindu 0.7%
> Other World Religions 0.3%
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times have we heard about Muslims complaining about BBQ pork day at school? Never of course.
> 
> However both Jews and Muslims have asked for food that fits their dietary restrictions
> 
> Jews and Muslims rally for kosher, halal food in NYC schools
> 
> Muslim and Jewish students rallied with lawmakers in support of a bill that would provide kosher and halal food options in New York City public schools.
> 
> “The cost is limited compared to having a healthy meal, allowing students to eat and to be able to perform,” said State Assemblyman David Weprin, a Queens Democrat, at the Tuesday rally in front of City Hall, according to CBS New York.
> 
> Dartmouth Orthodox Students Want Stricter Kosher Rules
Click to expand...

Sure, New York, not Tucson, AZ.


----------



## miketx

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that the word "brutal" was in the headline. This kind of crap right here is why most people despise libs.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'crap' you mean you hate libs because we are pointing out the Conservative lies....
> 
> Yep- the Conservative wingnut OP used the word "Brutal" in the OP- but of course being the no nothing contard that you are- you claimed that 'Brutal' is being used by liberals.
> 
> Of course you hate liberals- because you fear the truth.
Click to expand...

Lyuing doesn't suit you since it's right in the OP in black and white.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Borillar said:


> Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least,* post notice of what is being served *so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.



Ever heard of a school lunch calendar?  They have them, you know.


----------



## Divine Wind

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize that the word "brutal" was in the headline. This kind of crap right here is why most people despise libs.
> 
> View attachment 126499
Click to expand...

Ummm,  Mad World News is a RW "news" site and, sometimes fake news website.  Didn't you read the link? 

Home • Mad World News 

School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch

Mad World News


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> .....The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.
> 
> *The school said no*.
> 
> And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.


That's incorrect.  Read it again.   

Here is an official school statement: 
_“Even though the district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes, our district nutritionist and food services staff plan menus that are compliant and meet the various nutritional guidelines, as well as include food options that are the best fit for the food preferences of the school. We encourage families with children with any special dietary needs to make sure they are educating their children about what to look for so they know what is acceptable and what they should avoid. Our menus are always posted online and you can request the ingredient list for any food item you are unsure about. In situations where there are special food requirements or restrictions, we encourage you to meet with our district nutritionist to discuss the best options for your family. The best way to ensure a meal meets any special dietary needs is to send a meal from home that you have prepared. Every child is different and we do our best to ensure a healthy, accommodating environment for all of our students.”_


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> No, it's not. It's not the public's job to overly cater to people's beliefs (and thereby even put some stamp of approval on it). Nobody is making this bitch's kid eat pork.


The public does not have jobs.

Public institutions do however, and one of the things that public institutions are responsible for doing is to provide adequate and suitable food, rest and shelter for those that are COMPELLED to be in their care.

This is simply basic human rights, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ever heard of a school lunch calendar?  They have them, you know.


And the calendar should have some nonpork items on it for those who cannot eat it. I think it is reasonable to accomodate vegetarians and people with food allergies.


----------



## Papageorgio

Borillar said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the school should provide vegan choices to those with religious or health dietary restrictions. At the very least, post notice of what is being served so that parents can provide an appropriate meal if they object to the school's meal. Of course, the parents can always just send a meal with their kid every day to be certain they are eating right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this monthly menu? Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
> 
> If the parent is so concerned, why can't she look up what is for lunch like I did for the school?
> 
> Monday's menu looks terrible, pack a lunch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assuming the school posts the menu, sure. Seems reasonable to me.
Click to expand...


I just gave you the link to their menu for the month. So it was posted ahead of time for the parent, yet she blames the school, go figure.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them.
> 
> What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brutal just makes for a better headline- no there was nothing 'brutal' in the school's response.
> 
> Remember- the mother didn't insist her child have halal food- only not to be fed pork.
> 
> That could be prevented with something as simple as a sign saying "Today's hamburger's contain pork"
Click to expand...


Or she could have looked at the online menu posted on the web site.

Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus


----------



## MaryL

Hmm.Really?  Pork is the most affordable thing I have had, I don't like being told what to eat, or what to think by death suicidal  cultist haters. It strikes me as rather odd about Muslims. Hater death cultist advise people what TO DO. I am really gonna follow their advice?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them.
> 
> What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brutal just makes for a better headline- no there was nothing 'brutal' in the school's response.
> 
> Remember- the mother didn't insist her child have halal food- only not to be fed pork.
> 
> That could be prevented with something as simple as a sign saying "Today's hamburger's contain pork"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she could have looked at the online menu posted on the web site.
> 
> Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
Click to expand...


Hamburgers with pork are just nasty.

That should be criminal for any school district to serve.

Yeeech!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. It's not the public's job to overly cater to people's beliefs (and thereby even put some stamp of approval on it). Nobody is making this bitch's kid eat pork.
> 
> 
> 
> The public does not have jobs.
> 
> Public institutions do however, and one of the things that public institutions are responsible for doing is to provide adequate and suitable food, rest and shelter for those that are COMPELLED to be in their care.
> 
> This is simply basic human rights, dude.
Click to expand...


No. The public is under no such obligation. The public does so in many instances for the general populous. It'd be another thing if the institution was violating the the participant's rights. It is doing no such thing.


----------



## Syriusly

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them.
> 
> What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brutal just makes for a better headline- no there was nothing 'brutal' in the school's response.
> 
> Remember- the mother didn't insist her child have halal food- only not to be fed pork.
> 
> That could be prevented with something as simple as a sign saying "Today's hamburger's contain pork"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she could have looked at the online menu posted on the web site.
> 
> Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamburgers with pork are just nasty.
> 
> That should be criminal for any school district to serve.
> 
> Yeeech!
Click to expand...


I love a good cheeseburger with bacon.

However, I doubt any school lunch cheeseburger with bacon is particularly tasty.


----------



## Syriusly

MaryL said:


> Hmm.Really?  Pork is the most affordable thing I have had, I don't like being told what to eat, or what to think by death suicidal  cultist haters. It strikes me as rather odd about Muslims. Hater death cultist advise people what TO DO. I am really gonna follow their advice?



And who is telling you what to do?

This mom didn't want the school to give her kid pork- she isn't asking you to do anything.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read about Jews in prison requesting kosher diets, but this is a situation in which they have no means of obtaining kosher foods on their own.  So there is some justification for their petition.  But these Muslim school kids have unobstructed access to any kind of foods their parents are willing to "brownbag" for them.
> 
> What I'd like to know is *what is so "brutal" about the school official's response to the Muslim parent's audacious complaint?*  I think it is perfectly reasonable and quite politely presented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brutal just makes for a better headline- no there was nothing 'brutal' in the school's response.
> 
> Remember- the mother didn't insist her child have halal food- only not to be fed pork.
> 
> That could be prevented with something as simple as a sign saying "Today's hamburger's contain pork"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she could have looked at the online menu posted on the web site.
> 
> Food Service / Breakfast and Lunch Menus
Click to expand...


Yep- that is another way- lol


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


You do realize The OP quoted the headline from his link in the Tucson News Now, so blame them not the OP.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.
> 
> *The school said no*.
> 
> And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's incorrect.  Read it again.
> 
> Here is an official school statement:
> _“Even though the district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes, our district nutritionist and food services staff plan menus that are compliant and meet the various nutritional guidelines, as well as include food options that are the best fit for the food preferences of the school. We encourage families with children with any special dietary needs to make sure they are educating their children about what to look for so they know what is acceptable and what they should avoid. Our menus are always posted online and you can request the ingredient list for any food item you are unsure about. In situations where there are special food requirements or restrictions, we encourage you to meet with our district nutritionist to discuss the best options for your family. The best way to ensure a meal meets any special dietary needs is to send a meal from home that you have prepared. Every child is different and we do our best to ensure a healthy, accommodating environment for all of our students.”_
Click to expand...


Okay you are right- the school didn't say no- this is the 'brutal reply' that the Snowflake Contard Stream Media wigged out about.


----------



## Papageorgio

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.
> 
> *The school said no*.
> 
> And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's incorrect.  Read it again.
> 
> Here is an official school statement:
> _“Even though the district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes, our district nutritionist and food services staff plan menus that are compliant and meet the various nutritional guidelines, as well as include food options that are the best fit for the food preferences of the school. We encourage families with children with any special dietary needs to make sure they are educating their children about what to look for so they know what is acceptable and what they should avoid. Our menus are always posted online and you can request the ingredient list for any food item you are unsure about. In situations where there are special food requirements or restrictions, we encourage you to meet with our district nutritionist to discuss the best options for your family. The best way to ensure a meal meets any special dietary needs is to send a meal from home that you have prepared. Every child is different and we do our best to ensure a healthy, accommodating environment for all of our students.”_
Click to expand...


So it's the parent's responsibility to teach and educate their child on their dietary needs. The mother could get a list of ingredients, if she had requested such, it seems she wants somebody else to be responsible for her child.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> No. The public is under no such obligation. The public does so in many instances for the general populous. It'd be another thing if the institution was violating the the participant's rights. It is doing no such thing.



roflmao

It is as obvious as the nose on your face that if we have, say prisoners, you could not feed them food without accommodation for their religious diets if they have one.

The courts have ruled on it and I think it is federali law.

Why do you persist with this nonsense?

Here the dietary needs of handicapped kids are met under federali law.

https://www.fns.usda.gov/sites/default/files/special_dietary_needs.pdf


----------



## WEATHER53

If others eat   pork then the woman is seeking special treatment and not equal treatment. In fact she is demanding to be catered to and schools have no requirements to craft their foods to suit your religion, much less a wackadoodle one


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize The OP quoted the headline from his link in the Tucson News Now, so blame them not the OP.
Click to expand...


I thought Contards were about personal responsibility? 
Do you really think that a poster is not responsible when they quote crap headlines from crap right wing nut job 'media' sites.

That quote is not from the Tucson News Now- its from ths wingnut site 

_*Mad World News is firmly devoted to bringing you the truth and the stories that the mainstream media ignores. Together we can restore our constitutional republic to what the founding fathers envisioned and fight back against the liberal media.*_


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.
> 
> *The school said no*.
> 
> And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's incorrect.  Read it again.
> 
> Here is an official school statement:
> _“Even though the district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes, our district nutritionist and food services staff plan menus that are compliant and meet the various nutritional guidelines, as well as include food options that are the best fit for the food preferences of the school. We encourage families with children with any special dietary needs to make sure they are educating their children about what to look for so they know what is acceptable and what they should avoid. Our menus are always posted online and you can request the ingredient list for any food item you are unsure about. In situations where there are special food requirements or restrictions, we encourage you to meet with our district nutritionist to discuss the best options for your family. The best way to ensure a meal meets any special dietary needs is to send a meal from home that you have prepared. Every child is different and we do our best to ensure a healthy, accommodating environment for all of our students.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay you are right- the school didn't say no- this is the 'brutal reply' that the Snowflake Contard Stream Media wigged out about.
Click to expand...

Are you related to edward37?  He talks in sophomoric riddles too.

The school didn't say "no".  Anyone who claims they did is wrong.  How a RW website characterizes it is another matter.  The OP listed two links.  Obviously not everyone on this thread read both since, if they did, they'd answer a lot of their own questions.


----------



## Divine Wind

MaryL said:


> Hmm.Really?  Pork is the most affordable thing I have had, I don't like being told what to eat, or what to think by death suicidal  cultist haters. It strikes me as rather odd about Muslims. Hater death cultist advise people what TO DO. I am really gonna follow their advice?


It's in the Bible.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....The mom asked the school not to feed her kid pork.
> 
> *The school said no*.
> 
> And contards acted like you were being screwed in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's incorrect.  Read it again.
> 
> Here is an official school statement:
> _“Even though the district is not required to accommodate special dietary needs based solely on religious purposes, our district nutritionist and food services staff plan menus that are compliant and meet the various nutritional guidelines, as well as include food options that are the best fit for the food preferences of the school. We encourage families with children with any special dietary needs to make sure they are educating their children about what to look for so they know what is acceptable and what they should avoid. Our menus are always posted online and you can request the ingredient list for any food item you are unsure about. In situations where there are special food requirements or restrictions, we encourage you to meet with our district nutritionist to discuss the best options for your family. The best way to ensure a meal meets any special dietary needs is to send a meal from home that you have prepared. Every child is different and we do our best to ensure a healthy, accommodating environment for all of our students.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay you are right- the school didn't say no- this is the 'brutal reply' that the Snowflake Contard Stream Media wigged out about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you related to edward37?  He talks in sophomoric riddles too.
> 
> The school didn't say "no".  Anyone who claims they did is wrong.  How a RW website characterizes it is another matter.  The OP listed two links.  Obviously not everyone on this thread read both since, if they did, they'd answer a lot of their own questions.
Click to expand...


And I am not sure why you felt you needed to point that out again- but yes- the school didn't actually say no- there was no 'brutal reply' and there was no real threat.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize The OP quoted the headline from his link in the Tucson News Now, so blame them not the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Contards were about personal responsibility?
> Do you really think that a poster is not responsible when they quote crap headlines from crap right wing nut job 'media' sites.
> 
> That quote is not from the Tucson News Now- its from ths wingnut site
> 
> _*Mad World News is firmly devoted to bringing you the truth and the stories that the mainstream media ignores. Together we can restore our constitutional republic to what the founding fathers envisioned and fight back against the liberal media.*_
Click to expand...


Just saw that, my apologies.


----------



## MaryL

Divine.Wind said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.Really?  Pork is the most affordable thing I have had, I don't like being told what to eat, or what to think by death suicidal  cultist haters. It strikes me as rather odd about Muslims. Hater death cultist advise people what TO DO. I am really gonna follow their advice?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the Bible.
Click to expand...

It's the Koran , that beautiful collection of myths and legends that drives people to crash panes and slaughter innocent people,  slice off women's clitorises, not the bible so much. The Koran and it's myths,   that is the problem here.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what was so "brutal" about the school's reply.  It seemed logical and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> "Brutal" is the new media buzzword. Liberals also apply it to normal situations they want make look worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that "Brutal" was the word used by the Conservative wingnut who started this thread- not any liberal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize The OP quoted the headline from his link in the Tucson News Now, so blame them not the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Contards were about personal responsibility?
> Do you really think that a poster is not responsible when they quote crap headlines from crap right wing nut job 'media' sites.
> 
> That quote is not from the Tucson News Now- its from ths wingnut site
> 
> _*Mad World News is firmly devoted to bringing you the truth and the stories that the mainstream media ignores. Together we can restore our constitutional republic to what the founding fathers envisioned and fight back against the liberal media.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just saw that, my apologies.
Click to expand...


No problems- the author of the thread fairly purposely didn't mention who the source of that headline was


----------



## Syriusly

MaryL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.Really?  Pork is the most affordable thing I have had, I don't like being told what to eat, or what to think by death suicidal  cultist haters. It strikes me as rather odd about Muslims. Hater death cultist advise people what TO DO. I am really gonna follow their advice?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Koran , that beautiful collection of myths and legends that drives people to crash panes and slaughter innocent people,  slice off women's clitorises, not the bible so much. The Koran and it's myths,   that is the problem here.
Click to expand...

The New Testament is 600 years older than the Koran.

600 years ago the Bible was telling people to slaughter innocent people and draw and quarter men, and behead those who didn't believe in the 'right' interpretation of the Bible.

And by the way- FGM is not in the Koran.


----------



## MaryL

Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.


----------



## theHawk

Syriusly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when liberals went apeshit about Christian kids praying at public school and went out of their way to ban anything religious at schools, citing "separation of church and state"?  Apparently that only applies to Christianity.  Islam on the other hand they want to be intergrated into schools and force everyone else to conform to its needs.
> 
> 
> 
> And now conservatives want separation of church and state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we want separation of Islam from civilized society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- you want to piss on the First Amendment of Americans whose religion you don't approve of.
Click to expand...


The people pissing on the Constitution are Muslims.  They want to replace it with Sharia Law.  In order to protect the First Amendment as well as every other one, we should treat those who wish to destroy it as our enemies.  They forfeit their constitutional rights when they trample on others' rights or plan to overthrow the US government and destroy the Constitution.


----------



## Godboy

Borillar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a cannibal? If not, you have a dietary restriction. You fucking weirdo, you.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Worst comparison ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet there's lots of things you wouldn't eat. You just want to crap on religion.
Click to expand...

I work with a lot of asians who make some weird food. I literally ate cow bile today because, im open to trying all kinds of cultural foods. Sure there are things i wouldnt eat, plenty of which you can find on episodes of Fear Factor, but i sure as fuck dont have a problem with basic foods.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> And I am not sure why you felt you needed to point that out again- but yes- the school didn't actually say no- there was no 'brutal reply' and there was no real threat.


1) Because you claimed the school did say no then, when caught in a lie, you waffled about it.

2) The "brutal reply" was from Mad World News.  

3) She threatened to sue.  That's a threat.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> The New Testament is 600 years older than the Koran.
> 
> 600 years ago the Bible was telling people to slaughter innocent people and draw and quarter men, and behead those who didn't believe in the 'right' interpretation of the Bible.
> 
> And by the way- FGM is not in the Koran.


True about the relative age of the religions but this is the 21st Century, not the 7th.  By your logic,  the Rwandan genocide was okay because that's what we did to Native Americans 150 years ago.


----------



## dannyboys

I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?


----------



## dannyboys

I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?


----------



## Divine Wind

dannyboys said:


> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?


It depends on the city like opening an Outback steakhouse in New Delhi.


----------



## Syriusly

dannyboys said:


> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?



Probably not well. 

So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?

That is the society you want?


----------



## Syriusly

dannyboys said:


> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?



Probably not well. 

So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?

That is the society you want?


MaryL said:


> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.



Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution? 

Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.


----------



## Syriusly

dannyboys said:


> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?



Probably not well. 

So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?

That is the society you want?


MaryL said:


> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.



Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution? 

Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.


----------



## Syriusly

dannyboys said:


> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?



Probably not well. 

So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?

That is the society you want?


MaryL said:


> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.



Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution? 

Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament is 600 years older than the Koran.
> 
> 600 years ago the Bible was telling people to slaughter innocent people and draw and quarter men, and behead those who didn't believe in the 'right' interpretation of the Bible.
> 
> And by the way- FGM is not in the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> True about the relative age of the religions but this is the 21st Century, not the 7th.  By your logic,  the Rwandan genocide was okay because that's what we did to Native Americans 150 years ago.
Click to expand...


Well you do raise a good point.

This is the 21st century- not the 14th century or the 6th century.

My point still stands though- the very same things were being done in the name of Christianity as are being done now in the name of Islam- at the same relevant ages.

It does not excuse the atrocities committed by Muslims- any more than it 'excuses' the atrocities committed by Christians- both equally abhorrent. 

My point is - don't blame the Holy Book- blame the people- and countries that do the deeds. Because if you blame the book- then almost every religion can be indited


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> ...My point still stands though- the very same things were being done in the name of Christianity as are being done now in the name of Islam- at the same relevant ages.....


Yes, and my point still stands that genocide in the 20th, and even the 21st Centuries, according to your logic, is okay as long as it's done by Third World nations AKA "at the same relevant ages".



Syriusly said:


> My point is - don't blame the Holy Book- blame the people- and countries that do the deeds. Because if you blame the book- then almost every religion can be indited


Great.  Since I never did nor do I attack Muslims as a group, I'm curious why you think it's necessary to make that point.


----------



## Dragonlady

MindWars said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon is pork, so let's give up bacon to appease I think not.
> Pork Chops are an American meal , give it up because it offends I think not.
> This isn't the only case of PORK offending a Muslim, and whoever, or whatever bends over and takes it up the ass to appease who the Muslim.
> 
> People are getting sick of this bs,  of course you won't see it in MSM saying that.
> 
> and keep something in Mind I didn't write the article (s )
> 
> Jewish people haven't gone around telling other American to get rid of their food of choice
> Jewish people haven't said  get rid of your food to appease our food of choice.
> 
> These schools are kicking American's to the back seat while bending over to kiss the Muslim asses shoving America.
> That's all  this saying,   Stop forcing these schools to Give up their pork,  stop telling them they can't pray while in the same breath have a prayer room for Muslims.............it's not just happening in schools.
Click to expand...


The woman didn't ask that American children not be fed pork, she asked that her daughter not be fed pork.  That's not a difficult request, in the grand scheme of things. 

Jews have always excluded pork from their diets and offering them alternatives hasn't been an issue, but anything to trash Muslims.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JimBowie1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of a school lunch calendar?  They have them, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> And the calendar should have some nonpork items on it for those who cannot eat it. I think it is reasonable to accomodate vegetarians and people with food allergies.
Click to expand...


For some schools this is simply not feasible.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My point still stands though- the very same things were being done in the name of Christianity as are being done now in the name of Islam- at the same relevant ages.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and my point still stands that genocide in the 20th, and even the 21st Centuries, according to your logic, is okay as long as it's done by Third World nations AKA "at the same relevant ages".
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is - don't blame the Holy Book- blame the people- and countries that do the deeds. Because if you blame the book- then almost every religion can be indited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Since I never did nor do I attack Muslims as a group, I'm curious why you think it's necessary to make that point.
Click to expand...


Because there are others here who are attacking Muslims as a group- and my point was to everyone.


----------



## Syriusly

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of a school lunch calendar?  They have them, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> And the calendar should have some nonpork items on it for those who cannot eat it. I think it is reasonable to accomodate vegetarians and people with food allergies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some schools this is simply not feasible.
Click to expand...


I don't know how taking pork of the menu would not be 'feasible'- pork is a choice.

But simply notifying parents of the items containing pork in the menu should be sufficient.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Old Yeller said:


> islam is not a real religion.  It is a political movement.  If you don't use the Bible you don't count IMVHO.  We need to eliminate or beat back this enemy.
> 
> Well, we have not had a good muzzlim murder attack in a while. Most recently they have been hitting Europe civilians most often.  They invited them in.  Now they bite the hand that feeds them like rabid dog.
> 
> Last few times I have mentioned muzzies have not struck in while......they struck and struck big soon after. sorry.
> 
> The muzzlim goal is to kill or convert all non-muzzlim.  They have never deviated from that goal.  Wak-a-mole


*Swarm of Mosques*

Terrorism worked in France, or at least it didn't help Le Pen.  So they must think it will work here if they try it again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The public is under no such obligation. The public does so in many instances for the general populous. It'd be another thing if the institution was violating the the participant's rights. It is doing no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> It is as obvious as the nose on your face that if we have, say prisoners, you could not feed them food without accommodation for their religious diets if they have one.
> 
> The courts have ruled on it and I think it is federali law.
> 
> Why do you persist with this nonsense?
> 
> Here the dietary needs of handicapped kids are met under federali law.
> 
> https://www.fns.usda.gov/sites/default/files/special_dietary_needs.pdf
Click to expand...


Are students prisoners who must be served food? WTF

As for the second link, I'm not going to search 36 pages for whatever point you're trying to make that apparently doesn't counter mine.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
Click to expand...


What Constitutional right is being denied by the school for this child?


----------



## MaryL

Syriusly said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
Click to expand...

Liberals play a BAD game.  Religion is a dicey thing. Liberals usually bash most religions as  hoodoo, but they will stand by Islam. The religion that  crashed planes into the towers. Chop heads  off and slaughters non believers. Yeah, THAT "religion".
 It baffles me why liberals do this. Islam is the penultimate in every sin against liberalism you can name. Homophobic, intolerant, misogynist, exclusive, you name it. What am I missing? Why do liberals defend it? It's a game to them. Liberals are children playing games, and when they grow up, they become responsible conservatives.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My point still stands though- the very same things were being done in the name of Christianity as are being done now in the name of Islam- at the same relevant ages.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and my point still stands that genocide in the 20th, and even the 21st Centuries, according to your logic, is okay as long as it's done by Third World nations AKA "at the same relevant ages".
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is - don't blame the Holy Book- blame the people- and countries that do the deeds. Because if you blame the book- then almost every religion can be indited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Since I never did nor do I attack Muslims as a group, I'm curious why you think it's necessary to make that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are others here who are attacking Muslims as a group- and my point was to everyone.
Click to expand...

Trying to get away from your false equivalency comparing events 700 years ago to today?

Since you addressed the point to me instead of "everyone", it seemed inappropriate.


----------



## jasonnfree

I didn't read all the posts, but couldn't kids just take their own lunch if the cafeteria is not giving them what they want?  Many of us just carried lunches anyway, being on a budget and all.  Cafeteria eating was for the more well to do.  This was the 50's though.


----------



## WEATHER53

Demands for speciality and not equality and demands that their offendedness be mollified


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My point still stands though- the very same things were being done in the name of Christianity as are being done now in the name of Islam- at the same relevant ages.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and my point still stands that genocide in the 20th, and even the 21st Centuries, according to your logic, is okay as long as it's done by Third World nations AKA "at the same relevant ages".
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is - don't blame the Holy Book- blame the people- and countries that do the deeds. Because if you blame the book- then almost every religion can be indited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Since I never did nor do I attack Muslims as a group, I'm curious why you think it's necessary to make that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there are others here who are attacking Muslims as a group- and my point was to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get away from your false equivalency comparing events 700 years ago to today?
> 
> Since you addressed the point to me instead of "everyone", it seemed inappropriate.
Click to expand...


Because that was the point of my post that you were responding to. 

And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.

I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.

Because it brings me back to my basic point that people throughout history have abused the teachings of their 'books' for the purpose of murder, genocide, and personal gain.


----------



## Syriusly

MaryL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals play a BAD game.
Click to expand...


Because we point out your lies and falsehoods......


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Constitutional right is being denied by the school for this child?
Click to expand...


When did I say one was being denied?


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> islam is not a real religion.  It is a political movement.  If you don't use the Bible you don't count IMVHO.  We need to eliminate or beat back this enemy.
> 
> Well, we have not had a good muzzlim murder attack in a while. Most recently they have been hitting Europe civilians most often.  They invited them in.  Now they bite the hand that feeds them like rabid dog.
> 
> Last few times I have mentioned muzzies have not struck in while......they struck and struck big soon after. sorry.
> 
> The muzzlim goal is to kill or convert all non-muzzlim.  They have never deviated from that goal.  Wak-a-mole
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarm of Mosques*
> 
> Terrorism worked in France, or at least it didn't help Le Pen.  So they must think it will work here if they try it again.
Click to expand...


You do realize that the Terrorism was intended to try to provoke a "Le Pen" style government? ISIS wants a war between all of Islam and all of the West- that is what ISIS wants and they murder Muslims and Christians in order to try to provoke that war.

Terrorism in France hasn't worked. Nor has it worked here, despite the efforts of the Islamophobes to aid ISIS.


----------



## Papageorgio

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Constitutional right is being denied by the school for this child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say one was being denied?
Click to expand...


Okay, you mentioned that Conservatives "are ready to toss the Constitution away." How does that apply to this incident?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Nia88 said:


> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.



The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...



If you ask me all pedophile worshipping Muslim swine should be banned from the west, get out while you still have the legs to carry you, you are not welcome here.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> islam is not a real religion.  It is a political movement.  If you don't use the Bible you don't count IMVHO.  We need to eliminate or beat back this enemy.
> 
> Well, we have not had a good muzzlim murder attack in a while. Most recently they have been hitting Europe civilians most often.  They invited them in.  Now they bite the hand that feeds them like rabid dog.
> 
> Last few times I have mentioned muzzies have not struck in while......they struck and struck big soon after. sorry.
> 
> The muzzlim goal is to kill or convert all non-muzzlim.  They have never deviated from that goal.  Wak-a-mole
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarm of Mosques*
> 
> Terrorism worked in France, or at least it didn't help Le Pen.  So they must think it will work here if they try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the Terrorism was intended to try to provoke a "Le Pen" style government? ISIS wants a war between all of Islam and all of the West- that is what ISIS wants and they murder Muslims and Christians in order to try to provoke that war.
> 
> Terrorism in France hasn't worked. Nor has it worked here, despite the efforts of the Islamophobes to aid ISIS.
Click to expand...


Yes ISIS hates the Muslim invasion of the west and just loves when anti-Muslim immigrant politicians win.  Somebody really needs to bash you over the head with a tack hammer because you are a fucking retard.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> ...And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.
> 
> I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.
> 
> Because it brings me back to my basic point that people throughout history have abused the teachings of their 'books' for the purpose of murder, genocide, and personal gain.


Agreed with your "basic point" about the misuse of religion.  Agreed on the "Religion of Peace" per a 14th Century perspective be it Jews or any other non-Catholic. 

Not to belabor the point about the 700 year difference in maturity between Christianity and Islam, I used to look at it in the same manner you did, but, later, came to realize the point we are discussing;  how modernity "floats all boats" so to speak.  That said, I completely agree that the vast majority of the world's 1.6+ Billion Muslims aren't a problem.  It's the world's second largest religion and the fastest growing, mainly because it's growing in the poorer nations of the planet.  Understanding _why_ it's the fastest growing religion is a step to understanding why _some_ followers become radicalized. 

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...e-the-worlds-fastest-growing-religious-group/
....Muslims will grow more than twice as fast as the overall world population between 2015 and 2060 and, in the second half of this century, will likely surpass Christians as the world’s largest religious group....






World’s Muslim population more widespread than you might think


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
Click to expand...

...._to be done by Christian Death Squads who have sworn fealty to President Trump, not the Constitution.  After all the Muslims are killed, they will start deporting and/or executing all Jews, Hindus, Buddhists and anyone else who doesn't accept Jesus Christ as their savior.  Evangelicalism will become the Religion of the Land.  Any Christians who deviate from that version of Christianity will be sent to "Christian indoctrination camps".  Those who fail to successfully accept Evangelism will be sent to the "Religious Neutralization Camps" like the Muslims, Jews, Hindus and other blasphemers_. 

You'll live up to your username while simultaneously destroy the Constitution of the United States of America.


----------



## Syriusly

Papageorgio said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how muslims would react if a million Christians moved into their city somewhere in the ME and insisted on setting up 'pulled-pork' food trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not well.
> 
> So you would like Americans to react like Middle Easterners?
> 
> That is the society you want?
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do liberals support female circumcision? Do liberals support sharia law, stoning to death,... Liberals play a good game. No, they don't support Muslims, it's just a game for liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do Conservatives actually believe in the Constitution?
> 
> Conservatives play a good game- pretending to believe in the Constitution- until they get scared of a religion- and then they are ready to toss the Constitution away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Constitutional right is being denied by the school for this child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say one was being denied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you mentioned that Conservatives "are ready to toss the Constitution away." How does that apply to this incident?
Click to expand...


It was sarcasm- I was responding to the hyperbolic, hyperpartisan post of MaryL.

Only a few Conservatives like Mary are ready to piss on the Constitution in order to discriminate against Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
Click to expand...


Papa- like this Conservatives post.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> islam is not a real religion.  It is a political movement.  If you don't use the Bible you don't count IMVHO.  We need to eliminate or beat back this enemy.
> 
> Well, we have not had a good muzzlim murder attack in a while. Most recently they have been hitting Europe civilians most often.  They invited them in.  Now they bite the hand that feeds them like rabid dog.
> 
> Last few times I have mentioned muzzies have not struck in while......they struck and struck big soon after. sorry.
> 
> The muzzlim goal is to kill or convert all non-muzzlim.  They have never deviated from that goal.  Wak-a-mole
> 
> 
> 
> *Swarm of Mosques*
> 
> Terrorism worked in France, or at least it didn't help Le Pen.  So they must think it will work here if they try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that the Terrorism was intended to try to provoke a "Le Pen" style government? ISIS wants a war between all of Islam and all of the West- that is what ISIS wants and they murder Muslims and Christians in order to try to provoke that war.
> 
> Terrorism in France hasn't worked. Nor has it worked here, despite the efforts of the Islamophobes to aid ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ISIS hates the Muslim invasion of the west and just loves when anti-Muslim immigrant politicians win.  Somebody really needs to bash you over the head with a tack hammer because you are a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


Always informative to hear from another Conservative Trump voter.


----------



## Nia88

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
Click to expand...


What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.
> 
> I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.
> 
> .



lol go ahead, dumbass. It would be funny laughing at you getting your ass handed to you yet again. You're so easy; that's because you're completely ignorant of history, and certainly of Jewish history. And then, you'll play 'I Touched You Last!!!' for four five posts, flinging poo like a zoo ape around your cage, after everybody else moved on.


----------



## Picaro

Nia88 said:


> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?



there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...


*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*

-Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816

So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.
> 
> I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol go ahead, dumbass. It would be funny laughing at you getting your ass handed to you yet again. You're so easy; that's because you're completely ignorant of history, and certainly of Jewish history.
Click to expand...


LOL

Being called ignorant by you is like being called a racist by the head of the KKK......its an honor.

I may- depends if I have time. The 14th and 15th Century were fascinating centuries in Europe.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
Click to expand...


Religious bigots like you are always deciding which Americans cannot be Americans.

Once it was the Catholics- another time it was the Jews- another time it was the Mormons.

But at its heart is always your repressed desire to pull out the torches and start driving those who don't share your 'beliefs' out of their homes and America.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
Click to expand...


Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...._to be done by Christian Death Squads who have sworn fealty to President Trump, not the Constitution.  After all the Muslims are killed, they will start deporting and/or executing all Jews, Hindus, Buddhists and anyone else who doesn't accept Jesus Christ as their savior.  Evangelicalism will become the Religion of the Land.  Any Christians who deviate from that version of Christianity will be sent to "Christian indoctrination camps".  Those who fail to successfully accept Evangelism will be sent to the "Religious Neutralization Camps" like the Muslims, Jews, Hindus and other blasphemers_.
> 
> You'll live up to your username while simultaneously destroy the Constitution of the United States of America.
Click to expand...


The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik watch your fucking back bitch.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
Click to expand...


Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, Muslims are the Nazis in this scenario and your support of them makes you a traitor to western civilization.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Nia88 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
Click to expand...



You can leave or you can die the choice is yours.

Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, .
Click to expand...


My comparison is spot on- Hitler told the German people that German Jews were not Germans.

Picaro and his fellow travellers tell the American people that American Muslims are not Americans


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave or you can die the choice is yours.
> 
> Je Suis Breivik!
Click to expand...


How very Totalitarian of you- you fascists just love to piss on the constitution- and hope others will be brave enough for your own Krystalnacht against Muslims in America.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comparison is spot on- Hitler told the German people that German Jews were not Germans.
> 
> Picaro and his fellow travellers tell the American people that American Muslims are not Americans
Click to expand...


Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders who treasonous scum like you have opened the gates to the city, Judaism is an ethnicity Islam is a violent, theocratic, anti-Semitic, homophobic, misogynistic, and totalitarian ideology and all polling data shows that the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic, theocratic, misogynistic, and anti-Semitic with large percentages supporting honor killings and terrorist organizations; such as, AQ and Hamas.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave or you can die the choice is yours.
> 
> Je Suis Breivik!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very Totalitarian of you- you fascists just love to piss on the constitution- and hope others will be brave enough for your own Krystalnacht against Muslims in America.
Click to expand...


Your support of the Islamic Imperialist invasion of western civilization is duly noted, the Constitution does not apply to Islam which poses a clear and probable danger to the United States, nor is the Constitution a suicide pact, you can join the pedophile worshipping death cult members on the chopping block.  Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
Click to expand...

Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.

"_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of 
forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.

"_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party 
divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders who treasonous scum like you have opened the gates to the city, *Judaism is an ethnicity* Islam is a violent, theocratic, anti-Semitic, homophobic, misogynistic, and totalitarian ideology and all polling data shows that the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic, theocratic, misogynistic, and anti-Semitic with large percentages supporting honor killings and terrorist organizations; such as, AQ and Hamas.


Judaism is a religion.  What ethnicity is Ivanka Trump?  Her children?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders who treasonous scum like you have opened the gates to the city, *Judaism is an ethnicity* Islam is a violent, theocratic, anti-Semitic, homophobic, misogynistic, and totalitarian ideology and all polling data shows that the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic, theocratic, misogynistic, and anti-Semitic with large percentages supporting honor killings and terrorist organizations; such as, AQ and Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is a religion.  What ethnicity is Ivanka Trump?  Her children?
Click to expand...


Judaism is an ethnicity and a religion, they share a common language, history, and culture, there are plenty of non-observant and even atheist Jews, and the Nazis did not target them because of their ideology but because of their blood.  From the testimony of _SS-Gruppenführer_ Otto Ohlendorf head of _Einsatzgruppen_ D outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:

_
Q. What were these orders?

A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?

A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.

Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?

A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.

Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?

A. Yes.

Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?

A. Yes.

Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?

A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.

Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-

*Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
**Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.

Page 275

pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?

A. Yes, That is right.

Q. They were found in Russia?

A. Yes.

Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?

A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.

Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?

A. Yes.

Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?

A. Yes.

Q. Because of blood?

A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.

Q. And because of their blood, right?

A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.

Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?

A. Between whom?

B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?

A. The difference of the blood, yes.

Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?

A. Yes.

Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?

A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.

Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?

A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.

COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?

OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.

COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?

OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.

COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?

OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.

THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?

OHLENDORF: Yes.

THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?

OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.

THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?

OHLENDORF: Yes.

THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?

OHLENDORF: Yes. _

http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
Ohlentestimony


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.


Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/je...ommends-death-frazier-glenn-miller-jr-n423636





Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
Click to expand...


Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:

Terroristic threat - Wikipedia


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony


The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Now, not only are you making violent threats, but you are lying about it.  Why did you bring "terrorist threat" into the conversation?  Is that what you were really thinking?  Do you plan on blowing up a church full of little black girls?  A mosque full of children?  Or just shoot three Christians who are near a Jewish center?


----------



## jasonnfree

Divine.Wind said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
Click to expand...


You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.


----------



## NLT

BULLDOG said:


> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?


law suit dumbass


----------



## Mudda

Nia88 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
Click to expand...

That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion. 

And then deported.


----------



## Divine Wind

jasonnfree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
Click to expand...

Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.   

Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them. 

Who Killed Joseph Smith?

Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism

Mountain Meadows Massacre

Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
Click to expand...


The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, not only are you making violent threats, but you are lying about it.  Why did you bring "terrorist threat" into the conversation?  Is that what you were really thinking?  Do you plan on blowing up a church full of little black girls?  A mosque full of children?  Or just shoot three Christians who are near a Jewish center?
Click to expand...


Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying "watch your back," is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
Click to expand...

Cuss, name-call, hate all you like.  It's like water off a duck's back to me.  OTOH, you're either a powder keg nutjob like Frazier Glenn Miller Jr waiting to explode in a murderous rage or you're a spineless, toothless wimp beating your keyboard with two thumbs and, occasionally, one thumb.  Time will tell whether you end up in the papers on the front page or just the Obit section.

Will this be your obituary or will your's simply be an execution notice?

_"<Chaos> had no hobbies, made no contribution to society and rarely shared a kind word or deed in his life. I speak for the majority of his family when I say his presence will not be missed by many. Very few tears will be shed and there will be no lamenting over his passing.

His family will remember <Chaos> and amongst ourselves. We will remember him in our own way, which were mostly sad and troubling times throughout the years. We may have some fond memories of him and perhaps we will think of those times too. But I truly believe at the end of the day ALL of us will really only miss what we never had, a good and kind father, grandfather and uncle. I hope he is finally at peace with himself. As for the rest of us left behind, I hope this is the beginning of a time of healing and learning to be a family again."_


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying *"watch your back,"* is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.


Another lie since, like you lied before, I never said it was a "terroristic" threat nor "against the law".  I simply said it was a threat, which it is.  



Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> Jewish Site Killings: Jury Recommends Death for Frazier Glenn Miller Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nia88

Mudda said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
Click to expand...

Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.


----------



## Mudda

Nia88 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
Click to expand...

Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.



Wrong in several ways. First, Christian theology is not about politics, and second, Christian theology has a lot to say about how Christians should support govts.; what most people fail to understand is the phrase 'render unto Caesar what is Caesar's' is not a condemnation, it's pointing out it's a two way street, and govt. should limit itself to the purposes it serves, and leave the rest alone. Christians have no problem with govts., it's always the other way around re some Christian tenets. Third, Christian theology has been influencing western political and legal tenets even before the Roman west fell, and gradually replaced the pagan brutalism and superstition to some extent in Europe, it was never the monolithic super-state the hysterical twits like Syriously keep sniveling about, but it had enough influence to moderate feudal rulers and eventually the 'middle class' and higher education.

The Protestant Reformation spread some better ideas, and some worse ones, but the overall effect over time has been largely positive, especially relative to the alternatives that the deviants and sociopaths with agendas pointedly ignore and pretend didn't exist, and of course it's decline has been overwhelmingly negative, but those are other topics. Christianity isn't remotely comparable to Islam, which is based on some bandit thief and murderer's *Mein Kampf*, and not an actual religion, it's a fanatical political ideology, and that is all it has ever been; just because the leaders call it a religion doesn't compel everybody else to pretend it is, any more than we're obligated to pretend Hitler's Reich Church was a real religion. Islam is a violent imperialist political ideology that makes the Nazi Party look like hippies.

Christianity isn't incompatible with our govt. or even most other forms, while Islam isn't at all, even within itself. It's an incoherent collection of rubbish.



> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.



I'm already familiar with Jefferson's assorted public campaigns, and his what he said in his campaign for President, but thanks; what politicians say in public and to people they want support from are almost never what they really think; for that you have to know who their closest friends are and read those letters, at least the ones Jefferson didn't burn.

As a side note, when I use the word 'catholic' it is in the general sense, as distinct from 'Catholic' the denomination.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuss, name-call, hate all you like.  It's like water off a duck's back to me.  OTOH, you're either a powder keg nutjob like Frazier Glenn Miller Jr
Click to expand...


I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, that would be you in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong in several ways. First, Christian theology is not about politics, and second, Christian theology has a lot to say about how Christians should support govts.; what most people fail to understand is the phrase 'render unto Caesar what is Caesar's' is not a condemnation, it's pointing out it's a two way street, and govt. should limit itself to the purposes it serves, and leave the rest alone. Christians have no problem with govts., it's always the other way around re some Christian tenets. Third, Christian theology has been influencing western political and legal tenets even before the Roman west fell, and gradually replaced the pagan brutalism and superstition to some extent in Europe, it was never the monolithic super-state the hysterical twits like Syriously keep sniveling about, but it had enough influence to moderate feudal rulers and eventually the 'middle class' and higher education.
> 
> The Protestant Reformation spread some better ideas, and some worse ones, but the overall effect over time has been largely positive, especially relative to the alternatives that the deviants and sociopaths with agendas pointedly ignore and pretend didn't exist, and of course it's decline has been overwhelmingly negative, but those are other topics. Christianity isn't remotely comparable to Islam, which is based on some bandit murder's *Mein Kampf*, and not an actual religion, it's a fanatical political ideology, and that is all it has ever been; just because the leaders call it a religion doesn't compel everybody else to pretend it is, any more than we're obligated to pretend Hitler's Reich Church was a real religion. Islam is a violent imperialist political ideology that makes the Nazi Party look like hippies.
> 
> Christianity isn't incompatible with our govt. or even most other forms, while Islam isn't at all, even within itself. It's an incoherent collection of rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already familiar with Jefferson's assorted public campaigns, and his what he said in his campaign for President, but thanks; what politicians say in public and to people they want support from are almost never what they really think; for that you have to know who their closest friends are and read those letters, at least the ones Jefferson didn't burn.
> 
> As a side note, when I use the word 'catholic' it is in the general sense, as distinct from 'Catholic' the denomination.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  You should watch the news more.  Obviously Christianity is a very big part of RW politics and has been ever since Reagan let Jerry Falwell into the big tent.  Remember Palin's comment about the Bible and law?  Huckabee?  The conniption some Republicans had over Trump's Biblical quote and pronunciation?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
Click to expand...


21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comparison is spot on- Hitler told the German people that German Jews were not Germans.
> 
> Picaro and his fellow travellers tell the American people that American Muslims are not Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders .
Click to expand...

How very Hitlerian of you- you fascists love to piss on the Constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up Muslim I've dealt with some of the slick stuff people try to do to you when it comes to food.
> 
> I'm not accusing the school of intentionally feeding her daughter pork, but I have been in situations where I have accidentally eaten pork because people have failed to inform me there was pork in it ( even when I asked prior to eating ) and they knew damn well there was pork in it.
> 
> Yes you should inform your child of what to eat, she's a 2nd grader so she may not be sure of what is in every food.
> 
> When I was in the 4th and 5th grade, I had a lunch lady who was generous enough to let me if something had pork in it. But not every lunch lady is so generous.
> 
> However, I do think the mother should just send a packed lunch to school to be on the safe side. The mother should be glad  her daughter attends a school where packed lunches are allowed because many schools nowadays do not allow lunch from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best solution is to ban Muslims from entering the country, deporting those already here, and killing those who refuse to leave, not welcome get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave or you can die the choice is yours.
> 
> Je Suis Breivik!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very Totalitarian of you- you fascists just love to piss on the constitution- and hope others will be brave enough for your own Krystalnacht against Muslims in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your support of the Islamic Imperialist
Click to expand...


Your support of the Fascist attempts to destroy America- and our Constitution- are duly noted.


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Wrong.  You should watch the news more.  Obviously Christianity is a very big part of RW politics and has been ever since Reagan let Jerry Falwell into the big tent.  Remember Palin's comment about the Bible and law?  Huckabee?  The conniption some Republicans had over Trump's Biblical quote and pronunciation?



You should stop watching the news, if that's what you're getting out that. And, it's also a big part of liberal and some left wing politics as well, so this isn't the point some think it is. Separation of church and state doesn't mean Christians can't say anything at all about politics, just the opposite in fact. Just because some mentally ill deviants formed some group and turned their fetish into a fake ridiculous political movement doesn't mean Christians are somehow now barred from speaking out about it, any more than if New York voters suddenly decided to vote for a law that legalized murder, or armed robbery, or any other activity related to their theology, and then claiming the Xians and churches aren't allowed to speak out against that. It's absurd logic. Christians have the same rights of free speech as everybody else. If the sick freaks on the left and right don't like it, tough.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> Jewish Site Killings: Jury Recommends Death for Frazier Glenn Miller Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.
Click to expand...


Actually I want him to rot in jail- suicide would have meant he would have gotten to be in control- I want assholes like him to rot away in obscurity.

Luckily- assholes like Chaosboy generally are hiding from the world in their mom's basement, hoping that they can incite someone else to violence- they are generally too cowardly to even let their mom know the crap that they are spouting.- let alone let anyone else in their high school know how they feel.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Because of course- cowardly assholes like you are careful to only issues threats anonymously.......


----------



## Picaro

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
Click to expand...


Yes, and the context in the text before and after are even more clear.


----------



## Syriusly

jasonnfree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
Click to expand...


Okay lets look at what you said. 

Christians did grow and helped shape this country- and some of that was good- and some of that was bad- more good than bad. 

As different groups arrived in the United States- the Europeans who were here before them always considered them 'outsiders', different- and a threat. 

This happened in particular with Catholics- which were thought to be controlled by the Pope- and never able to be fully American. Now I believe the majority of Supreme Court Justices are Catholic. 

This also happened with Jews- who were of course the subject to antisemitism and blood libel- and subject to limitations on immigration. 

And this also happened with Mormons- who were American born and raised- but driven out of America by Christians who murdered and assaulted them- there were massacres of Mormons by Christians- but few now call Mormons 'unassimilated'.

Now- about that 'call to prayer' that bothers you? I hear church bells every day in my city- even though I am no Christian- I don't whine about those 'calls to prayer'. In my neighborhood, I see Orthodox Jews on their way to temple- often dressed in a distinctive fashion, and maintaining the customs of the country their parents or grandparents came from. Likewise, I see Russian Orthodox Priests in their very distinctive outfits. 

No one is telling Orthodox Jews or Russian Orthodox that they have to 'assimilate'- because they have assimilated- they just also have some religious practices that are different from Mainstream American Christians. 

So which American Muslims are not 'assimilating'? In my daughter's school, one of the top students is a young lady who happens to be Muslim, wears a hijab, and participated in every level of student government- and was very popular with all the kids because she is a great kid who is smart and funny and just happens to be Muslim.  She has accepted a full scholarship at- wait for it- a Catholic University. 

Sure- not all first generation Muslims become fully American right away- but by second and third generation- they are like second and third generation Orthodox Jews- fully members of American society and as likely to be watching the NFL as anyone else.  

Why do Muslims come to the United States? For the same reasons as most everyone else- fleeing violence, fleeing religious persecution, looking for economic opportunity and the American dream. In my neighborhood, the local 7/11 is owned and operated by a Muslim family who is friendly- and part of the neighborhood- living the American dream. Just like the Orthodox Jews, the Chinese, the Russians, and my family.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
Click to expand...


You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.


----------



## BULLDOG

NLT said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
Click to expand...


So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.



Exactly- but it does provide context.

With very few exceptions- American Muslims are not involved in any "Islamic barbarism"- they are too busy trying to make it in America, raising their families and worshipping their god.


----------



## Syriusly

BULLDOG said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
Click to expand...


Apparently even mentioning that she was thinking that she might sue is a threat.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
Click to expand...


You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, not only are you making violent threats, but you are lying about it.  Why did you bring "terrorist threat" into the conversation?  Is that what you were really thinking?  Do you plan on blowing up a church full of little black girls?  A mosque full of children?  Or just shoot three Christians who are near a Jewish center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying "watch your back," is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.
Click to expand...


Does you mom know you are making these threats against Muslims? Will she take away your computer privelages if she finds out?


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying *"watch your back,"* is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie since, like you lied before, I never said it was a "terroristic" threat nor "against the law".  I simply said it was a threat, which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> Jewish Site Killings: Jury Recommends Death for Frazier Glenn Miller Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A real threat of violence- but of course done anonymously and cowardly.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
Click to expand...


And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong in several ways. First, Christian theology is not about politics, a.
Click to expand...


In 1960 Christian Conservatives warned that electing John F. Kennedy would make the Pope in control of the United States- since- again according to Christian Conservatives- Catholics were obligated by their religion to put the Pope ahead of their religion.

In 1960- Christians were all involved in politics- both Catholics- and Protestants- because of theology.

John F. Kennedy and Religion - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum
_In September, a group of 150 Protestant ministers met in Washington and declared that Kennedy could not remain independent of Church control unless he specifically repudiated its teachings.
_
Sounds eerily like todays anti-Muslims


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  You should watch the news more.  Obviously Christianity is a very big part of RW politics and has been ever since Reagan let Jerry Falwell into the big tent.  Remember Palin's comment about the Bible and law?  Huckabee?  The conniption some Republicans had over Trump's Biblical quote and pronunciation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stop watching the news, if that's what you're getting out that. And, it's also a big part of liberal and some left wing politics as well, so this isn't the point some think it is. Separation of church and state doesn't mean Christians can't say anything at all about politics, just the opposite in fact. Just because some mentally ill deviants formed some group and turned their fetish into a fake ridiculous political movement doesn't mean Christians are somehow now barred from speaking out about it, any more than if New York voters suddenly decided to vote for a law that legalized murder, or armed robbery, or any other activity related to their theology, and then claiming the Xians and churches aren't allowed to speak out against that. It's absurd logic. Christians have the same rights of free speech as everybody else. If the sick freaks on the left and right don't like it, tough.
Click to expand...


So as pointed out- Christians are very involved in politics- and on using politics to push their theology.

And there is nothing specifically wrong with that- or with Muslims being involved in politics- and on using politics to support their theology.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comparison is spot on- Hitler told the German people that German Jews were not Germans.
> 
> Picaro and his fellow travellers tell the American people that American Muslims are not Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very Hitlerian of you- you fascists love to piss on the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Islam poses a clear and probable danger to the security of the United States it is not protected by the Constitution.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of course- cowardly assholes like you are careful to only issues threats anonymously.......
Click to expand...



Even if it was said in public it does not fall within the statutes of terroristic threats you dumb fucking faggot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, that would be you in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you stupid fuck but "watch your back," written on an anonymous internet message board does not fall under the guidelines of terrorist threat statutes you ignorant faggot:
> 
> Terroristic threat - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, not only are you making violent threats, but you are lying about it.  Why did you bring "terrorist threat" into the conversation?  Is that what you were really thinking?  Do you plan on blowing up a church full of little black girls?  A mosque full of children?  Or just shoot three Christians who are near a Jewish center?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying "watch your back," is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does you mom know you are making these threats against Muslims? Will she take away your computer privelages if she finds out?
Click to expand...


Not threats, promises.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
Click to expand...


Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying *"watch your back,"* is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie since, like you lied before, I never said it was a "terroristic" threat nor "against the law".  I simply said it was a threat, which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> Jewish Site Killings: Jury Recommends Death for Frazier Glenn Miller Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real threat of violence- but of course done anonymously and cowardly.
Click to expand...


All traitors who opened the gates to the Islamic Imperialist invaders can join them on the chopping blocks just like that treasonous whore Jo Cox.  Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
Click to expand...

One day soon, Islam will be declared a terrorist group, because it's not a religion, it's a violent mental disease.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
Click to expand...

Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
Click to expand...




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.

The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
Click to expand...

You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the statutes you ignorant fuck, saying *"watch your back,"* is not against the law, the only good Muslim is a dead Muslim and Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult pedophile worshipping parents and deprogrammed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie since, like you lied before, I never said it was a "terroristic" threat nor "against the law".  I simply said it was a threat, which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim you can join them along with your fellow traitors to western civilization like that whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik *watch your fucking back bitch*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome.  Thanks for the threat of violence.  I look forward to seeing you in the news just like this fucking nutjob:
> 
> Jewish Site Killings: Jury Recommends Death for Frazier Glenn Miller Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who here thinks Glenn should have had the balls to blow his own head off after murdering three innocent Christians he thought were Jews? One was a woman, Terri LaManno, and the other was a child, Reat Griffin Underwood along with Reat's grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A real threat of violence- but of course done anonymously and cowardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All traitors who opened the gates to the Islamic Imperialist invaders can join them on the chopping blocks just like that treasonous whore Jo Cox.  Je Suis Breivik!
Click to expand...


You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group,
Click to expand...


You are the anti-semite promoting hate- because of course- Muslim arabs are semites......


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Hitler believed there were no "German Jews".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comparison of Muslims to Jews is false, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comparison is spot on- Hitler told the German people that German Jews were not Germans.
> 
> Picaro and his fellow travellers tell the American people that American Muslims are not Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Members of the Ummah are foreign invaders .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very Hitlerian of you- you fascists love to piss on the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam poses a clear and probable danger to the security of the United States it is not protected by the Constitution.
Click to expand...

How very Hitlerian of you- you fascists love to piss on the Constitution.

Different religion- same fascists.


----------



## Picaro

BULLDOG said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
Click to expand...


Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.
> 
> I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol go ahead, dumbass. It would be funny laughing at you getting your ass handed to you yet again. You're so easy; that's because you're completely ignorant of history, and certainly of Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Being called ignorant by you is like being called a racist by the head of the KKK......its an honor.
> 
> I may- depends if I have time. The 14th and 15th Century were fascinating centuries in Europe.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you imagine yourself as having 'won' all kinds of 'honors', and it might fun to read your fake news from other centuries, given how ridiculous your perceptions of current events are.


----------



## BULLDOG

Picaro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
Click to expand...


No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
Click to expand...

When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.


----------



## Picaro

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?
Click to expand...


Call one and ask. In many cases it falls under 'attempted coercion and intimidation' as a tactic.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
Click to expand...

Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?


----------



## BULLDOG

Picaro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what was the threat dumb ass, or is that just more stuff you made up like usual?
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call one and ask.
Click to expand...


I'm asking you.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
Click to expand...


Your kissing cousins.

ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.

You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So eating pork is the American way? If you ask me, all meats whether its pork or beef should be banned from schools. Its cancer causing and heart disease  causing, but that's another topic for another day.
> 
> This mother wasn't asking for all students to be barred from eating pork. She was simply asking her own child not be fed it. The child is 7 years old. She still needs guidance on what to eat.
> 
> I agree the mother should just pack a lunch, but this notion that asking your not be fed pork is ridiculous.
> 
> Do you find it ridiculous when Jewish people ask for kosher options?
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.
Click to expand...


LOL.....I have never gone to a mosque. But hey interesting tidbit there- Muslims didn't invent soap.....of course neither did Christians or Jews......


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no- its not a 'false equivalency'- it is a valid equivalency- but you made a very good point and put that equivalency into perspective.
> 
> I am tempted to start a thread titled "The Religion of Peace?"- from a Jewish perspective in the 14th century.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol go ahead, dumbass. It would be funny laughing at you getting your ass handed to you yet again. You're so easy; that's because you're completely ignorant of history, and certainly of Jewish history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Being called ignorant by you is like being called a racist by the head of the KKK......its an honor.
> 
> I may- depends if I have time. The 14th and 15th Century were fascinating centuries in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you imagine .
Click to expand...


I'm sure you spend lots of time imagining what I am thinking.

Let me get back to your anti-religious USMB pogrom.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong in several ways. First, Christian theology is not about politics, a.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960 Christian Conservatives warned that electing John F. Kennedy would make the Pope in control of the United States- since- again according to Christian Conservatives- Catholics were obligated by their religion to put the Pope ahead of their religion.
> 
> In 1960- Christians were all involved in politics- both Catholics- and Protestants- because of theology.
> 
> John F. Kennedy and Religion - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum
> _In September, a group of 150 Protestant ministers met in Washington and declared that Kennedy could not remain independent of Church control unless he specifically repudiated its teachings.
> _
> Sounds eerily like todays anti-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, moron, and quit spamming the thread with your ignorant fake news. Some adults are having a discussion, so go play with the other left wing kids at the Pedo-Pavillion.
Click to expand...


You fascists always are trying to yell down anyone who you don't agree with.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
Click to expand...

I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....I have never gone to a mosque. But hey interesting tidbit there- Muslims didn't invent soap.....of course neither did Christians or Jews......
Click to expand...

I am in none of those delusional sects. I'll leave believing in invisible people to you.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....I have never gone to a mosque. But hey interesting tidbit there- Muslims didn't invent soap.....of course neither did Christians or Jews......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in none of those delusional sects. I'll leave believing in invisible people to you.
Click to expand...

LOL- I don't believe in any of those delusional sects either.

I also don't spend my time attacking those sects for their delusions.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't. 

Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
Click to expand...


The first amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States which Islam through its mandates to slay the infidel and destroy all secular forms of government and replace them with Islamic theocracies, clearly does.

The Constitution is not a suicide pact you ignorant little faggot.

And again you call me a fascist but I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, that would be you in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....*From the testimony of SS-Gruppenführer Otto Ohlendorf head of Einsatzgruppen D* outlining the rear actions of the _Einsatzagruppen_ regarding the intentional murder of ethnic Jews in the East based on their blood including the women and children:
> 
> _
> Q. What were these orders?
> 
> A. These orders had as their purpose to make it as easy as possible for the unfortunate victim and to prevent the brutality of the men from leading to inevitable excesses. Thus I first ordered that only so many victims should be brought to the place of execution as the execution commandos could handle. Any individual action by any individual man was forbidden. The Einsatzkommandos shot in a military manner only upon orders. It was strictly ordered to avoid any maltreatment, undressing was not permitted. The taking of any personal possessions was not permitted. Publicity was not permitted, and at the very moment when it was noted that a man had experienced joy in carrying out these executions, it was ordered that this man should never participate in any more executions. The men could not report voluntarily, they were ordered.
> Q. Why did you not prevent the liquidations?
> 
> A. Even if I use the most severe standard in judging this, I had as little possibility as any of the codefendants here to prevent this order. There was only one thing, a senseless martyrdom through suicide, senseless because this would not have changed anything in the execution of this order, for this order was not an order of the SS, it was an order of the Supreme Commander in Chief and the Chief of State; it was not only carried out by Himmler or Heydrich. The army had to carry it out too, the High Command of the Army as well as the commanders in the east and southeast who were the superior commanders for the Einsatzgruppen and Einsatzkommandos. If I could imagine a theoretical possibility, then there was only the refusal on the part of those persons who were in the uppermost hierarchy and could appeal to the Supreme Commander and Chief of State, because they had the only possibility of getting access to him. They were, after all, the highest bearers of responsibility in the theater of operations.
> 
> Q. Did you not try in Nikolaev to dissuade the Reich Leader SS from this order?
> 
> A. The situation in Nikolaev was especially depressing in a moral sense, because in agreement with the army, we had excluded a large number of Jews, the farmers, from the executions. When the Reich Leader SS was in Nikolaev on 4 or 5 October, I was reproached for this measure and he ordered that henceforth, even against the will of the army, the executions should take place as planned. When the Reich Leader SS arrived at my headquarters, I had assembled all available commanders of my Einsatzgruppe. The Reich Leader addressed these men and repeated the strict order to kill all those groups which I have designated. He added that he alone would carry the responsibility, as far as accounting to the Fuehrer was concerned. None of the men would bear any responsibility, but he demanded the execution of this order, even though he knew how harsh these measures were. Nevertheless, after supper, I spoke to the Reich Leader and I pointed out the inhuman burden which was being imposed on the men in killing all these civilians. I didn't even get an answer.
> 
> Q. Now, I cannot pronounce it correctly, the Karaims were another sect whom you encountered in the south of Russia, and this sect had no Jewish blood, but it did share the religious confessions of the Jews. Is that right?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. You submitted to Berlin the question whether the Karaims should be killed, and I understood you to say that the order you got from Berlin was you shall not kill them for they have nothing in common with the Jews except the confession?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Will you explain to the Court, please, what difference there was between the Karaims and the Krimchaks, except Jewish blood ?
> 
> A. I understand your question completely in reference to the eastern Jews, in the case of the Jews who were found in the eastern campaign. These Jews were to be killed-according to the order-for the reason that they were considered carriers of bolshevism, and, therefore, considered as endangering the security of the German Reich. This concerned the Jews who were found in Russia, and it was not known to me that the Jews in all of Europe were being killed, but on the contrary I knew that down to my dismissal these Jews were not killed, but it was attempted at all costs to get them to emigrate. The fact that the Karaims were not killed showed that the charge of the prosecution that persons were persecuted for their religion is not correct, for the Karaims had that Jewish religion, but they could not be killed because they did not belong to the Jewish race.
> 
> Q. I think, Witness, you answered exactly what I had antici-
> 
> *Sect which refused the Talmud and adopted the Old Testament as sole source of faith.
> **Turkish Jews of mixed Semitic and Tartaric blood.
> 
> Page 275
> 
> pated in the last sentence, "They did not belong to the JewishRace," is that right?
> 
> A. Yes, That is right.
> 
> Q. They were found in Russia?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. But they participated in the Jewish confession in Russia?
> 
> A. The Karaims had the Jewish faith, yes.
> 
> Q. But your race authorities in Berlin could find no trace of Jewish blood in them?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So they came absolutely under the Fuehrer Decree or the Streckenbach Order to kill all Jews?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. Because of blood?
> 
> A. Because they were of Jewish origin. For you must understand the Nazi ideology, as you call it. It was the opinion of the Fuehrer that in Russia and in bolshevism, the representatives of this blood showed themselves especially suitable for this idea, therefore, the carriers of this blood became especially suitable representatives of the bolshevism. That is not on account of their faith, or their religion, but because of their human make-up and character.
> 
> Q. And because of their blood, right?
> 
> A. I cannot express it any more definitely than I stated, from their nature and their characteristics. Their blood, of course, has something to do with it, according to National Socialist ideology.
> 
> Q. Let's see, if I can understand it; we've got a lot of time, I hope. What was the distinction except blood?
> 
> A. Between whom?
> 
> B. Between the Karaims and the Krimchaks?
> 
> A. The difference of the blood, yes.
> 
> Q. Only the difference in blood, is that so?
> 
> A. Yes.
> 
> Q. So the criterion and the test which you applied in your slaughter was blood?
> 
> A. The criteria which I used were the orders which I got, and it has not been doubted during the entire trial, that in this
> Fuehrer Order the Jews were designated as the ones who belonged to that circle in Russia and who were to be killed.
> 
> Q. Tell us how orders that you operated under in 1941 in Russia differed from the order which controlled killing of Jews in Poland in 1939 ?
> 
> A. In Poland individual actions had been ordered, while in Russia, during the entire time of the commitment, the killing of all Jews had been ordered. Special actions in Poland had been ordered, whose contents I do not know in detail.
> 
> COL. AMEN: Were all victims, including the men, women, and children executed in the same manner?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Until the spring of 1942, yes. Then an order came from Himmler that in the future women and children were to be killed only in gas vans.
> 
> COL. AMEN: How had women and children been killed previously?
> 
> OHLENDORF: In the same was as the men - by shooting.
> 
> COL. POKROVSKY: You said that mostly women and children were executed in these vans. For what reason?
> 
> OHLENDORF: That was a special order from Himmler to the effect that women and children were not to be exposed to the mental strain of the executions; and thus the men of the kommandos, mostly married men, should not be compelled to aim at women and children.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): In your testimony you said that the Einsatz group had the object of annihilating the Jews and the commissars, is that correct?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): And in what category did you consider the children? For what reason were the children massacred?
> 
> OHLENDORF: The order was that the Jewish population should be totally exterminated.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Including the children?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes.
> 
> THE TRIBUNAL (Gen. Niktchenko): Were all the Jewish children murdered?
> 
> OHLENDORF: Yes. _
> 
> http://www.ess.uwe.ac.uk/genocide/Einsatz2c.htm
> Ohlentestimony
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the anti-semite promoting hate- because of course- Muslim arabs are semites......
Click to expand...


A)  not all Muslims are Arabs.

B)  not all Arabs are Muslims.

C)  the term "anti-Semitic," was coined specifically and exclusively to refer to the hatred of Jews and does not, nor has it ever referred to the hatred of the Semitic linguistic classification.

D)  according to the PEW Global Attitudes Survey it is more than 90% of the global Muslim population that hates Jews.

E)  it is you sir who are the Nazi, there is no other possible reason why you would support the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet you sick fuck.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
Click to expand...


Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
Click to expand...


Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult parents and deprogrammed that is their only hope.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult parents and deprogrammed that is their only hope.
Click to expand...


So you only want to kill their parents- and kidnap their children.

How very Nazi like of you.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
Click to expand...


You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hanging of Nazi scumbags like Otto Ohlendorf ridded the world of their evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> E)  it is you sir who are the Nazi,.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yet I am the one in favor of religious tolerance and acceptance and the U.S. Constitution- and you are promoting murder and kidnap in the name of your failed ideology.

Yes- Hitler would be proud of you.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's your opinion and youre entitled to it. But this is America and people are free to raise their children on what religion or belief system they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment does not apply.
Click to expand...


The First Amendment applies to all Americans- up and until the point where that American breaks the law- or threatens to break the law.

Like you are doing.


----------



## jasonnfree

Divine.Wind said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
Click to expand...


So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.


----------



## jasonnfree

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religious bigots like you are always deciding which Americans cannot be Americans.
> 
> Once it was the Catholics- another time it was the Jews- another time it was the Mormons.
> 
> But at its heart is always your repressed desire to pull out the torches and start driving those who don't share your 'beliefs' out of their homes and America.
Click to expand...


By all means, call someone a bigot who doesn't agree with you.  This is becoming far left  tactic #1


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....I have never gone to a mosque. But hey interesting tidbit there- Muslims didn't invent soap.....of course neither did Christians or Jews......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am in none of those delusional sects. I'll leave believing in invisible people to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL- I don't believe in any of those delusional sects either.
> 
> I also don't spend my time attacking those sects for their delusions.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to help their children. And you're attacking me.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim children are no different than Hitler youth they need to be taken from their death cult parents and deprogrammed that is their only hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you only want to kill their parents- and kidnap their children.
> 
> How very Nazi like of you.
Click to expand...


Deport or kill members of the death cult and deprogram their children,  you are the Nazi who opposes a policy of denazification like program against the violent, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, homophobic, theocratic, and totalitarian ideology of Islam which was founded by a genocidal, pedophile, war criminal.  Why do you support such a disgusting ideology you sick piece of shit?


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
Click to expand...

Muslims killing Muslim babies? That only proves what a bunch of barbarians they are. And I never killed anyone, yet, you attack me.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment does not apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment applies to all Americans- up and until the point where that American breaks the law- or threatens to break the law.
> 
> Like you are doing.
Click to expand...



The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.  Islam mandates for all of its adherents to break the law and to topple the Constitution itself you dumb fuck.

Clear and present danger - Wikipedia

Now go kill yourself you ignorant little twat.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
Click to expand...

The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.


I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point dipshit is that it had nothing to do with the Jewish ideology which is why non-ethnic Jews were not targeted but Jews were targeted specifically because of their blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> E)  it is you sir who are the Nazi,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet I am the one in favor of religious tolerance and acceptance and the U.S. Constitution- and you are promoting murder and kidnap in the name of your failed ideology.
> 
> Yes- Hitler would be proud of you.
Click to expand...


No, you support the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet you sick fuck.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion. In this case you could add child abuse by subjecting a child to the monstrosity that is sharia. People should wake up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment does not apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment applies to all Americans- up and until the point where that American breaks the law- or threatens to break the law.
> 
> Like you are doing.
Click to expand...

No, we're just trying to make them eat pork.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
Click to expand...


The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
Click to expand...



The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.  And you absolutely are supporting the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound very much like the Nazis- with your attempts at legal distinctions for rationalizations why some people are okay to be murdered by you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> E)  it is you sir who are the Nazi,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet I am the one in favor of religious tolerance and acceptance and the U.S. Constitution- and you are promoting murder and kidnap in the name of your failed ideology.
> 
> Yes- Hitler would be proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you support the invasion [/QUOTE
> 
> I support the Constitution- and you do not.
> 
> You support hate
> 
> I support tolerance.
> 
> You advocate murder
> 
> I point out that you are an asshole.
Click to expand...


I support the Constitution- and you do not.

You support hate

I support tolerance.

You advocate murder

I point out that you are an asshole


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.
Click to expand...


The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States you stupid fuck.


----------



## Mudda

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
Click to expand...

The First Amendment doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
Click to expand...


The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> I support the Constitution- and you do not.
> 
> You support hate
> 
> I support tolerance.
> 
> You advocate murder
> 
> I point out that you are an asshole.


[/QUOTE]

The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.

Clear and present danger - Wikipedia

Try again.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


You fascists always love to declare that the Constitution doesn't apply to Americans- but it does.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.
Click to expand...

Never said I wanted to. But don't let me stop you from making shit up, it's funny.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Constitution- and you do not.
> 
> You support hate
> 
> I support tolerance.
> 
> You advocate murder
> 
> I point out that you are an asshole.
Click to expand...


The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.
.[/QUOTE]

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.

Clear and present danger - Wikipedia


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the Constitution- and you do not.
> 
> You support hate
> 
> I support tolerance.
> 
> You advocate murder
> 
> I point out that you are an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.
> .
Click to expand...


Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[/QUOTE]




Islam is a mental illness masquerading as a religion, so the First Amendment doesn't apply. Is that it?


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims killing Muslim babies?
Click to expand...


That is what you don't mind. 

It must have pissed you off when Trump 'wasted' American missiles in Syria because Muslims were killing Muslim babies.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims killing Muslim babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you don't mind.
> 
> It must have pissed you off when Trump 'wasted' American missiles in Syria because Muslims were killing Muslim babies.
Click to expand...

Nope, any time a Muslim in the Middle East is killed is good.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[



_
The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


*Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.

Notice- doesn't say religion.

In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence

So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected. 

But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.


----------



## Syriusly

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kissing cousins.
> 
> ISIS are murderous 'fascist' assholes who want a war between all Muslims- with ISIS in charge- and the West.
> 
> You are playing your part in promoting the ISIS agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims killing Muslim babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you don't mind.
> 
> It must have pissed you off when Trump 'wasted' American missiles in Syria because Muslims were killing Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, any time a Muslim in the Middle East is killed is good.
Click to expand...


Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.
> 
> Notice- doesn't say religion.
> 
> In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence
> 
> So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected.
> 
> But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.
Click to expand...

Islam is also a terrorist organization.


----------



## Picaro

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> law suit dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call one and ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.
Click to expand...


Asking me what? Are you one those hicks who think lawyers are mysterious and powerful, and we're supposed to be all afraid of them or something? Too stupid to figure out how to find one yourself? Both is probably correct.


----------



## Mudda

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Muslim killing Muslim. It's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims killing Muslim babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you don't mind.
> 
> It must have pissed you off when Trump 'wasted' American missiles in Syria because Muslims were killing Muslim babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, any time a Muslim in the Middle East is killed is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assholes like you are fine with people killing babies- as long as they are Muslim babies
Click to expand...

Muslims are killing their own babies, whether we like it or not. You make it sound like it's my fault.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one defending an anti-Semitic hate group, *that would be you* in your defense of Islam under which 90%+ of members are anti-Semitic and whose texts command the death of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide, ethnic cleansing, and enslavement of the Jewish banu tribes of the Arabian peninsula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.
> 
> Notice- doesn't say religion.
> 
> In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence
> 
> So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected.
> 
> But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.
Click to expand...


_The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_

Islam mandates that all Muslims are obligated to slay the infidel and erect theocratic systems of government, not only do the Koran and Hadiths fail the clear and probable danger test they make it a religious mandate!  Islam is not protected speech.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong in several ways. First, Christian theology is not about politics, a.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960 Christian Conservatives warned that electing John F. Kennedy would make the Pope in control of the United States- since- again according to Christian Conservatives- Catholics were obligated by their religion to put the Pope ahead of their religion.
> 
> In 1960- Christians were all involved in politics- both Catholics- and Protestants- because of theology.
> 
> John F. Kennedy and Religion - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum
> _In September, a group of 150 Protestant ministers met in Washington and declared that Kennedy could not remain independent of Church control unless he specifically repudiated its teachings.
> _
> Sounds eerily like todays anti-Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pipe down, moron, and quit spamming the thread with your ignorant fake news. Some adults are having a discussion, so go play with the other left wing kids at the Pedo-Pavillion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fascists always are trying to yell down anyone who you don't agree with.
Click to expand...


lol you think this is 'yelling'? lol lol lol

What, in your rather 'unique' imagination, do you call your silly 'I Touched You Last!!!! Nyah Nyah!!!' thing you do in every thread, including this one? Is there a Snowflake euphemism for it?


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
Click to expand...


_*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.

In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_

_The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._

_*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*
The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_

You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.

You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.

_You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
_https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schenck_v._United_States_


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.
Click to expand...


Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion' except left wing gimps and deviants. You have to be literate to understand the difference, and that's why you and the rest of the tools are so helpless and moronic.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending Islam.  I'm defending the First Amendment and the rest of the Constitution.  I'm also against the fucking Nazis, the fucking Russians and all other anti-American assholes regardless of religion or political persuasion.  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.
> 
> Notice- doesn't say religion.
> 
> In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence
> 
> So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected.
> 
> But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Islam is not protected speech.
Click to expand...


Well go ahead and make that argument in court- I look forward to the Court laughing your attempt to piss on the Constitution out of court.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, if we're fascists, what are ISIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims of US Imperialism dontcha know?  These people love Islamism, dead westerners and raped children gets them off, they are comrades in arms which is why these traitors to Western Civilization will join them on the fucking gallows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people love to piss on the American Constitution- and promote hate- and violence against any Americans you deem 'suspect'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The constitution doesn't say that I have to love Islam. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say that you have to love any Islam- but our Constitution does say that you can't send the police after people because of their religion- much to the chagrin to you fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion'
Click to expand...


Really? 

Mudda applauds the deaths of Muslims- because of their religion.
Chaos Boy wants to deport- or kill all Muslims in America- because of their religion.

Haven't you even read this thread?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st amendment does not apply .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.
> 
> Notice- doesn't say religion.
> 
> In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence
> 
> So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected.
> 
> But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Islam is not protected speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well go ahead and make that argument in court- I look forward to the Court laughing your attempt to piss on the Constitution out of court.
Click to expand...


From Brandenburg V Ohio:

…_Whitney_ has been thoroughly discredited by later decisions. _See Dennis v. United States_, 341 U.S. 494, at 507 (1951). These later decisions have fashioned the principle that the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action.

If the Koran and Hadiths do not incite and produce likely violent action then nothing does and if the Koran and Hadiths are not protected speech then Islam is not a protected religion.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
Click to expand...


Not only do the Koran and Hadiths mandate imminent lawless action as a religious edict they are likely to produce such actions and have done so tens of thousands of times in every corner of the world.  Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The First Amendment always applies to Americans- to the dismay of you Fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't it's called the clear and probable danger test you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Clear and present danger - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Clear and present danger* was a doctrine adopted by the Supreme Court of the United States to determine under what circumstances limits can be placed on First Amendment freedoms of speech, press, or assembly.
> 
> Notice- doesn't say religion.
> 
> In 1969, the court established stronger protections for speech in the landmark case _Brandenburg v. Ohio_, which held that "the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action".[30][31] _Brandenburg_ is now the standard applied by the Court to free speech issues related to advocacy of violence
> 
> So when you advocate violence against Muslim Americans- as you have repeatedly done- your speech is not protected.
> 
> But if you belong to a church that for example has a holy book that says adulterers should be stoned- your religious beliefs are still protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Islam is not protected speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well go ahead and make that argument in court- I look forward to the Court laughing your attempt to piss on the Constitution out of court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Brandenburg V Ohio:
> 
> …_Whitney_ has been thoroughly discredited by later decisions. _See Dennis v. United States_, 341 U.S. 494, at 507 (1951). These later decisions have fashioned the principle that the constitutional guarantees of free speech and free press do not permit a State to forbid or proscribe advocacy of the use of force or of law violation except where such advocacy is directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action.
> 
> If the Koran and Hadiths do not incite and produce likely violent action then nothing does and if the Koran and Hadiths are not protected speech then Islam is not a protected religion.
Click to expand...


Look at the Brandenburg test:
*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*
The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)

Does that Muslim have the intent to harm?
Is there an imminent likelihood that that Muslims will harm someone?

Now apply that to all Muslims.

Intent. Imminence. Likelihood.

There are some 3 million Muslims in America.

If there was the intent by all 3 million Muslims to harm you- and there was the imminent likelihood that they were going to do so- they would have done it by now.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
Click to expand...


The Courts disagree with you.

But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.

When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Look at the Brandenburg test:
> *The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*
> The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)
> 
> Does that Muslim have the intent to harm?



Yes the Koran and Hadiths are intended to call for harm against non-Muslims.



> Is there an imminent likelihood that that Muslims will harm someone?



Absolutely!  Not only are the teachings of the Koran and Hadiths likely to cause imminent harm but they already have tens of thousands of times in every corner of the world including the United States.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Muslim mother should be told not to push her daughter into a barbaric and misogynistic religion.
> 
> And then deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental illness isn't protected by the constitution. The mother must be sick in the head to want her daughter to be part of sharia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fascists do like to advocate pissing on the American constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you bend down to kiss the carpet at the mosque, does it smell like dirty feet? Because Muslims weren't the ones who invented soap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....I have never gone to a mosque. But hey interesting tidbit there- Muslims didn't invent soap.....of course neither did Christians or Jews......
Click to expand...

LOL.  Correct.  The Babylonians are the inventors in the Western world.  No, I didn't know this beforehand.  The conversation piqued my curiosity and I looked it up. 

Who Invented Soap - All about Soap Inventors
_Legend says that soap was first discovered on Sappo Hill in Rome when a group of Roman women were washing their clothes in the River Tiber at the base of a hill, below which animal fats from the sacrifices ran down into the river and created soapy clay mixture. They soon found that using this same cleansing substance the clothes were coming clear easier. Since that time we know soap as soap.

However, the ancient Babylonians were the ones who invented soap and evidence for this are Babylonian clay containers dated at 2800 B.C. Inscriptions on the containers present the earliest known written soap recipe and they state that the product was made from fats combined with wood ash and water. These early references to soap and soap making were for the use of soap to wash wool and cotton in preparation for weaving into cloth, soap was not necessarily used to wash the body.

The Ebers papyrus (Egypt, 1550 BC) reveals that ancient Egyptians combined both animal and vegetable oils with alkaline salts to produce a soap-like substance. They used this mixture for treating sores, skin diseases as well as washing._


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
Click to expand...


This speech is not protected, 

Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran) 

Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!


----------



## Divine Wind

jasonnfree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do with the American Muslims like myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
Click to expand...

During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".  

The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
Click to expand...

$20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Deport or* kill members *of the death cult and deprogram their children,...


How does this make you any better than the Jihadist terrorists beheading innocent people?


----------



## jasonnfree

Divine.Wind said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
Click to expand...


Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> ....you absolutely are supporting the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet.


The fact you are resorting to lies and false accusations tells me you're either a liar, desperate and/or mentally deficient.  Your hate will be your undoing.   You'll either end up on TV or develop a serious physical illness harboring such evil in your body.


----------



## BULLDOG

Picaro said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So exercising her legal right to sue  is considered a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call one and ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking me what? Are you one those hicks who think lawyers are mysterious and powerful, and we're supposed to be all afraid of them or something? Too stupid to figure out how to find one yourself? Both is probably correct.
Click to expand...



The question is pretty strait forward. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything? Your claim of suing multiple lawyers is obviously chest thumping by an impotent idiot who doesn't like being seen as an impotent idiot. I'm not sure why you think I should ask that of a lawyer, unless that particular lawyer was a altRight/teabagger/RWNJ type as well.


----------



## Divine Wind

jasonnfree said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
Click to expand...

Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.

Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Brandenburg test:
> *The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*
> The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)
> 
> Does that Muslim have the intent to harm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Koran and Hadiths are intended to call for harm against non-Muslims.
> .
Click to expand...


LOL and that is why you will be laughed out of court in your blatant attempt at religious bigotry.

Does that Muslim have the intent to harm?

If you can't prove that you- have no case.


----------



## Picaro

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is: I've sued two lawyers for threatening to sue me, and then didn't follow it up. And I won both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, except in your mind. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call one and ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking me what? Are you one those hicks who think lawyers are mysterious and powerful, and we're supposed to be all afraid of them or something? Too stupid to figure out how to find one yourself? Both is probably correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is pretty strait forward. Why do you altRight/teabagger/RWNJ types have to lie about everything? Your claim of suing multiple lawyers is obviously chest thumping by an impotent idiot who doesn't like being seen as an impotent idiot. I'm not sure why you think I should ask that of a lawyer, unless that particular lawyer was a altRight/teabagger/RWNJ type as well.
Click to expand...


Some chest-thumping gimp is too afraid to admit it doesn't squat, and thinks by doubling down he can make people think he grew a penis back.


----------



## jasonnfree

Divine.Wind said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.
Click to expand...


Your point is that the christians back then were just as  bad as the muslims, and I disagreed.  I was just discussing the issue and out comes the accusation I'm a hater.  A warning to the wise - this may not always be a free country if we keep importing the world's poor, unskilled, and unassimilable.  Of course, you probably believe that this incoming rabble is at least as good, or you probably think they're even  better than the founding fathers, so on second thought, welcome and embrace them.


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion' except left wing gimps and deviants. You have to be literate to understand the difference, and that's why you and the rest of the tools are so helpless and moronic.


Sorry, dude, but you need to read more posts on this forum such as this gem:





Call Sign Chaos said:


> Deport or* kill members *of the death cult and deprogram their children,...


It's not the first time he's posted the idea either.


----------



## Old Yeller

Mudda said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 They say unto him, Caesar's. Then saith he unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's; and unto God the things that are God's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again- that is your opinion- but in America- all Americans freedom of worship is protected- that includes Christians, Jews, and yes- Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clear and probable dangers are not protected by the 1st amendment you dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- does your momma know you have such a filthy mouth? She might take away your wifi privelages.
> 
> The First Amendment protects the rights of all Americans from Fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment does not apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The First Amendment applies to all Americans- up and until the point where that American breaks the law- or threatens to break the law.
> 
> Like you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're just trying to make them eat pork.
Click to expand...



me say-um dey Eat Can O' Spam or dey go bak to tepee far in rising sun.  no munch.......no come over.  tell em' it taste like goat.  it goe down easy.


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
Click to expand...

 
He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion' except left wing gimps and deviants. You have to be literate to understand the difference, and that's why you and the rest of the tools are so helpless and moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude, but you need to read more posts on this forum such as this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport or* kill members *of the death cult and deprogram their children,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the first time he's posted the idea either.
Click to expand...



Sorry, dude, but that is one poster, and there is no Gospel of 'Call Sign Chaos' in the New Testament; I know it unfair of me to know that since you apparently have never even so much as opened the book, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)!
Click to expand...


*Deuteronomy 17*
If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....you absolutely are supporting the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you are resorting to lies and false accusations tells me you're either a liar, desperate and/or mentally deficient.  Your hate will be your undoing.   You'll either end up on TV or develop a serious physical illness harboring such evil in your body.
Click to expand...


Any proof he's lying? 

Of course not.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are no 'American' Muslims; Muslims are only loyal to the Umma and the future  'Caliphate'. They aren't Muslims if they aren't. Thomas Jefferson, the libertarian and the founder of what became of the Democratic Party, expressed the proper way to handle fake 'citizens', native or immigrants, didn't matter to him either way ...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> So, all real Democrats would be all for deporting fake 'citizens', and those who support Obama or Hillary  and their criminal syndicate should be happy to leave on their own, if they truly had any principles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
Click to expand...


The fucking Christians keep saying that Atheists are bad because of the bad things that some atheists are done.

Fucking people say all sorts of stupid things.

Smart people recognize that there lots of fucking people saying lots of fucking stupid things.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> *Deuteronomy 17*
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.




lol the dumbass here doesn't even know that isn't a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to the context, having never actually read that book.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
Click to expand...


You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.

Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.


----------



## Old Yeller

Islam.  Is it a "religion"?  They don't use the Bible.

Once upon a time I knew a guy "Reverend Al".  He started "Church of Volleyball", setup a Net every weekend at the park.  Good attendance.  I am not sure how far he pushed with the IRS.  He was a pusher.  

What is a "religion"?  The "go kill anyone who don't join willingly Church" ................ moslem killers (all day every day).  Got lucky to find some oil in the desert.  buy many weapon.  spread out like cancer.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deuteronomy 17*
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol the dumbass here doesn't even know that isn't a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to the context, having never actually read that book.
Click to expand...


LOL- the dumbass here thinks I claimed that was a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to what I have read- because the dumbass just ASSumes everyone else is as ignorant as he is.


----------



## Syriusly

Old Yeller said:


> Islam.  Is it a "religion"?  They don't use the Bible..



You do realize that every religion except Christianity doesn't use the Bible- right?


----------



## Old Yeller

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> 
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
Click to expand...



That is where I draw the line.......Barbaric in "response" to muslim attack.  You hit us we hit you very hard.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion' except left wing gimps and deviants. You have to be literate to understand the difference, and that's why you and the rest of the tools are so helpless and moronic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude, but you need to read more posts on this forum such as this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport or* kill members *of the death cult and deprogram their children,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the first time he's posted the idea either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude, but that is one poster, and there is no Gospel of 'Call Sign Chaos' in the New Testament; I know it unfair of me to know that since you apparently have never even so much as opened the book, but that's the way it is.
Click to expand...


Dude- you were the one who idiotically claimed _Nobody is 'going after anybody because of their religion'
_
Don't blame us when we show you that your claim was idiotically incorrect


----------



## Syriusly

Old Yeller said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I draw the line.......Barbaric in "response" to muslim attack.  You hit us we hit you very hard.
Click to expand...


So when the American born Muslim shoots someone- who are you going to hit 'very hard'?

Every other Muslim in the world?


----------



## jasonnfree

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deuteronomy 17*
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol the dumbass here doesn't even know that isn't a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to the context, having never actually read that book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- the dumbass here thinks I claimed that was a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to what I have read- because the dumbass just ASSumes everyone else is as ignorant as he is.
Click to expand...


He got you good  on that one, syriusly.      Better quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> 
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
Click to expand...


You have zero evidence they are.


----------



## Old Yeller

Syriusly said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam.  Is it a "religion"?  They don't use the Bible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that every religion except Christianity doesn't use the Bible- right?
Click to expand...



where does white man draw the line?  Chilton Auto book of weekend Auto service?  Any one who can stumble-bum in and claim I run a Church like the loons at Scientology?  Lock them up.  Bible or nothing.  final answer.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deuteronomy 17*
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol the dumbass here doesn't even know that isn't a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to the context, having never actually read that book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- the dumbass here thinks I claimed that was a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to what I have read- because the dumbass just ASSumes everyone else is as ignorant as he is.
Click to expand...


lol the dumbass got caught out being stupid yet again, and thinks this is a 'comeback' or something.

We're still waiting for your comedy thread all about fake news from the 14th century.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence they are.
Click to expand...


Oh certainly I do. 

From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.

Look at the list of corporal punishments in Europe in 13th-15th century Europe and they are 

I am not saying that Christianity is bad because bad people have abused Christianity- I am saying that there just as many historical examples of Christians behaving badly as Muslims. 

That is not the current case- Christianity- and Christians have evolved. And I am glad of it- but so have Islam in some cultures- such as in the United States - and I am glad of it.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deuteronomy 17*
> If there be found among you, within any of thy gates which the LORD thy God giveth thee, man or woman, that hath wrought wickedness in the sight of the LORD thy God, in transgressing his covenant; 17:3 And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded; 17:4 And it be told thee, and thou hast heard of it, and enquired diligently, and, behold, it be true, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought in Israel; 17:5 Then shalt thou bring forth that man or that woman, which have committed that wicked thing, unto thy gates, even that man or that woman, and shalt stone them with stones, till they die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol the dumbass here doesn't even know that isn't a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to the context, having never actually read that book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- the dumbass here thinks I claimed that was a New Testament book, and certainly has no clue as to what I have read- because the dumbass just ASSumes everyone else is as ignorant as he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol the dumbass got caught out being stupid yet again, .
Click to expand...


Yep- you are dumbass caught being stupid again.


----------



## jasonnfree

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Look at the list of corporal punishments in Europe in 13th-15th century Europe and they are
> 
> I am not saying that Christianity is bad because bad people have abused Christianity- I am saying that there just as many historical examples of Christians behaving badly as Muslims.
> 
> That is not the current case- Christianity- and Christians have evolved. And I am glad of it- but so have Islam in some cultures- such as in the United States - and I am glad of it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, their jihads are more fun than a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Oh certainly I do.



Oh no you don't.



> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.



lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid.



> Look at the list of corporal punishments in Europe in 13th-15th century Europe and they are



Let's compare them to pagan and Muslim punishments, and many native American tribes' idea of fun entertainment while we're at it. 



> I am not saying that Christianity is bad because bad people have abused Christianity- I am saying that there just as many historical examples of Christians behaving badly as Muslims.



Not even remotely in the same ballpark.



> That is not the current case- Christianity- and Christians have evolved. And I am glad of it- but so have Islam in some cultures- such as in the United States - and I am glad of it.



It's the very same theology as when it originated, and so is Islam. that's why you're here and wouldn't be caught dead living under an Islamic govt.


----------



## Divine Wind

jasonnfree said:


> Your point is that the christians back then were just as bad as the muslims, and I disagreed.  I was just discussing the issue and out comes the accusation I'm a hater.  A warning to the wise - this may not always be a free country if we keep importing the world's poor, unskilled, and unassimilable.  Of course, you probably believe that this incoming rabble is at least as good, or you probably think they're even  better than the founding fathers, so on second thought, welcome and embrace them.


Incorrect, again.  The point was that some people misused Christianity then (and now) just like some people are misusing Islam.  I have no problem with shooting Islamic terrorists.  OTOH, I do have a problem with murdering innocent Americans just because they are Muslim as Call Sign Chaos advocates.

FWIW, in Texas we're allowed to carry rifles openly in our cars and boats plus, if it's truly concealed, a handgun without a permit.  CCW holders can carry a handgun concealed on their person.  

There's a reason why Islamic terrorists focus on "gun free" zones.  The last time they tried to attack a place in Texas, there were two dead Jihadist laying in the street.  Texas 2, Jihadists 0.   

I advocate every Texan to have a gun in their car.  A carbine or a rifle.  It's more for a deterrence than the hope it will be used, but it's always good to be prepared.


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> .... you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd.....


Bullshit, but you will obviously believe what you want regardless of the facts.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> ....Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.


Agreed.  There's just not as many that fucking crazy.  A major exception are the anti-abortion nutjobs bombing clinics and murdering doctors by shooting them in the back.


----------



## Divine Wind

Syriusly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all Christians put Jesus before country, therefore, like Muslims, cannot be true Christians if they put being an American first.
> 
> "_The Gothic idea that we were to look backwards instead of
> forwards for the improvement of the human mind, and to recur to the annals of our ancestors for what is most perfect in
> government, in religion and in learning, is worthy of those bigots in religion and government by whom it has been recommended, and whose purposes it would answer.  But it is not an idea which this country will endure."_ --Thomas Jefferson to Joseph Priestley, 1800.
> 
> "_The greatest good we can do our country is to heal its party
> divisions and make them one people."_ --Thomas Jefferson to John Dickinson, 1801.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking Christians keep saying that Atheists are bad because of the bad things that some atheists are done.
> 
> Fucking people say all sorts of stupid things.
> 
> Smart people recognize that there lots of fucking people saying lots of fucking stupid things.
Click to expand...

Nawww, the fucking Atheists who advocated banning spirituality, much less religion, are idiots who don't understand they are just as much a part of the problem as Christian witch-burners and Islamic Jihadists.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn, surprised you even want  to live in the same  country built by those evil christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
Click to expand...


The Crusades were defensive wars against Islamic Imperialist expansionism into Christendom.




> Look at the list of corporal punishments in Europe in 13th-15th century Europe and they are



Less people were killed during the hundreds of years of the inquisition than were killed on 9-11.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The question in every case is whether the words used are used in such circumstances and are of such a nature as to create a *clear and present danger* that they will bring about the substantive evils that the United States Congress has a right to prevent. It is a question of proximity and degree. When a nation is at war, many things that might be said in time of peace are such a hindrance to its effort that their utterance will not be endured so long as men fight, and that no Court could regard them as protected by any constitutional right._ -- _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
Click to expand...


I love Nazis?  WTF are you talking about you stupid faggot?  That quote I provided was to disprove your assertion that Jews were targeted because of their religion rather than their blood, in fact it comes from a post where I destroy a holocaust denying POS, it is you who is an ardent defender of Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....you absolutely are supporting the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you are resorting to lies and false accusations tells me you're either a liar, desperate and/or mentally deficient.  Your hate will be your undoing.   You'll either end up on TV or develop a serious physical illness harboring such evil in your body.
Click to expand...


Which part are you asserting is a lie?

On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## Death Angel

Divine.Wind said:


> Agreed. There's just not as many that fucking crazy. A major exception are the anti-abortion nutjobs bombing clinics and murdering doctors by shooting them in the back.


No, you're both wrong. Mohammed and Jesus are polar opposites. The TRUE FOLLOWERS of Muhammad will live the life Muhammad lived.

The TRUE followers of Jesus, will live the life of Jesus.

One religion has its roots in heaven. The other has its roots in hell.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> *I love Nazis?  WTF are you talking about you stupid faggot?  *That quote I provided was to disprove your assertion that Jews were targeted because of their religion rather than their blood, in fact it comes from a post where I destroy a holocaust denying POS, it is you who is an ardent defender of Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet.


Yes.  It was a given you hate gays along with Jews, blacks, Muslims and nearly everyone else.   

Why did you dodge my question about whether or not a mass murderer of innocent American Muslims should save taxpayers the cost of prosecuting and executing them by shooting themselves in the head?


----------



## Divine Wind

Death Angel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. There's just not as many that fucking crazy. A major exception are the anti-abortion nutjobs bombing clinics and murdering doctors by shooting them in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're both wrong. Mohammed and Jesus are polar opposites. The TRUE FOLLOWERS of Muhammad will live the life Muhammad lived.
> 
> The TRUE followers of Jesus, will live the life of Jesus.
> 
> One religion has its roots in heaven. The other has its roots in hell.
Click to expand...

Disagreed.  Saying Christians will die, get a halo and wings then spend eternity singing Hosannas around the throne of the Lord is a children's tale just like the one told to Muslim children.  Adults, well, those with mature minds, understand there is a deeper understanding to existence and eternity.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Which part are you asserting is a lie?....


You repeatedly claiming I support Islamic Jihad.   You, sir, are fucking low life liar and have a truly evil heart.  I believe people have a choice to walk in the footsteps of goodness, into God's grace, or to wander into the darkness of evil.  Your repeated lies against others and spreading of hate against innocent people indicates you have chosen to walk in the darkness.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Brandenburg v. Ohio*_, 395 U.S. 444 (1969), was a landmark United States Supreme Court case based on the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. The Court held that government cannot punish inflammatory speech unless that speech is "directed to inciting or producing imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action."[1][2]:702 Specifically, it struck down Ohio's criminal syndicalism statute, because that statute broadly prohibited the mere advocacy of violence.
> 
> In the process, _Whitney v. California_ (1927)[3] was explicitly overruled, and doubt was cast on _Schenck v. United States_
> 
> _The U.S. Supreme Court reversed Brandenburg's conviction, holding that government cannot constitutionally punish abstract advocacy of force or law violation._
> 
> _*The Brandenburg test (also known as the imminent lawless action test)Edit*_
> _The three distinct elements of this test (intent, imminence, and likelihood)_
> 
> You want to declare all Muslims guilty- because of their religion- which violates the First Amendment.
> 
> You want to pretend that there is a 'clear and present' danger by all Muslims- but that doesn't pass the smell test- or the Brandenburg test.
> 
> _You just want to piss on the Constitution in order to impose religious discrimination. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
Click to expand...


You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see my point went over your head.  Too bad.
> 
> Feel free to hate on because it's a free country.  Many great Americans gave their all just so you could have the freedom to sit in air conditioned comfort and pound out hate on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He understands perfectly; you're too afraid of going against fashion to bother with it, and just go with the herd. You also don't know much about the Spanish Inquisition, or that there were three Inquisitions, nor do you know why the marranos were not trusted. You also hate to admit Muslims were then and still are far more barbaric than Christians were, playing the silly 'both sides were equally bad n stuff' because it sounds more 'objective', despite the logical fallacy required to assume it is.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate to admit that Christians were just as barbaric as Muslims- and everyone else then.
> 
> Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crusades were defensive wars against Islamic Imperialist expansionism into Christendom.
> .
Click to expand...


LOL- what an idiot.

Tell me how the Northern Crusades- where Christian Crusaders went to Finland and Scandinavia to forceably convert pagans to Christianity was a 'defensive war against Islam"?

Or how the Christian sacking of the Christian city of Constantinople(among other Christian cities the Crusaders sacked) during the Crusades was an act against Islam?


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point.  However,  christians grew with and helped shape this country.  Christianity, (and to a lesser degree, catholicism),  had a civilizational effect on the country and became recognized as it's major religion.  Other religions and groups grew and coexisted with America.  Mormons, Catholics, Amish etc.  Some of these groups and religions were treated badly, such as the Japanese during ww2.  But even then, after the war, the japanese took up where they left off before the war.  They didn't try to get even.  Islam is different.  They come here with their 'our way or the highway' still stuck in the 7th century attitude, and Americans are saying assimilate or go somewhere else.  We don't want to hear your call to prayer blasting several times a day, along with every now and then suffering massacres because you folks can't seem to accept the American way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually Christianity provided more positive than negative effects, but the barbarism of the 16th through 19th centuries was as brutal as anywhere else in the world at the time.  Genocide of the indigenous population, "Manifest Destiny" and burning/hanging witches are just three examples.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Mormons because, of all the Christian religions, that's the one that resulted in the most violence.  Mostly against them, but also by them.
> 
> Who Killed Joseph Smith?
> 
> Haun's Mill Massacre - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism
> 
> Mountain Meadows Massacre
> 
> Sure, we got better and, as discussed with Syriusly, just because Christianity was barbaric for centuries several hundred years ago doesn't justify Islamic barbarism today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the christians were as barbaric as muslims?   I don't, but even if they were, they've had their reformation and changed, unlike muslims, who are as barbaric as they were fourteen hundred years ago.  Muslims cause problems where ever they go, and as soon as they approach being even a sizeable minority in any country, like they were in Lebanon, and they are  now in Europe, then starts the jihad, blowing up subways etc.  Rape, pillage, destroy, in the name of their god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During and prior to the Spanish Inquisition?  You bet your fucking ass they were barbaric.  Weren't the vast majority of American slavers Christians?  Those who committed genocide of Native Americans?  The lynching of blacks in the 1950s? That's just in the past 200 years.  The Spanish Inquisition goes back to the 15th Century.  A history joke is "The Holy Roman Empire wasn't holy or Roman nor an empire".
> 
> The fucking Atheists keep saying religion is bad because of the bad things people have done with it.  Smart people keep pointing out to them that, like a gun, shovel or computer, religion is a tool.  Whether or not it is evil depends upon the person using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking Christians keep saying that Atheists are bad because of the bad things that some atheists are done.
> 
> Fucking people say all sorts of stupid things.
> 
> Smart people recognize that there lots of fucking people saying lots of fucking stupid things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nawww, the fucking Atheists who advocated banning spirituality, much less religion, are idiots who don't understand they are just as much a part of the problem as Christian witch-burners and Islamic Jihadists.
Click to expand...


Witch burning was a pagan pastime. The crime of 'witchcraft' covered a lot of crimes, usually poisoning and other forms of murder, and most 'burnings' took place during the Enlightenment, not the per-Renaissance centuries; the so-called 'Enlightenment' wasn't as 'Enlightening' as is widely claimed. 

There was also a strong regional pattern to them, mostly areas where the peasantry was still mostly illiterate and superstitious, holding on to their local pagan traditions, as some still do to this day. In any case, there fewer than 12,000 of them over some a period of a 1,000 years. Most of the hysterical drivel about them comes from anti-Catholic Protestant propaganda; if as many people were killed as was claimed, including 'witch burnings', Inquisitions, and the rest, Europe would have a population of maybe 5 today. The numbers are so way over the top absurd on their face only idiots still believe them.

So, over some 1,300 years, from 500 A.D. to the end of the 18th century, all the big noises about the Evul Xian Bloodbath amounts to maybe 25,000, most of it related to local politics, hysteria, and nothing to do with Christianity. Jewish pogroms against Christians killed far more than that before 100 A.D.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
Click to expand...


And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.

You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.

You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.

The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer. 
The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish. 

Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?

Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people. 

And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.

The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims. 

Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.


----------



## Picaro

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Less people were killed during the hundreds of years of the inquisition than were killed on 9-11.



True. Less than 3,000 were ever actually executed in both the Spanish and Portuguese Inquisitions combined. The Roman Inquisition executed no one after the Cathars debacle, almost universally condemned by the Catholic Scholastics. They also dismissed 'witchcraft' as nothing but superstitious peasant nonsense.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
Click to expand...


Drivel.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> [
> 
> Oh certainly I do.



Oh no you don't.



> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.



lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..[/QUOTE]

And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.

You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.

You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.

The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.

Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?

Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.

And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.

The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.

Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.[/QUOTE]

Drivel.[/QUOTE]

LOL- I accept your defeat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Maybe muslims are so weird because they never ate bacon.


And why are you so weird?


----------



## Gracie

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe muslims are so weird because they never ate bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you so weird?
Click to expand...

Why do you have me off ignore?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not protected by the 1st amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.
Click to expand...


You're the one defending Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet which calls for the genocide of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide and ethnic cleansing against the Jewish Banu tribes of Arabia.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
Click to expand...


All of that combined doesn't even reach the death toll of the 80 million genocide of Hindus and Buddhists on the Indian subcontinent perpetrated by the Islamic Imperialists.


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> *Witch burning was a pagan pastime. *The crime of 'witchcraft' covered a lot of crimes, usually poisoning and other forms of murder, and most 'burnings' took place during the Enlightenment, not the per-Renaissance centuries; the so-called 'Enlightenment' wasn't as 'Enlightening' as is widely claimed.
> 
> There was also a strong regional pattern to them, mostly areas where the peasantry was still mostly illiterate and superstitious, holding on to their local pagan traditions, as some still do to this day. In any case, there fewer than 12,000 of them over some a period of a 1,000 years. Most of the hysterical drivel about them comes from anti-Catholic Protestant propaganda; if as many people were killed as was claimed, including 'witch burnings', Inquisitions, and the rest, Europe would have a population of maybe 5 today. The numbers are so way over the top absurd on their face only idiots still believe them.
> 
> So, over some 1,300 years, from 500 A.D. to the end of the 18th century, all the big noises about the Evul Xian Bloodbath amounts to maybe 25,000, most of it related to local politics, hysteria, and nothing to do with Christianity. Jewish pogroms against Christians killed far more than that before 100 A.D.


So are Christmas trees and rabbits at Easter, but Christians practice them.

ISIS and Islamic Jihadists, without a doubt, are the most largest and most barbaric religious fanatics in the 21st Century, but it's a lie to say Christians haven't, or don't, practice barbaric things themselves.  The differences are in degrees and numbers, not whether or not they do it.   Unlike the Islamophobes, I'm not advocating banning any religion nor executing anyone for believing.  In fact I support people becoming more spiritually aware.  What I'm against is anyone who uses religion to harm others.  Those assholes need to be neutralized.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one defending Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet which calls for the genocide of Jews and whose founder perpetrated genocide and ethnic cleansing against the Jewish Banu tribes of Arabia.
Click to expand...

Oooh, dude. I thought I was special when you used that same bullshit with me.  Of course, I proved you wrong in later posts including pointing out how your advocation to murder innocent Americans is anti-Constitutional.   


Call Sign Chaos said:


> The 1st amendment does not apply to clear and probable dangers to the security of the United States.  And you absolutely are supporting the invasion of western civilization by the Islamic Imperialists who promote not only virulent anti-Semitism but homophobia, misogyny, and theocracy as well (again we are talking about 90%+ of the worlds Muslims not radical fringe groups) you sir are an ardent supporter of the largest hate group in the history of the planet.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Oooh, dude. I thought I was special when you used that same bullshit with me.  Of course, I proved you wrong in later posts including pointing out how your advocation to murder innocent Americans is anti-Constitutional.



You proved nothing, please explain how yiur defense of Islam is any different from defending National Socialism, is it because the former anti-Semitic, genocidal, totalitarian ideology claims to be ordained by an invisible sky daddy?


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Christians are just as capable as anyone else of twisting their religion to their own murderous rationalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  There's just not as many that fucking crazy.  A major exception are the anti-abortion nutjobs bombing clinics and murdering doctors by shooting them in the back.
Click to expand...


Not as many fucking crazy- now.

Frankly our civilization- and the Christian religion- evolved- and we are in a place that is more peaceful than many others- including the Middle East- and Russia- and the 'stans' and Africa.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less people were killed during the hundreds of years of the inquisition than were killed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Roman Inquisition executed no one after the Cathars debacle,
Click to expand...


I like that "Cathars' debacle"- is that like the 9/11 debacle?

is reply, recalled by Caesarius of Heisterbach, a fellow Cistercian, thirty years later was _"Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius"_—"Kill them all, the Lord will recognise His own".[61][62] The doors of the church of St Mary Magdalene were broken down and the refugees dragged out and slaughtered. Reportedly at least 7,000 innocent men, women and children were killed there by Christian forces. Elsewhere in the town, many more thousands were mutilated and killed. Prisoners were blinded, dragged behind horses, and used for target practice.[63] What remained of the city was razed by fire. Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."[64][65]

Friday, May 13 1239, 183 Cathars, men and women, were delivered to the flames of the bonfire lit on the flanks of Mont-Aimé in Champagne

From May 1243 to March 1244, the Cathar fortress of Montségur was besieged by the troops of the seneschal of Carcassonne and the archbishop of Narbonne.[71] On 16 March 1244, a large and symbolically important massacre took place, where over 200 Cathar Perfects were burnt in an enormous pyre at the _prat dels cremats_ ("field of the burned") near the foot of the castle.[71

Of course that was just one of many of the 'debacles' Christians in France waged in the name of Christianity.

Tell us more how the Christians of the era were so much better than the Muslims.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, dude. I thought I was special when you used that same bullshit with me.  Of course, I proved you wrong in later posts including pointing out how your advocation to murder innocent Americans is anti-Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proved nothing, please explain how yiur defense of Islam is any different from defending National Socialism,
Click to expand...


Islam is a religion- and like all religions is protected by the First Amendment of the Constitution- regardless of whatever crazy crap is in any of your holy books- you have the right in America to worship as you will- so long as you do not break the law- or advocate breaking the law.

I defend all religions from religious bigots like you.

National Socialism- German Nationalism- was a political ideology- not a religion- and not protected by the First Amendment. But even Nazi's in America have their speech protected- so long as they don't advocate violence or breaking the law.

Now compare- in this thread- it is not followers of Islam advocating violence against Americans- it is not followers of Islam advocating pissing on the Constitution- that would be you.

I don't defend you acting like a good little Fascist.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Courts disagree with you.
> 
> But as long as you merely continue to advocate your pissing on the Constitution- your speech is protected.
> 
> When you advocate the killing of Muslim Americans- with actual intent- then you are just a cowardly asshole whose speech is not protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one defending Islam
Click to expand...


When did I defend Islam? I have no love of Islam.

I believe in the Constitution- and freedom of religion- and you do not. 

Muslims, and Christians and Hindus and Mormons and Jews- and even you have the right to follow any crazy ass religion you want so long as you do not break the law, or advocate violence or violation of the Constitution.

All of which you do- and not a single Muslim in this thread has done.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
Click to expand...


I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue 

"Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"

Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.


----------



## EverCurious

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
Click to expand...


*Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.


----------



## Syriusly

Divine.Wind said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Witch burning was a pagan pastime. *The crime of 'witchcraft' covered a lot of crimes, usually poisoning and other forms of murder, and most 'burnings' took place during the Enlightenment, not the per-Renaissance centuries; the so-called 'Enlightenment' wasn't as 'Enlightening' as is widely claimed.
> 
> There was also a strong regional pattern to them, mostly areas where the peasantry was still mostly illiterate and superstitious, holding on to their local pagan traditions, as some still do to this day. In any case, there fewer than 12,000 of them over some a period of a 1,000 years. Most of the hysterical drivel about them comes from anti-Catholic Protestant propaganda; if as many people were killed as was claimed, including 'witch burnings', Inquisitions, and the rest, Europe would have a population of maybe 5 today. The numbers are so way over the top absurd on their face only idiots still believe them.
> 
> So, over some 1,300 years, from 500 A.D. to the end of the 18th century, all the big noises about the Evul Xian Bloodbath amounts to maybe 25,000, most of it related to local politics, hysteria, and nothing to do with Christianity. Jewish pogroms against Christians killed far more than that before 100 A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> So are Christmas trees and rabbits at Easter, but Christians practice them.
> 
> ISIS and Islamic Jihadists, without a doubt, are the most largest and most barbaric religious fanatics in the 21st Century, but it's a lie to say Christians haven't, or don't, practice barbaric things themselves.  The differences are in degrees and numbers, not whether or not they do it.   Unlike the Islamophobes, I'm not advocating banning any religion nor executing anyone for believing.  In fact I support people becoming more spiritually aware.  What I'm against is anyone who uses religion to harm others.  Those assholes need to be neutralized.
Click to expand...


Exactly. 

Attacking all of Islam plays right into the hands of Islamic Extremists- ISIS in particular believes that a final battle is coming between the 'faithful'(everyone who believes only what ISIS tells them to believe- which ISIS intends to be all Muslims)- and the West.

Those in the West who promote the idea of a war between Islam and the West are just promoting the agenda- and propaganda of ISIS.

By all means- let us target violent Islamic extremists- and work to end the teaching of extremism that leads to this.

Speaking of which- Trump is heading to Saudi Arabia- which is one of the leading enablers of Islamic extremism.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
Click to expand...


I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people. 

The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.

Like Chaosboy here.


----------



## EverCurious

Syriusly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
Click to expand...


I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lawsuit incoming I assume?


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
Click to expand...


'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.

I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.

I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.

I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.


----------



## EverCurious

Syriusly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.
> 
> I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.
> 
> I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.
> 
> I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.
Click to expand...


Mainstream Christians have adapted their views, over 30 years ago in my experience.  While we still have some points to work out on business public relations and laws, and maybe a bit more work on the whole sticky SSM issue (sanctity issues, idk why we can't just cut n paste "or civil union" in all the damn paperwork so everyone is happy personally,) there are none I know who advocate jailing, much less killing, homosexuals. (And I know a lot of them, there's like 50 Christian churches in my city of 40k)  

A more "[un]compromising" adaptation happened with the Mormon's and polygamy as well.  

Ultimately religions have to balance the freedoms of this nation with their religious doctrine.  I won't make any exceptions for Muslims "religious rights."  The down side for them is that they seem to have a lot more compromising to do because their religion is so socially/politically entrenched.  I think it's a problem, not insurmountable in my opinion, but I do think they should be more vocal in their acceptance that they're going to have to let some stuff go.  

I also have to say that I'm not in the slightest encouraged by the rhetoric from some claiming they'll just out breed us and take over our social/political/cultural and out vote us.  I will /not/ live under their rules.  I will die before I convert.  Thus I feel compelled to resist all things that I feel trends in that direction.  I do admit I feel that Muslim's in general would be a lot happier if they remained in their own nations; which embrace their cultural political system, rather than coming here and bringing that oppressive culture with them.  Even if you want to overlook the criminal acts.  The way they treat their families and women is... unAmerican in my opinion.  It's an unpleasant situation all around and I wish someone, anyone, would waste ISIS so these folks can stay home.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less people were killed during the hundreds of years of the inquisition than were killed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Roman Inquisition executed no one after the Cathars debacle,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that "Cathars' debacle"- is that like the 9/11 debacle?
> 
> is reply, recalled by Caesarius of Heisterbach, a fellow Cistercian, thirty years later was _"Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius"_—"Kill them all, the Lord will recognise His own".[61][62] The doors of the church of St Mary Magdalene were broken down and the refugees dragged out and slaughtered. Reportedly at least 7,000 innocent men, women and children were killed there by Christian forces. Elsewhere in the town, many more thousands were mutilated and killed. Prisoners were blinded, dragged behind horses, and used for target practice.[63] What remained of the city was razed by fire. Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."[64][65]
> 
> Friday, May 13 1239, 183 Cathars, men and women, were delivered to the flames of the bonfire lit on the flanks of Mont-Aimé in Champagne
> 
> From May 1243 to March 1244, the Cathar fortress of Montségur was besieged by the troops of the seneschal of Carcassonne and the archbishop of Narbonne.[71] On 16 March 1244, a large and symbolically important massacre took place, where over 200 Cathar Perfects were burnt in an enormous pyre at the _prat dels cremats_ ("field of the burned") near the foot of the castle.[71
> 
> Of course that was just one of many of the 'debacles' Christians in France waged in the name of Christianity.
> 
> Tell us more how the Christians of the era were so much better than the Muslims.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. '20 thousand', eh? lol 

The Cathars started a 'shooting' war, and lost, simple stuff, the King of France ended it. there was no horde of fanatic priests descending on hapless innocent hobbit like peasants and slaughtering them in their beds.

*
The First Inquisition - The Cathars
In 1208,  there was the "Cathars" heresy in southern France. The teachers of this heresy abandoned their Christian faith for multi-gods, good gods and bad gods. Those of us who are Christian can understand the concern of the Church. We want to cry every time about what the New Age is doing to North American Christianity.

The Cathars had a disdain for scientific innovation and were a serious stumbling block to economic development in the region. The northern Lords also had a bone to pick with the Lords of southern France who were harbouring the heresy. They wanted to assert their authority and expand their empire. They felt that religious unity was the only way to maintain the political unity of a country. They were wrong. This was 700 years before today's religious pluralism.

The Cathars were waging war on Christians and many were killed in southern France. A legate to the Pope was sent to southern France to assess the situation with the Cathar heresy. The Cathars made the mistake of killing him. The Pope talked to the King in northern France and asked what could be done. The King launched a crusade in 1209 that destroyed the Cathar's military might in southern France. It was a brutal invasion where many men women and children died, about 6,000. The Cathars went underground and continued to pull many from the Faith.

The first Inquisition was instituted in 1231 as a response to the Cathars influence in southern France. An Inquisition consisted of two religious judges who would go into an area where a heresy was being spread. They would interview people and find out who was propagating the heresy. Then they would contact the heretics, and give them a grace period of 48 hours to cease their teaching and retract. After that time, if the heretic didn't stop, they would hold court. At this session the two inquisitors would be present, along with the Lord of the region, and some community leaders etc.  They would bring forth evidence and seek a confession. Then the heretic would be handed over to the local authorities. Under Roman law, an offense against the faith was considered an offense against the state, so the state would do the discipline. The Church only passed the verdict, not the sentence. The Inquisition could not have happened without collaboration and alliance with the civil power of the time.

The Inquisition was also an attempt to stop Catholic lynch mobs that went around punishing heretics. If the Church didn't step in, the Catholic lay people would gather together in search of heretics and they sometimes got the wrong guy. It was a mess. These mobs would go around doing violence to people who were teaching heresy. For example, a Cathar preacher made a bonfire and drew a large crowd. He preached against Jesus and threw a crucifix on the bonfire. This enraged the townsfolk and they rushed  the Cathar preacher and threw him on the bonfire.

Today, in our culture, people speak out against Christianity all the time in public (media) and do the equivalent of burning crosses. We stand silent. Perhaps there is a medium ground between burning someone (middle ages) and standing in silence (now) as critics tear apart the Faith.

Strange as it may seem, in a very wrong way, the Inquisition brought some order to communities who were glad to see the Inquisitors because it meant that lynch mobs stopped. The Inquisition was actually much more civilized than the uncontrolled lynch mobs. Another thing that is exaggerated by the press is the use of "torture" Footnote 3 to bring about a confession. Torture was never used more than once on an accused and it was quite rare among Church inquisitors. Secular Inquisitors on the other hand were quite harsh. Torture was a standard practice in the secular courts of the time.

There are stories of secular criminals "convicting themselves" of heresy so they could be moved from the harsh secular prisons to the Inquisition prisons that had better food and better living conditions. Most Inquisition convictions of the time ended in jail terms. Although it was a life term, the prisoners usually got out after 1-2 years because the prison would become full. The prisoners would often be set free and would return to jail only to sleep. Despite popular belief, executions were not very common.

The inquisition was never used as a way to "force people to convert" to Christianity, but rather it was a way to deal with heresy that was being taught by baptised Christians. In general, "forced conversion" was not the way that the Church evangelized, even though other religions of the time used forced conversion, and still do.*


The Inquisition

The Cathars were violent thugs, and got put down.


----------



## Picaro

Divine.Wind said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Witch burning was a pagan pastime. *The crime of 'witchcraft' covered a lot of crimes, usually poisoning and other forms of murder, and most 'burnings' took place during the Enlightenment, not the per-Renaissance centuries; the so-called 'Enlightenment' wasn't as 'Enlightening' as is widely claimed.
> 
> There was also a strong regional pattern to them, mostly areas where the peasantry was still mostly illiterate and superstitious, holding on to their local pagan traditions, as some still do to this day. In any case, there fewer than 12,000 of them over some a period of a 1,000 years. Most of the hysterical drivel about them comes from anti-Catholic Protestant propaganda; if as many people were killed as was claimed, including 'witch burnings', Inquisitions, and the rest, Europe would have a population of maybe 5 today. The numbers are so way over the top absurd on their face only idiots still believe them.
> 
> So, over some 1,300 years, from 500 A.D. to the end of the 18th century, all the big noises about the Evul Xian Bloodbath amounts to maybe 25,000, most of it related to local politics, hysteria, and nothing to do with Christianity. Jewish pogroms against Christians killed far more than that before 100 A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> So are Christmas trees and rabbits at Easter, but Christians practice them.
> 
> ISIS and Islamic Jihadists, without a doubt, are the most largest and most barbaric religious fanatics in the 21st Century, but it's a lie to say Christians haven't, or don't, practice barbaric things themselves.  The differences are in degrees and numbers, not whether or not they do it.   Unlike the Islamophobes, I'm not advocating banning any religion nor executing anyone for believing.  In fact I support people becoming more spiritually aware.  What I'm against is anyone who uses religion to harm others.  Those assholes need to be neutralized.
Click to expand...


Dumb comparison. Try reading the Koran and a few of the Hadiths, and get back to us after you actually know a few things about the vast differences between Christianity and Islam. You;re just throwing out nonsense trying to claim a similarity between them. We already know Syriously is just a spammer with zero knowledge, so at least try to have a better game than Syriously's, which is all rubbish, all the time.


----------



## HenryBHough

We  could do a lot to make America a safer place by stationing a pig at each port of entry.  Kiss the pig or go home.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.
> 
> I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.
> 
> I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.
> 
> I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians have adapted their views, over 30 years ago in my experience.  While we still have some points to work out on business public relations and laws, and maybe a bit more work on the whole sticky SSM issue (sanctity issues, idk why we can't just cut n paste "or civil union" in all the damn paperwork so everyone is happy personally,) there are none I know who advocate jailing, much less killing, homosexuals. (And I know a lot of them, there's like 50 Christian churches in my city of 40k) .
Click to expand...


Yes- there has been a huge sea change in the last 30 years- but there are still those who are willing to advocate making homosexuality illegal- not as many- because frankly public opinion has shifted so dramatically that that position is now not publicly tenable. 

I don't know of any Muslims in the United States who are advocating anything against gays. They are not on the forefront of the battle against SSM, or against gay couples adopting(the current battle de jure)- and they are not the ones fighting to be exempted from business laws which require serving gay customers. That would all be members of the Christian community. 

My daughter goes to a public school with a large Muslim minority- something like 15% Muslim- and they get along with(and some are part) of the schools gay community. There is no friction between the Muslims and gays at the school- there are other frictions for other things- but in the U.S.- gay is not a Muslim issue.


----------



## Syriusly

HenryBHough said:


> We  could do a lot to make America a safer place by stationing a pig at each port of entry.  Kiss the pig or go home.



Henry has a pig fetish.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.
> 
> I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.
> 
> I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.
> 
> I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately religions have to balance the freedoms of this nation with their religious doctrine.  I won't make any exceptions for Muslims "religious rights."  The down side for them is that they seem to have a lot more compromising to do because their religion is so socially/politically entrenched.  I think it's a problem, not insurmountable in my opinion, but I do think they should be more vocal in their acceptance that they're going to have to let some stuff go. .
Click to expand...


I don't see any reason to make any 'exceptions for anyone's religious rights. Everyone has to follow the law- regardless of their religion. But the law cannot discriminate against people because of their religion.

I look forward to the day that members of religions publicly let 'some stuff go'- having Christians and Muslims all publicly all  agree that God says that Gays are all sinners condemned to hell would be a great thing to have happen. But I do not demand that of any religion. Just don't push for laws discriminating against gays.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, dude. I thought I was special when you used that same bullshit with me.  Of course, I proved you wrong in later posts including pointing out how your advocation to murder innocent Americans is anti-Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proved nothing, please explain how yiur defense of Islam is any different from defending National Socialism,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion- and like all religions is protected by the First Amendment of the Constitution- regardless of whatever crazy crap is in any of your holy books- you have the right in America to worship as you will- so long as you do not break the law- or advocate breaking the law.
> 
> I defend all religions from religious bigots like you.
> 
> National Socialism- German Nationalism- was a political ideology- not a religion- and not protected by the First Amendment. But even Nazi's in America have their speech protected- so long as they don't advocate violence or breaking the law.
> 
> Now compare- in this thread- it is not followers of Islam advocating violence against Americans- it is not followers of Islam advocating pissing on the Constitution- that would be you.
> 
> I don't defend you acting like a good little Fascist.
Click to expand...


Your answer could have been a lot shorter, you defend the anti-Semitic, genocidal, totalitarian ideology claims ideology of Islam because it claims to be ordained by an invisible sky daddy, you sir are the fucking Nazi and a traitor to liberal democracy and western civilization as well.  The Koran and Hadiths absolutely advocate violence and violations of the law including but not limited to child rape, torture, and murder you dumb little fuck.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> [
> I also have to say that I'm not in the slightest encouraged by the rhetoric from some claiming they'll just out breed us and take over our social/political/cultural and out vote us.  I will /not/ live under their rules.  I will die before I convert.  Thus I feel compelled to resist all things that I feel trends in that direction..



The only people I have seen making statements like that are the rightwingers yelling "The Mooslims are coming- the Mooslims are coming".

The Constitution protects us all- you will not live long enough to see Muslims be even 15% of our population. But resist away any actual attempts to impose religions on the public. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less people were killed during the hundreds of years of the inquisition than were killed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Roman Inquisition executed no one after the Cathars debacle,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that "Cathars' debacle"- is that like the 9/11 debacle?
> 
> is reply, recalled by Caesarius of Heisterbach, a fellow Cistercian, thirty years later was _"Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius"_—"Kill them all, the Lord will recognise His own".[61][62] The doors of the church of St Mary Magdalene were broken down and the refugees dragged out and slaughtered. Reportedly at least 7,000 innocent men, women and children were killed there by Christian forces. Elsewhere in the town, many more thousands were mutilated and killed. Prisoners were blinded, dragged behind horses, and used for target practice.[63] What remained of the city was razed by fire. Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."[64][65]
> 
> Friday, May 13 1239, 183 Cathars, men and women, were delivered to the flames of the bonfire lit on the flanks of Mont-Aimé in Champagne
> 
> From May 1243 to March 1244, the Cathar fortress of Montségur was besieged by the troops of the seneschal of Carcassonne and the archbishop of Narbonne.[71] On 16 March 1244, a large and symbolically important massacre took place, where over 200 Cathar Perfects were burnt in an enormous pyre at the _prat dels cremats_ ("field of the burned") near the foot of the castle.[71
> 
> Of course that was just one of many of the 'debacles' Christians in France waged in the name of Christianity.
> 
> Tell us more how the Christians of the era were so much better than the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. '20 thousand', eh? lol
> 
> The Cathars started a 'shooting' war, and lost, simple stuff, the King of France ended it. there was no horde of fanatic priests descending on hapless innocent hobbit like peasants and slaughtering them in their beds..
Click to expand...


Are you saying that a good Christian lied to the Pope?

Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."

The Cathars killed a papal legate- and were wiped out. They were killed, or forcibly converted, or driven out of France. 

All good Christian fun

Friday, May 13 1239, 183 Cathars, men and women, were delivered to the flames of the bonfire lit on the flanks of Mont-Aimé in Champagne.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> This speech is not protected,
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) - _"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah _[disbelief or unrest] _is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah_ [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] _and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_(Translation is from the Noble Quran)
> 
> Not only does it call for imminent violence but the likelihood that the result will be imminent violence is proven conclusively by the tens of thousands of violent actions which it has inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one defending Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I defend Islam? I have no love of Islam.
> 
> I believe in the Constitution- and freedom of religion- and you do not.
> 
> Muslims, and Christians and Hindus and Mormons and Jews- and even you have the right to follow any crazy ass religion you want so long as you do not break the law, or advocate violence or violation of the Constitution.
> 
> All of which you do- and not a single Muslim in this thread has done.
Click to expand...


The Koran and Hadiths advocate the duty to commit imminent violence, they fail the clear and probable danger test, they are not protected by the 1st amendment, and the only religion you ever advocate for in any thread is Islam so spare us your fucking lies.


----------



## Syriusly

More Christians killing Christians

Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
Click to expand...


I'm an atheist you stupid faggot but I see right through your false equivalence apologetic defenses for Islam, you are no better than a advocate for National Socialism.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> $20 says I can find similar barbarisms in the Holy Bible.  Are you a Christian?  I know you're not a Jew because you love Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love the behavior of the Nazi's and want the United States to act like the Nazi's. I doubt you actually love anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one defending Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I defend Islam? I have no love of Islam.
> 
> I believe in the Constitution- and freedom of religion- and you do not.
> 
> Muslims, and Christians and Hindus and Mormons and Jews- and even you have the right to follow any crazy ass religion you want so long as you do not break the law, or advocate violence or violation of the Constitution.
> 
> All of which you do- and not a single Muslim in this thread has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths advocate the duty .
Click to expand...


When did I defend Islam? I have no love of Islam.

I believe in the Constitution- and freedom of religion- and you do not.

Muslims, and Christians and Hindus and Mormons and Jews- and even you have the right to follow any crazy ass religion you want so long as you do not break the law, or advocate violence or violation of the Constitution.

You are the only one here who has threatened violence.

Not a single Muslim in this thread has done.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
Click to expand...

Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.

Just like you keep doing in this thread.

Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
Click to expand...


Lying sack of shit, the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic with large percentages supporting honor killings and terrorist organizations; such as, AQ and Hamas.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.



More rubbish, like your 'source' for the Cathar debacle was some guy who wasn't even born at the time. This is again a political war, not a 'religious' war. You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.


----------



## Picaro

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh certainly I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Northern Crusades- to the wars of the Reformation- to the St. Bartholomew's day massacre- to the sack of Constantinople by the Crusaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot but I see right through your false equivalence apologetic defenses for Islam, you are no better than a advocate for National Socialism.
Click to expand...


I'm an agnostic myself. These tards are just mentally ill and hate Xians because they oppose harmful sexual fetishes favored by sickos, is all.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rubbish, like your 'source' for the Cathar debacle was some guy who wasn't even born at the time. .
Click to expand...


So you are saying that a Christian lied to the Pope?

Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."

Arnaud Amalric - Wikipedia

*Arnaud Amalric* (Latin: _Arnoldus Amalricus_; died 1225) was a Cistercian abbot who played a prominent role in the Albigensian Crusade. He is remembered for purportedly advising a soldier who was worried about killing orthodox Catholics instead of just heretic Cathars, prior to the sack of Béziers, to simply kill everyone, as God would sort it all out later.

In 1204, he was named a papal legate and inquisitor and was sent by Innocent III with Peter of Castelnau and Arnoul to attempt the conversion of the Albigensians. Failing in this, he distinguished himself by the zeal with which he incited men by his preaching to the crusade against them. He was in charge of the crusader army that sacked Béziers in 1209.[2]

Arnaud himself, in a letter to the Pope in August 1209 (col.139), wrote:

_.while discussions were still going on with the barons about the release of those in the city who were deemed to be Catholics, the servants and other persons of low rank and unarmed attacked the city without waiting for orders from their leaders. To our amazement, crying "to arms, to arms!", within the space of two or three hours they crossed the ditches and the walls and Béziers was taken. Our men spared no one, irrespective of rank, sex or age, and put to the sword almost 20,000 people. After this great slaughter the whole city was despoiled and burnt...[5]_

Tell me again about how this guy wasn't even born when Beziers was sacked......tell us more...lol


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot but I see right through your false equivalence apologetic defenses for Islam, you are no better than a advocate for National Socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an agnostic myself. These tards are just mentally ill and hate Xians because they oppose harmful sexual fetishes favored by sickos, is all.
Click to expand...


You are the one agreeing with the asshole who is promoting killing Muslims in America.

I am the one supporting the Constitution- and Freedom of Religion.

I am okay with that.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.
Click to expand...


Big talk from a little man.


----------



## bodecea

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't.
> 
> lol at the tired old 'Crusades' mythology. Ignore a few hundred years of Islmao-vermin rampaging around, then snivel about the defensive wars that followed,. Trulu stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
Click to expand...

Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

bodecea said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
Click to expand...


National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rubbish, like your 'source' for the Cathar debacle was some guy who wasn't even born at the time. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that a Christian lied to the Pope?
> 
> Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."
> 
> Arnaud Amalric - Wikipedia
> 
> *Arnaud Amalric* (Latin: _Arnoldus Amalricus_; died 1225) was a Cistercian abbot who played a prominent role in the Albigensian Crusade. He is remembered for purportedly advising a soldier who was worried about killing orthodox Catholics instead of just heretic Cathars, prior to the sack of Béziers, to simply kill everyone, as God would sort it all out later.
> 
> In 1204, he was named a papal legate and inquisitor and was sent by Innocent III with Peter of Castelnau and Arnoul to attempt the conversion of the Albigensians. Failing in this, he distinguished himself by the zeal with which he incited men by his preaching to the crusade against them. He was in charge of the crusader army that sacked Béziers in 1209.[2]
> 
> Arnaud himself, in a letter to the Pope in August 1209 (col.139), wrote:
> 
> _.while discussions were still going on with the barons about the release of those in the city who were deemed to be Catholics, the servants and other persons of low rank and unarmed attacked the city without waiting for orders from their leaders. To our amazement, crying "to arms, to arms!", within the space of two or three hours they crossed the ditches and the walls and Béziers was taken. Our men spared no one, irrespective of rank, sex or age, and put to the sword almost 20,000 people. After this great slaughter the whole city was despoiled and burnt...[5]_
> 
> Tell me again about how this guy wasn't even born when Beziers was sacked......tell us more...lol
Click to expand...


Ah more fake news from the 13th century. lol


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot but I see right through your false equivalence apologetic defenses for Islam, you are no better than a advocate for National Socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an agnostic myself. These tards are just mentally ill and hate Xians because they oppose harmful sexual fetishes favored by sickos, is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one agreeing with the asshole who is promoting killing Muslims in America.
> 
> I am the one supporting the Constitution- and Freedom of Religion.
> 
> I am okay with that.
Click to expand...


now the tard resorts to the usual lying about what was said. Typical, along with the ridiculous 'personal anecdotes' and other rubbish.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot but I see right through your false equivalence apologetic defenses for Islam, you are no better than a advocate for National Socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an agnostic myself. These tards are just mentally ill and hate Xians because they oppose harmful sexual fetishes favored by sickos, is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one agreeing with the asshole who is promoting killing Muslims in America.
> 
> I am the one supporting the Constitution- and Freedom of Religion.
> 
> I am okay with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now the tard resorts to the usual lying about what was said. Typical, along with the ridiculous 'personal anecdotes' and other rubbish.
Click to expand...


You truly are the Prince of Lies- continue on with your support of the contard who keeps threatening Americans with violence- because of their religion.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rubbish, like your 'source' for the Cathar debacle was some guy who wasn't even born at the time. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that a Christian lied to the Pope?
> 
> Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."
> 
> Arnaud Amalric - Wikipedia
> 
> *Arnaud Amalric* (Latin: _Arnoldus Amalricus_; died 1225) was a Cistercian abbot who played a prominent role in the Albigensian Crusade. He is remembered for purportedly advising a soldier who was worried about killing orthodox Catholics instead of just heretic Cathars, prior to the sack of Béziers, to simply kill everyone, as God would sort it all out later.
> 
> In 1204, he was named a papal legate and inquisitor and was sent by Innocent III with Peter of Castelnau and Arnoul to attempt the conversion of the Albigensians. Failing in this, he distinguished himself by the zeal with which he incited men by his preaching to the crusade against them. He was in charge of the crusader army that sacked Béziers in 1209.[2]
> 
> Arnaud himself, in a letter to the Pope in August 1209 (col.139), wrote:
> 
> _.while discussions were still going on with the barons about the release of those in the city who were deemed to be Catholics, the servants and other persons of low rank and unarmed attacked the city without waiting for orders from their leaders. To our amazement, crying "to arms, to arms!", within the space of two or three hours they crossed the ditches and the walls and Béziers was taken. Our men spared no one, irrespective of rank, sex or age, and put to the sword almost 20,000 people. After this great slaughter the whole city was despoiled and burnt...[5]_
> 
> Tell me again about how this guy wasn't even born when Beziers was sacked......tell us more...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah more fake news from the 13th century. lol
Click to expand...


Not sure why you call Christians from the 13th century 'fake'

So you are saying that a Christian lied to the Pope?

Arnaud-Amaury wrote to Pope Innocent III, "Today your Holiness, twenty thousand heretics were put to the sword, regardless of rank, age, or sex."

Arnaud Amalric - Wikipedia

*Arnaud Amalric* (Latin: _Arnoldus Amalricus_; died 1225) was a Cistercian abbot who played a prominent role in the Albigensian Crusade. He is remembered for purportedly advising a soldier who was worried about killing orthodox Catholics instead of just heretic Cathars, prior to the sack of Béziers, to simply kill everyone, as God would sort it all out later.

In 1204, he was named a papal legate and inquisitor and was sent by Innocent III with Peter of Castelnau and Arnoul to attempt the conversion of the Albigensians. Failing in this, he distinguished himself by the zeal with which he incited men by his preaching to the crusade against them. He was in charge of the crusader army that sacked Béziers in 1209.[2]

Arnaud himself, in a letter to the Pope in August 1209 (col.139), wrote:

_.while discussions were still going on with the barons about the release of those in the city who were deemed to be Catholics, the servants and other persons of low rank and unarmed attacked the city without waiting for orders from their leaders. To our amazement, crying "to arms, to arms!", within the space of two or three hours they crossed the ditches and the walls and Béziers was taken. Our men spared no one, irrespective of rank, sex or age, and put to the sword almost 20,000 people. After this great slaughter the whole city was despoiled and burnt...[5]_

Tell me again about how this guy wasn't even born when Beziers was sacked......tell us more...lol


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big talk from a little man.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt it looks that way to your tiny little brain; pretty much all easily demonstrable facts have that effect on shills and astro-turfers peddling left wing propaganda. Wear your Rainbow burhka proudly; it will look great on camera when your 'poor hapless victims' get around to tossing you and your fellow tards off skyscrapers and the like.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big talk from a little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt i.
Click to expand...


Little tiny, tiny man.


----------



## Picaro

bodecea said:


> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.



True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big talk from a little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt i.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little tiny, tiny man.
Click to expand...


oh boo woo woo. lol reduced to nothing.


----------



## Coyote

MindWars said:


> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.




So...umh...what if the Muslim IS an American?  Did that occur to you?

And while you're at it, don't forget to scream at the parents that want a kosher lunch for their kids and tell them to quite trying to change our Country or our ways into their ways! 

Other than that - the parent is being a real pill.  She should pack a lunch for her kid.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126220
> 
> Tucson Muslim family claims school is serving their child pork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> View attachment 126219
> 
> School Has Brutal Reply After Muslim Issues Threat Over Daughter's Lunch\
> 
> gee coyote----you really LOVE TO SLING THE MOSQUE SHIT-----you got a link
> to jewish parents DEMANDING kosher lunches for their kids in public schools?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The bottom meme says it all for those who know this is America.  Don't try and change our Country or our ways into your ways. If your ways are so great wth did you leave your country for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...umh...what if the Muslim IS an American?  Did that occur to you?
> 
> And while you're at it, don't forget to scream at the parents that want a kosher lunch for their kids and tell them to quite trying to change our Country or our ways into their ways!
> 
> Other than that - the parent is being a real pill.  She should pack a lunch for her kid.
Click to expand...


----------



## EverCurious

Syriusly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.
> 
> I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.
> 
> I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.
> 
> I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians have adapted their views, over 30 years ago in my experience.  While we still have some points to work out on business public relations and laws, and maybe a bit more work on the whole sticky SSM issue (sanctity issues, idk why we can't just cut n paste "or civil union" in all the damn paperwork so everyone is happy personally,) there are none I know who advocate jailing, much less killing, homosexuals. (And I know a lot of them, there's like 50 Christian churches in my city of 40k) .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- there has been a huge sea change in the last 30 years- but there are still those who are willing to advocate making homosexuality illegal- not as many- because frankly public opinion has shifted so dramatically that that position is now not publicly tenable.
> 
> I don't know of any Muslims in the United States who are advocating anything against gays. They are not on the forefront of the battle against SSM, or against gay couples adopting(the current battle de jure)- and they are not the ones fighting to be exempted from business laws which require serving gay customers. That would all be members of the Christian community.
> 
> My daughter goes to a public school with a large Muslim minority- something like 15% Muslim- and they get along with(and some are part) of the schools gay community. There is no friction between the Muslims and gays at the school- there are other frictions for other things- but in the U.S.- gay is not a Muslim issue.
Click to expand...


I went to school in a state that is still (25 years after my graduation) 70% Christian.  I was blatantly bisexual and yet I was only once targeted with religious contempt for kissing a girl in the hallway after lunch - that idiot was promptly shut down by my peers in the school.  If anything my Christian buddies regard me with curiosity, some claim concern for my eternal soul, but I've never felt rejected nor had any fear.  In fact they've been behind me even while some of their parents denounced me.  

(*Though, to be completely fair, the most vocal opponent I had in town was very active in the church community and she had a decent reason.  I was "defiling" her son who she expect to become a priest, well pastor cause there's a difference.  [Priest just sounds more amusing to me.]  To this day he says that God decided I couldn't steal his entire soul, and I joke that he best mind his words or I'll consider it a challenge.  - He's an audio technician "on the side" I guess you'd say, he randomly ended up helping me install the surround system in the theater when we moved into the house here a decade ago so we ended up back in touch with each other.)


----------



## EverCurious

Syriusly said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I also have to say that I'm not in the slightest encouraged by the rhetoric from some claiming they'll just out breed us and take over our social/political/cultural and out vote us.  I will /not/ live under their rules.  I will die before I convert.  Thus I feel compelled to resist all things that I feel trends in that direction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people I have seen making statements like that are the rightwingers yelling "The Mooslims are coming- the Mooslims are coming".
> 
> The Constitution protects us all- you will not live long enough to see Muslims be even 15% of our population. But resist away any actual attempts to impose religions on the public. Nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


Actually no, it's supported by the Koran and I've heard many of their own priests (Imam) say that is the plan.  While many of them to not plan it as an attack as the far right extremists purport, they do indeed think it's necessary to "out-breed" so they can implement their religious rule in whatever nations they immigrate to.  Even if it's not a "hostile attack" or "intended attack."  I still consider it a threat to American freedom.  I cannot support them taking over this nation, even if it's done "peacefully."  As I said, I will die before I convert to Islam.  We need to fix the ME and send them home so they can have their political/religious beliefs without infringing upon "Western" freedoms.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## irosie91

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I also have to say that I'm not in the slightest encouraged by the rhetoric from some claiming they'll just out breed us and take over our social/political/cultural and out vote us.  I will /not/ live under their rules.  I will die before I convert.  Thus I feel compelled to resist all things that I feel trends in that direction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people I have seen making statements like that are the rightwingers yelling "The Mooslims are coming- the Mooslims are coming".
> 
> The Constitution protects us all- you will not live long enough to see Muslims be even 15% of our population. But resist away any actual attempts to impose religions on the public. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, it's supported by the Koran and I've heard many of their own priests (Imam) say that is the plan.  While many of them to not plan it as an attack as the far right extremists purport, they do indeed think it's necessary to "out-breed" so they can implement their religious rule in whatever nations they immigrate to.  Even if it's not a "hostile attack" or "intended attack."  I still consider it a threat to American freedom.  I cannot support them taking over this nation, even if it's done "peacefully."  As I said, I will die before I convert to Islam.  We need to fix the ME and send them home so they can have their political/religious beliefs without infringing upon "Western" freedoms.
Click to expand...


   You do not understand----muslims are ACTIVELY TAUGHT-----that ALL PEOPLE
SHOULD BE MUSLIM-------and even if you become muslim by FORCE----or even enslavement-----you are far better off than being  "not muslim"      If you are a good
and intelligent person you will come to understand that  FACT.     If you are hopelessly stupid or VERY EVIL -----you may not understand THE FACT.   I have known highly educated and seemingly good and intelligent people who TRULY BELIEVE----with the kind of faith exhibited by four year old Christian children who believe in Santa Clause-----that the  PERFECTION AND BEAUTY OF ISLAM is self-evident to ALL INTELLIGENT AND GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## EverCurious

I do understand that, I think it's a bit over-blown by hysterics, but I understand.  Which is why I say I'd rather they stayed in their own nations, then they can live as their God wishes them to, none of my business.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
Click to expand...


The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.


----------



## irosie91

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
Click to expand...


yes----the scriptural writings and the rantings of the ummah do have a  SIGNATURE STYLE


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Picaro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
Click to expand...


 When the murderous warlord created it, the entire purpose was to guarantee his warriors would be bound to his will and continue to rape, murder and pillage their way through the region.  All he did was to borrow bits and pieces of true religions, grafted it on to his agenda of hatred and voila'!

 Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.  That we call this evil screed a religion prevents us for seeing it for what it is because of our excessive deference for religion in general. We don't do that for any other type of ideology, just religion. Since we call it a religion, however, those lacking in intelligence, education or common sense indulge in their various childish defenses by treating it as if it were no different than Christianity.  These utter morons only do it because they have trained each other to do it, and will go to the most ridiculous extremes in trying to paint them the same in order to defend Islam.

 "Oh, you tell me Mohammad ordered his followers to rape women in front of their captive husbands before killing the men?  But, but, but, but I just saw a Christian jaywalk the other day!


----------



## Picaro

Dogmaphobe said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the murderous warlord created it, the entire purpose was to guarantee his warriors would be bound to his will and continue to rape, murder and pillage their way through the region.  All he did was to borrow bits and pieces of true religions, grafted it on to his agenda of hatred and voila'!
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demand eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.  That we call this evil screed a religion prevents us for seeing it for what it is because of our excessive deference for religion in general. We don't do that for any other type of ideology, just religion. Since we call it a religion, however, those lacking in intelligence, education or common sense indulge in their various childish defenses by treating it as if it were no different than Christianity.  These utter morons only do it because they have trained each other to do it, and will go to the most ridiculous extremes in trying to paint them the same in order to defend Islam.
> 
> "Oh, you tell me Mohammad ordered his followers to rape women in front of their captive husbands before killing the men?  But, but, but, but I just saw a Christian jaywalk the other day!
Click to expand...


The utter lack of any ability to distinguish between having an open mind and having a giant gaping hole in their heads is a characteristic of its neurotic defenders in the West, who have been sold the idea that if they adopt certain pseudo-intellectual fashions then they are 'enlightened' by association and repeating nonsense spouted by other morons they get to pretend they're 'sophisticates' or something without really having to work and develop independent intellects themselves.

Mr Libertarian himself, Thomas Jefferson, suffered from no such false logical weaknesses and imbecility.

*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816

*"NAMBLA" logic - an extreme absolutist position which demands that for logical consistencies sake that certain gross crimes be allowed, in order that no one might feel restrained./*-Stirling S. Newberry


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Witch burning was a pagan pastime. *The crime of 'witchcraft' covered a lot of crimes, usually poisoning and other forms of murder, and most 'burnings' took place during the Enlightenment, not the per-Renaissance centuries; the so-called 'Enlightenment' wasn't as 'Enlightening' as is widely claimed.
> 
> There was also a strong regional pattern to them, mostly areas where the peasantry was still mostly illiterate and superstitious, holding on to their local pagan traditions, as some still do to this day. In any case, there fewer than 12,000 of them over some a period of a 1,000 years. Most of the hysterical drivel about them comes from anti-Catholic Protestant propaganda; if as many people were killed as was claimed, including 'witch burnings', Inquisitions, and the rest, Europe would have a population of maybe 5 today. The numbers are so way over the top absurd on their face only idiots still believe them.
> 
> So, over some 1,300 years, from 500 A.D. to the end of the 18th century, all the big noises about the Evul Xian Bloodbath amounts to maybe 25,000, most of it related to local politics, hysteria, and nothing to do with Christianity. Jewish pogroms against Christians killed far more than that before 100 A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> So are Christmas trees and rabbits at Easter, but Christians practice them.
> 
> ISIS and Islamic Jihadists, without a doubt, are the most largest and most barbaric religious fanatics in the 21st Century, but it's a lie to say Christians haven't, or don't, practice barbaric things themselves.  The differences are in degrees and numbers, not whether or not they do it.   Unlike the Islamophobes, I'm not advocating banning any religion nor executing anyone for believing.  In fact I support people becoming more spiritually aware.  What I'm against is anyone who uses religion to harm others.  Those assholes need to be neutralized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know Syriously is just a spammer with zero knowledge,.
Click to expand...


LOL- coming from an ignorant religious bigot like yourself- thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, dude. I thought I was special when you used that same bullshit with me.  Of course, I proved you wrong in later posts including pointing out how your advocation to murder innocent Americans is anti-Constitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You proved nothing, please explain how yiur defense of Islam is any different from defending National Socialism,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is a religion- and like all religions is protected by the First Amendment of the Constitution- regardless of whatever crazy crap is in any of your holy books- you have the right in America to worship as you will- so long as you do not break the law- or advocate breaking the law.
> 
> I defend all religions from religious bigots like you.
> 
> National Socialism- German Nationalism- was a political ideology- not a religion- and not protected by the First Amendment. But even Nazi's in America have their speech protected- so long as they don't advocate violence or breaking the law.
> 
> Now compare- in this thread- it is not followers of Islam advocating violence against Americans- it is not followers of Islam advocating pissing on the Constitution- that would be you.
> 
> I don't defend you acting like a good little Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer could have been a lot shorter,.
Click to expand...


I could have just said you are an asshole religious bigot who advocates violence against Americans. 

That would have been shorter.


----------



## Syriusly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
Click to expand...


Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo. 

With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the murderous warlord created it, the entire purpose was to guarantee his warriors would be bound to his will and continue to rape, murder and pillage their way through the region.  All he did was to borrow bits and pieces of true religions, grafted it on to his agenda of hatred and voila'!
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demand eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.  That we call this evil screed a religion prevents us for seeing it for what it is because of our excessive deference for religion in general. We don't do that for any other type of ideology, just religion. Since we call it a religion, however, those lacking in intelligence, education or common sense indulge in their various childish defenses by treating it as if it were no different than Christianity.  These utter morons only do it because they have trained each other to do it, and will go to the most ridiculous extremes in trying to paint them the same in order to defend Islam.
> 
> "Oh, you tell me Mohammad ordered his followers to rape women in front of their captive husbands before killing the men?  But, but, but, but I just saw a Christian jaywalk the other day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816y
Click to expand...


Thomas Jefferson's 
*Virginia Statute for Religious Freedom*

II. Be it enacted by the General Assembly, that no man shall be compelled to frequent or support any religious worship, place, or ministry whatsoever, *nor shall be enforced, restrained, molested, or burthened in his body or goods, nor shall otherwise suffer on account of his religious opinions or belief; but that all men shall be free to profess, and by argument to maintain, their opinion in matters of religion*, and that the same shall in no wise diminish, enlarge, or affect their civil capacities.

Who did Jefferson say that included?

_to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahomedan, the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination._

Thank you for bringing up Thomas Jefferson- who explicitly included Muslims- 'the Mahomedan' in his concept of religious freedom for America. 

Thomas Jefferson- who owned a Koran- and being Thomas Jefferson- quite certainly read it- and understood it better than you yokels- welcomed Muslims in this country.

So long as they- and everyone else-  live within the principles of the United States.

And what are those principles? 

The U.S. Constitution. 

Something with Chaosboy keep pissing on in every post of his- and you are pleased he does.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by 'tired' you mean you hate having it brought up.
> 
> You don't even know what the Northern Crusades were- and probably don't give a damn that your fine Crusaders sacked the finest- and largest Christian city of the era- Constantinople.
> 
> You want to ignore the wars of the Reformation- where fine Christians killed each other for being the wrong kind of Christians- armies rampaged across Europe- Catholics killing Protestants- Protestants killing Catholics- and pretty much all of them killing some Jews along the way.
> 
> The French drove out the and murdered the Huegonots, and massacred the Knights Templer.
> The English drove out the Jews- and so did the Spanish.
> 
> Does that mean all modern Christians are bad- or even that all Christians of that era were bad?
> 
> Of course not- it means assholes used religion to kill people.
> 
> And that is what is happening with Islamic extremists today.
> 
> The vast majority of victims of Islamic terrorism- are Muslims.
> 
> Just like during the Reformation- the vast majority of victims of Christian extremist terrorism were Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that combined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love the arguments of the Christians who argue
> 
> "Look we are better than Muslims because the millions we murdered are fewer than the millions the Muslims murdered"
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not because of religion.*  Because their just assholes...  Bad leaders, leading their sheep down bad paths.  They harm others in all aspects of human existence, from religion, to politics, to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying sack of shit,
Click to expand...


Who is the only one inciting violence in this thread?

That would be the lying sack of shit religious bigot that is you.

Not a single Muslim in this thread has called for the murder of Americans- that is all you.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion;.
Click to expand...


Yeah- religious bigots like yourself piss on the Constitution when you try to just claim a religion is not a religion.

Thomas Jefferson and George Washington recognized Islam as a religion. 

Religious bigot assholes like you piss on their memories just like you piss on the Constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Christians killing Christians
> 
> Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make such discernments because you have no education or the critical thinking skills to use one if you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big talk from a little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt i.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little tiny, tiny man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boo woo woo. lol reduced to nothing.
Click to expand...

Nothing is what you have offered when I have provided historic examples of Christians gone wild

More Christians killing Christians

Thus began a period of confusion and violence in France, known as the Wars of Religion, that lasted until almost the end of the century. A famous incident of this period was the Massacre of St. Bartholomew’s Day. On the night of Aug. 24/25, 1572, after a council at which the queen mother Catherine de Médicis, King Charles IX, the Duke d’Anjou (later Henry III), and the Guises were present, there occurred a massacre in which Coligny and almost all the leading Huguenots in Paris were slain. The Paris massacre was repeated throughout France, and Protestants were slain in thousands. The Protestant survivors resolved upon a desperate resistance, and a Huguenot political party was formed at Milhaud, near Nîmes, in 1573. Especially prominent was Philippe de Mornay, known as Duplessis-Mornay. The Huguenots at first hoped that the crown of France would pass to a Huguenot; when that became obviously impossible, they fought for full religious and civil liberty within the state


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree- not because of religion- assholes use religion to murder people.
> 
> The vast majority of Christians and Jews and Muslims and Hindus etc want nothing more than to live a good life taking care of their family- the assholes work to incite others to violence because of religion.
> 
> Like Chaosboy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to a point, but at the same time Muslims need to understand that their views on women and homosexuals will /not/ be tolerated by American laws and values of freedom.  As long as they can "let go" those incompatible parts of their religious doctrines then I have no fucks to give.  IF however they cannot, and that includes within their communities, then we have problems.  I am not going to tolerate having sections of the country being dangerous for gays or uncovered women, and shit like that.  I don't care if they take over a city or not, it's against the laws of this nation and therefore cannot exist here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'views on women and homosexuals'- i would hope you feel that way about anyone who holds those views on women and homosexuals- Christians and Muslims- and atheists alike.
> 
> I completely disagree with the orthodox religious view of homosexuality in Islam- and in Christianity- but as long as Christians and Muslims do not advocate violence, or breaking the law and the Constitution- then their opinions are protected.
> 
> I will point out- that it was not Muslims who made homosexuality illegal in the United States- it was Christians who believed that homosexuality was behavior that should be made illegal- because of their religious beliefs- and until the Supreme Court determined that such laws were illegal, homosexuals were being tossed in jail for the crime of having consensual sex.
> 
> I oppose anyone attempting to impose their religious views on others- and I also oppose those who try to deny the Constitutional rights of the religious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainstream Christians have adapted their views, over 30 years ago in my experience.  While we still have some points to work out on business public relations and laws, and maybe a bit more work on the whole sticky SSM issue (sanctity issues, idk why we can't just cut n paste "or civil union" in all the damn paperwork so everyone is happy personally,) there are none I know who advocate jailing, much less killing, homosexuals. (And I know a lot of them, there's like 50 Christian churches in my city of 40k) .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- there has been a huge sea change in the last 30 years- but there are still those who are willing to advocate making homosexuality illegal- not as many- because frankly public opinion has shifted so dramatically that that position is now not publicly tenable.
> 
> I don't know of any Muslims in the United States who are advocating anything against gays. They are not on the forefront of the battle against SSM, or against gay couples adopting(the current battle de jure)- and they are not the ones fighting to be exempted from business laws which require serving gay customers. That would all be members of the Christian community.
> 
> My daughter goes to a public school with a large Muslim minority- something like 15% Muslim- and they get along with(and some are part) of the schools gay community. There is no friction between the Muslims and gays at the school- there are other frictions for other things- but in the U.S.- gay is not a Muslim issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to school in a state that is still (25 years after my graduation) 70% Christian.  I was blatantly bisexual and yet I was only once targeted with religious contempt for kissing a girl in the hallway after lunch - that idiot was promptly shut down by my peers in the school.  If anything my Christian buddies regard me with curiosity, some claim concern for my eternal soul, but I've never felt rejected nor had any fear.  In fact they've been behind me even while some of their parents denounced me. )
Click to expand...


Well like most social changes- kids are usually ahead of their parents. I am glad you had a good experience.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I also have to say that I'm not in the slightest encouraged by the rhetoric from some claiming they'll just out breed us and take over our social/political/cultural and out vote us.  I will /not/ live under their rules.  I will die before I convert.  Thus I feel compelled to resist all things that I feel trends in that direction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people I have seen making statements like that are the rightwingers yelling "The Mooslims are coming- the Mooslims are coming".
> 
> The Constitution protects us all- you will not live long enough to see Muslims be even 15% of our population. But resist away any actual attempts to impose religions on the public. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, it's supported by the Koran and I've heard many of their own priests (Imam) say that is the plan.  While many of them to not plan it as an attack as the far right extremists purport, they do indeed think it's necessary to "out-breed" so they can implement their religious rule in whatever nations they immigrate to.  Even if it's not a "hostile attack" or "intended attack."  I still consider it a threat to American freedom.  I cannot support them taking over this nation, even if it's done "peacefully."  As I said, I will die before I convert to Islam.  We need to fix the ME and send them home so they can have their political/religious beliefs without infringing upon "Western" freedoms.
Click to expand...


Why would we send third or fourth generation Americans 'home' to anywhere?

Feel free to provide actual examples- from my experience 2nd generation Muslims Americans generally start having American size families- 1-3 kids. There are lots of cultures that encourage lots of kids- Mormons do- and so do the largely Catholic hispanics from Mexico and Central America- frankly there is absolutely no way that Muslims in America will out produce even the Mormons- let alone our Mexican American families.


----------



## Syriusly

EverCurious said:


> I do understand that, I think it's a bit over-blown by hysterics, but I understand.  Which is why I say I'd rather they stayed in their own nations, then they can live as their God wishes them to, none of my business.



How many Muslims have personally tried to tell you that you must become a Muslim?

I have never had that happen. 

I have Christians coming to my door telling me I must be a Christian or suffer eternal torment.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
Click to expand...


Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing. 

Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.

Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist you stupid faggot .
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
Click to expand...


And ...?

Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian. Most prison inmates are christian. As pointed out above, christians accost people in their homes. 

So, should we outlaw christianity?

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Luddly Neddite said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
Click to expand...


Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.



> Most prison inmates are christian.



As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
Click to expand...


the vast majority of the population of warring societies are not actively involved in the actual warring-------what else is new?.     When the romans were building the ROMAN EMPIRE------and crucifying resistors wholesale------the vast majority of
married women were home kneading bread and having babies.     In Germany----during world war II------the vast majority of married german women were
cleaning their houses OBSESSIVELY  and making spaetzle    As to ETERNAL WAR------if you imagine that the  Islamic perception of the   WORLD is not an  'eternal. struggle between islam ---vs the KAFFIRIN'  -----then you have not known a whole lot of CANDID muslims---or have never been in a mosque


----------



## irosie91

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most prison inmates are christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
Click to expand...


yes----in the USA.    As to Europe----do you have a link on your proposed stat?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

irosie91 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most prison inmates are christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----in the USA.    As to Europe----do you have a link on your proposed stat?
Click to expand...


You are wrong about the US:

_*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
*
Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*

In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:

What is going wrong in France's prisons?


----------



## irosie91

Call Sign Chaos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most prison inmates are christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----in the USA.    As to Europe----do you have a link on your proposed stat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong about the US:
> 
> _*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
Click to expand...


who me?    I am not  "wrong" ------I know that there are lots of muslims in
the USA prisons-------but I believe lots of the are CONVERTS to islam. 
The USA does not put out stats on percentage of this or that "religion" 
in jail.  --------HOWEVER------ask the prison guards----they know that the
jails are CHOCK FULL OF MUSLIMS.     Muslims are very active in MISSIONIZING I jails--------they seem to love to attract criminals


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

irosie91 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most prison inmates are christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----in the USA.    As to Europe----do you have a link on your proposed stat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong about the US:
> 
> _*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who me?    I am not  "wrong" ------I know that there are lots of muslims in
> the USA prisons-------but I believe lots of the are CONVERTS to islam.
> The USA does not put out stats on percentage of this or that "religion"
> in jail.  --------HOWEVER------ask the prison guards----they know that the
> jails are CHOCK FULL OF MUSLIMS.     Muslims are very active in MISSIONIZING I jails--------they seem to love to attract criminals
Click to expand...



Muslims make up more than 11 times the prison population than their national population, so your original assertion regarding Christians and prison is a misleading statistic.


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said- assholes use religion to kill people- and assholes like you use religion to advocate violence against other people- because of religion.
> 
> Just like you keep doing in this thread.
> 
> Just because you are an atheist doesn't make you less of a religious bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
Click to expand...







Atheist IS a bad name.


----------



## irosie91

Call Sign Chaos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ...?
> 
> Most domestic terrorist self-describe themselves as christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most domestic terrorism related deaths are caused by Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most prison inmates are christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a percentage of the population?  Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----in the USA.    As to Europe----do you have a link on your proposed stat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong about the US:
> 
> _*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who me?    I am not  "wrong" ------I know that there are lots of muslims in
> the USA prisons-------but I believe lots of the are CONVERTS to islam.
> The USA does not put out stats on percentage of this or that "religion"
> in jail.  --------HOWEVER------ask the prison guards----they know that the
> jails are CHOCK FULL OF MUSLIMS.     Muslims are very active in MISSIONIZING I jails--------they seem to love to attract criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims make up more than 11 times the prison population than their national population, so your original assertion regarding Christians and prison is a misleading statistic.
Click to expand...


what do you imagine was MY original assertion?


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?


Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.


"_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.

One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.

Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
Click to expand...


It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
Click to expand...

Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.

Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.


----------



## irosie91

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
Click to expand...


you present a question that is not new---to my mind.       I am old----I was in college in the 1960s----in a city with a big black population and lots of the
black students were converting to islam  WAY BACK THEN.   Over the
years I became familiar with LOTS OF MUSLIMS-----from muslim countries---
and--of course the converts in school and -----in the various places I worked.  
Over the years I learned what is  ATTRACTIVE about islam and TO WHOM.   
Islam takes ALL COMERS     There are no requirements except the statement 
"of faith"     In SHARIAH LAW and in the IDEAL SOCIETY for which all muslims
strive------<now pay attention> >>>>   MUSLIMS ARE SUPERIOR IN RIGHTS 
AND INTRINSIC VALUE TO ALL NON MUSLIMS    (kaffirin---even those who live
in Islamic society are-----for all practical purposes-----SHIT)     Islam is attractive
to social rejects and people who have been PUT DOWN-----Like blacks and criminals-----because it is an INSTANT, PAINLESS, PROMOTION.   In jail----it is
like a PROTECTIVE BROTHERHOOD   (like the sharks and jets of West Side Story)        I learned this stuff-------straight up-------on the job----by
personal and also some second hand observation.


----------



## irosie91

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
Click to expand...


NOPE   even some whites get into islam-----but they do not CLING------I had one
client who did convert in jail.    I asked why---and he answered  "BECAUSE I WANTED TO SURVIVE"     There is some protective value in being a muslim in
jail


----------



## Picaro

Why wouldn't a cult started and specifically tailored to appeal to homicidal thieves and sadists be attractive to criminals?


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
Click to expand...


Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in the US, certainly not in Western Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --then you have not known a whole lot of CANDID muslims-
Click to expand...


The Muslims I have known appear to be as CANDID as the Christians I know.

And not one of them has any interest in violence. I have known Muslims from Egypt and Palestine and Iran and Somalia and Fiji(yes Fiji).  From students studying in the United States to second generation Muslims who were big NFL fans(well maybe they do have an interest in violence......).

Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.

With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.

How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now.


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religions don't kill people...people use religion as an excuse to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --then you have not known a whole lot of CANDID muslims-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslims I have known appear to be as CANDID as the Christians I know.
> 
> And not one of them has any interest in violence. I have known Muslims from Egypt and Palestine and Iran and Somalia and Fiji(yes Fiji).  From students studying in the United States to second generation Muslims who were big NFL fans(well maybe they do have an interest in violence......).
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now.
Click to expand...


your comment is a bit shallow.     The muslims I have known
well were educated in muslim countries.   I learned,  from them----that which muslim children are taught in school in
muslim countries


----------



## Syriusly

irosie91 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, and that''s why Islam isn't a religion; it demands death of all who don't submit to the Caliphate. It's a political ideology, not a religion. This is what makes it so appealing to the mentally ill, particularly homosexuals and other sociopaths, and as an ideology based on criminal activity, it dictates death to any who leave the crime family. It's the perfect organized crime syndicate philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --then you have not known a whole lot of CANDID muslims-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslims I have known appear to be as CANDID as the Christians I know.
> 
> And not one of them has any interest in violence. I have known Muslims from Egypt and Palestine and Iran and Somalia and Fiji(yes Fiji).  From students studying in the United States to second generation Muslims who were big NFL fans(well maybe they do have an interest in violence......).
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment is a bit shallow.     The muslims I have known
> well were educated in muslim countries.   I learned,  from them----that which muslim children are taught in school in
> muslim countries
Click to expand...


All of your comments are pretty shallow- basically condenses down to 'Muslims bad"

The muslims I have known were educated in the United States, Egypt, Palestine, Fuji, India, Pakistan, Turkey.

Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.

With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.

How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now


----------



## irosie91

Syriusly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a totalitarian, supremacist ideology that demands eternal war by its followers until all submit before it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --then you have not known a whole lot of CANDID muslims-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslims I have known appear to be as CANDID as the Christians I know.
> 
> And not one of them has any interest in violence. I have known Muslims from Egypt and Palestine and Iran and Somalia and Fiji(yes Fiji).  From students studying in the United States to second generation Muslims who were big NFL fans(well maybe they do have an interest in violence......).
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment is a bit shallow.     The muslims I have known
> well were educated in muslim countries.   I learned,  from them----that which muslim children are taught in school in
> muslim countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of your comments are pretty shallow- basically condenses down to 'Muslims bad"
> 
> The muslims I have known were educated in the United States, Egypt, Palestine, Fuji, India, Pakistan, Turkey.
> 
> Odd isn't it- that the vast majority of Muslims are not engaged in eternal war- I guess that they didn't get the memo.
> 
> With some 3 million Muslims in America- if they were all engaged in eternal war- I think we would have noticed by now.
> 
> How often are you terrified snowflakes attacked by Muslims here in America? There are 3 million of them- if they are all hell bent on murdering you, you should have been attacked by now[/QUOT
> 
> you continue to demonstrate your vacuity
Click to expand...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
Click to expand...


Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
Click to expand...


It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
Click to expand...





Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialism doesn't kill people, people use National Socialism to kill people....fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
Click to expand...




Yes, it is.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
Click to expand...


I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.

 On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
Click to expand...


If you're a misogynistic, homophobic, theocratic, anti-Semite.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
Click to expand...






In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
Click to expand...


I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
Click to expand...





Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
Click to expand...


It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
Click to expand...



Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
Click to expand...

Islam doesn't, but ISIS does just like Jesus doesn't endorse murder yet there are "Christians" who advocate it.  Go figure.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to read and the PEW global attitudes survey shows that the overwhelming majority (90%+) of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:
> 
> Antisemitism | Pew Research Center
> 
> On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:
> 
> Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center
> 
> On Anti-Semitism:
> 
> _
> The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_
> 
> http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf
> 
> On homophobia:
> 
> _Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._
> 
> 
> Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> On theocracy:
> 
> _According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.
> 
> Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."
> 
> The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.
> 
> According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._
> 
> Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
Click to expand...


Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam doesn't, but ISIS does just like Jesus doesn't endorse murder yet there are "Christians" who advocate it.  Go figure.
Click to expand...


No mainstream Islam does, the Koran and Hadiths do so spare me your apologist propaganda I've heard it all before.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you have not. Reflect on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
Click to expand...




Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll reflect on the fact that more than 90% of Muslims are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic you sick apologist for a disgusting vile ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
Click to expand...


Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you read a different website that tells you to think something else? How about you crawl up out of the basement and experience a little bit of life for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.
Click to expand...





You don't seem very confident about your bigotry. Otherwise you wouldn't feel compelled to lie.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's PEW you dumb fuck, I guess PEW is a racist Islamophobic hate source now.  I provided facts from a reputable source you have no rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem very confident about your bigotry. Otherwise you wouldn't feel compelled to lie.
Click to expand...


Statistics are bigoted now?  You're fucking laughable.  The overwhelming majority of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, and theocratic, those are indisputable facts.


----------



## Divine Wind

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam doesn't, but ISIS does just like Jesus doesn't endorse murder yet there are "Christians" who advocate it.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mainstream Islam does, the Koran and Hadiths do so spare me your apologist propaganda I've heard it all before.
Click to expand...

No worries, it just goes back to my original statement to  you on this subject.   Your mind is set and you seek to deport or murder all Muslims in the US.  You, sir, are both anti-Constitutional, but also unAmerican.   Pray the Zombie Apocalypse never comes because you'll be among the first to be shot for the good of the survivors.


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the door to the basement locked? Is that it? Have you tried the windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem very confident about your bigotry. Otherwise you wouldn't feel compelled to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistics are bigoted now?  You're fucking laughable.  ....
Click to expand...



Laughable is some ignorant little boy in the basement making blanket statements about a billion or so people he has never met. Grow up and see something of the world before spouting off, boy.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam doesn't, but ISIS does just like Jesus doesn't endorse murder yet there are "Christians" who advocate it.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mainstream Islam does, the Koran and Hadiths do so spare me your apologist propaganda I've heard it all before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, it just goes back to my original statement to  you on this subject.   Your mind is set and you seek to deport or murder all Muslims in the US.  You, sir, are both anti-Constitutional, but also unAmerican.   Pray the Zombie Apocalypse never comes because you'll be among the first to be shot for the good of the survivors.
Click to expand...


The Koran and Hadiths fail the clear and probable danger test.  Islam is not protected speech, your support for a misogynistic, anti-Semitic, homophobic, and theocratic ideology which promotes violence is noted.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support misogyny, anti-Semitism, homophobia, and theocracy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem very confident about your bigotry. Otherwise you wouldn't feel compelled to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistics are bigoted now?  You're fucking laughable.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable is some ignorant little boy in the basement making blanket statements about a billion or so people he has never met. Grow up and see something of the world before spouting off, boy.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one making statements I am repeating facts from reputable sources, your argument is with PEW, sorry that you don't like these indisputable facts but they are facts none the less.

On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
Click to expand...



The kid never directly answered the questions.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kid never directly answered the questions.
Click to expand...


I can read, can you?


----------



## Unkotare

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kid never directly answered the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read, can you?
Click to expand...


Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just you and your straw man down there in the basement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, your support for Islam which is the largest anti-Semitic hate group on the planet is clear as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem very confident about your bigotry. Otherwise you wouldn't feel compelled to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statistics are bigoted now?  You're fucking laughable.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable is some ignorant little boy in the basement making blanket statements about a billion or so people he has never met. Grow up and see something of the world before spouting off, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one making statements I am repeating facts from reputable sources, your argument is with PEW, sorry that you don't like these indisputable facts but they are facts none the less.
> 
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center
Click to expand...


And the majority of evangelical Christians view homosexuality as  a sin.

Remember- in American history- it was not Muslims repressing homosexuals- and criminalizing homosexuals- that was 'good Christians"


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- National Socialism doesn't kill people- which is why the American NAZI party is legal in the United States- until one of those assholes acts like you and threatens violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran and Hadiths threaten and mandate violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps they do- but Muslims(and Christians) still have the freedom to worship as they please up and until the time that they threaten violence like you keep doing.
> 
> Remember- right now- you are the only one calling for the murder of anyone in this thread.
> 
> Assholes like you give atheists a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atheist IS a bad name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam i.
Click to expand...


Yeah- religious bigots like you always think whatever you believe or don't believe is superior.

You believe in murdering Muslims.

Regardless of what you claim Muslims believe we have you on record advocating murder.

So you are worse than Muslims in general- and as bad as any Muslim who likewise calls for the murder of Muslims or anyone else.


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._*The percentage of Muslims inside U.S. prisons is more than 11 times their percentage of the overall population.*_
> *
> Why Are So Many Muslims in Prison?*
> 
> In Europe, it's worse than my original claim, for example Muslims make up 70% of the incarceration rate in France despite only accounting for 11% of the population:
> 
> What is going wrong in France's prisons?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
Click to expand...


And yet here you are- the only one in this thread endorsing murder.

Not one single Muslim is here advocating murder- that is all on you.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being an atheist is no better or no worse than being a Christian or a Jew or a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than being a Muslim as Islam is a disgusting and violent ideology which promotes murder, pedophilia, anti-Semitism, misogyny, homophobia, and totalitarian theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kid never directly answered the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
Click to expand...


Your anecdotes don't trump the PEW global attitudes survey you fucking retard.
On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:

Muslim Views on Morality | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism the overwhelming majority of Muslims have a negative view of Jews:

Antisemitism | Pew Research Center

On theocracy the overwhelming majority of Muslims surveyed want Sharia to be the official law of the land:

Muslim Beliefs About Sharia | Pew Research Center

On Anti-Semitism:

_
The only representative comparative survey of different European countries that distinguishes between Muslims and non-Muslims was conducted by the Pew Global Attitudes Project in April 2006.5 Unfortunately, only a single ques- tion was used to measure antisemitic attitudes.6 The study showed that Muslims in France, Germany, and Spain were twice as likely as non-Muslims to harbor negative views of Jews. The factor was almost seven for Great Britain. The dif- ference is even greater concerning “very unfavorable” views of Jews. In 2006, Muslims were three to ten times more likely to harbor “very unfavorable” views of Jews than did non-Muslims in France, Germany, and Great Britain. The factor was slightly lower in Spain, where negative views of Jews were by far the highest among both Muslims (60 percent) and the general population (39 percent). Other surveys confirm particularly high levels of antisemitic attitudes in Spain in the general population.7_

http://isgap.org/wp-content/uploads/...in_Europe1.pdf

On homophobia:

_Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance towards homosexual acts compared to their counterparts in France and Germany, according to a survey published today. The most dramatic contrast was found in attitudes towards homosexuality. None of the 500 British Muslims interviewed believed that homosexual acts were morally acceptable. By comparison, 35% of French Muslims found homosexual acts to be acceptable. A question on pornography also elicited different reactions, with French and German Muslims more likely than British Muslims to believe that watching or reading pornography was morally acceptable._


Muslims in Britain have zero tolerance of homosexuality, says poll | UK news | The Guardian

On theocracy:

_According to the study (German and English), which was funded by the German government, two thirds (65%) of the Muslims interviewed say Islamic Sharia law is more important to them than the laws of the country in which they live.

Three quarters (75%) of the respondents hold the opinion that there is only one legitimate interpretation of the Koran, which should apply to all Muslims, and nearly 60% of Muslims believe their community should return to "Islamic roots."

The survey shows that 44% of the Moroccans and Turks interviewed agree with all three of the above statements, which makes them "consistent fundamentalists," and fundamentalist attitudes are just as widespread among younger Muslims as they are among older Muslims.

According to the study, Islamic fundamentalism is most pronounced in Austria, where 73% of Muslims interviewed say Sharia law is more important than the secular laws of the state; 79% say there is only one correct interpretation of the Koran that should apply to all, and 65% believe Muslims should return to their Islamic roots. In Austria, 55% of the Muslims surveyed say they agree with all three of the above statements._

Europe: Islamic Fundamentalism is Widespread


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, but as your link goes on to say, they're mostly conversions.  Black Americans raised as Christians converting to Islam in prison.   *Note that they are going in Christian and coming out Muslim*.  To infer that the majority of those prisoners are foreign Muslims is bullshit.
> 
> 
> "_Why? A couple of possible explanations spring to mind, neither one of which is exclusive.
> 
> One possibility is that Muslims may be committing crimes at a higher rate than other groups.
> 
> Another is that large numbers of prisoners are converting to Islam. There is evidence that this is in fact the case. The New Yorker article offers a sociological explanation of why and how this happens in French prisons. Conversion also appears to be common in U.S. prisons. See also here, here, here, and here._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet here you are- the only one in this thread endorsing murder.
> 
> Not one single Muslim is here advocating murder- that is all on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, through your ardent endorsement of Islam you ?
Click to expand...


LOL? Since when has defending the First Amendment been an 'ardent endorsement of anything? 

I don't endorse Islam- but neither am I terrified of Islam like you are. 

Remember- there is only one person threatening murder in this thread- and that is you- issuing anonymous threats of murder here at USMB.

Not a single Muslim has suggested violence here- but you have.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It raises that as a possibility it doesn't say that is a statistical fact and says absolutely nothing of their religious persuasion prior to prison.  But even if you are correct, why do you think criminals are attracted to Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet here you are- the only one in this thread endorsing murder.
> 
> Not one single Muslim is here advocating murder- that is all on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, through your ardent endorsement of Islam you are advocating murder, as well as, anti-semitism, theocracy, misogyny, homophobia, pedophilia, and rape.  How do you sleep at night you sick fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of sleep, go take your xanax and get to bed, little boy. Tomorrow's a school day.
Click to expand...


Still no rebuttal for the indisputable facts that more than 90% of the global Muslim population is anti-Semitic, homophobic, theocratic, and misogynistic.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Syriusly said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can read, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your anecdotes don't trump the PEW global attitudes survey you fucking retard.
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Because pimply faced teenage boys never get out of their basements to meet real people. You just live off of online hate.
> 
> Which is why of course you are so BRAVE to be threatening to murder Muslim women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your support of the largest hate group on the planet is noted you disgusting Nazi pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the pimply faced little boy offering anonymous threats from your mom's basement.
> 
> Not me.
Click to expand...


You support a hate group numbering over 1 billion of which more than 90% of the membership is homophobic, theocratic, anti-Semitic, and misogynistic, you are no better than an apologist for Nazism, gfys you piece of shit.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Unkotare said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your support of the largest hate group on the planet is noted you disgusting Nazi pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the pimply faced little boy offering anonymous threats from your mom's basement.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support a hate group numbering over 1 billion of which more than 90% of the membership is homophobic, theocratic, anti-Semitic, and misogynistic, you are no better than an apologist for Nazism, gfys you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your straw man is getting tired, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have provided the incontrovertible evidence that the overwhelming majority of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, theocratic, and misogynistic and you continue to support Islam, there is no straw man you are no better than an apologist for Nazism kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what a straw man is, do you?
Click to expand...


Yes I do and I'm not arguing against a straw man I'm arguing against you.

Fact: Islam is the largest hate group on the planet.

Fact:  you are defending Islam.

Comclusion:  you are defending the largest hate group on the planet.

There is no straw man you stupid fuck, *XXXX - Mod Edit -- excessive flame. *


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually know any Muslim people? Have you ever spent more than a few minutes talking to a Muslim person? Been to their home? Met their family, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your anecdotes don't trump the PEW global attitudes survey you fucking retard.
> On homosexuality the overwhelming majority of Muslims view homosexuality as a sin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are too scared to answer the question.
> 
> Because pimply faced teenage boys never get out of their basements to meet real people. You just live off of online hate.
> 
> Which is why of course you are so BRAVE to be threatening to murder Muslim women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your support of the largest hate group on the planet is noted you disgusting Nazi pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the pimply faced little boy offering anonymous threats from your mom's basement.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support a hate group numbering over 1 billion.
Click to expand...


You want to murder a group numbering over 1 billion men, women and children.

Why do you think that Muslim children are a hate group?

Why do you want to murder Muslim children?


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed since it goes directly to your premise that Muslim immigrants are criminals.
> 
> Not "_criminals are attracted to Islam_", but *black* _prisoners_.  I think it goes to a sense of kinship, finding a better path.  Yes, also protection as a unified group just like white prisoners are attracted to the Aryan brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it has nothing to do with Islam endorsing rape, murder, and theft from the infidel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet here you are- the only one in this thread endorsing murder.
> 
> Not one single Muslim is here advocating murder- that is all on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, through your ardent endorsement of Islam you are advocating murder, as well as, anti-semitism, theocracy, misogyny, homophobia, pedophilia, and rape.  How do you sleep at night you sick fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of sleep, go take your xanax and get to bed, little boy. Tomorrow's a school day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no rebuttal for the indisputable facts that more than 90% of the global Muslim population is anti-Semitic, homophobic, theocratic, and misogynistic.
Click to expand...


Still no rebuttal to the indisputable fact that 100% of you are threatening violence to Americans because of your religious bigotry.

You do realize threatening to murder Muslim women is misogynistic- right?


----------



## Syriusly

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the pimply faced little boy offering anonymous threats from your mom's basement.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support a hate group numbering over 1 billion of which more than 90% of the membership is homophobic, theocratic, anti-Semitic, and misogynistic, you are no better than an apologist for Nazism, gfys you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your straw man is getting tired, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have provided the incontrovertible evidence that the overwhelming majority of Muslims are homophobic, anti-Semitic, theocratic, and misogynistic and you continue to support Islam, there is no straw man you are no better than an apologist for Nazism kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what a straw man is, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fact:  you are defending Islam..
Click to expand...


Prove it.

Show how he is defending Islam.

Because I can show how you are threatening violence but you can't show how I have defended Islam.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread is worn out and has descended into a repetitive trolling/flaming exercise. Deleted 17 on the last few pages. If you got more than one alert on deletion -- you probably should have gotten a warning. Don't turn older threads into a shouting match... 

Closed.
*


----------

